# 4/3 Raw Discussion Thread



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait for the GOAT Roman Reigns in his new yard. The King, The Greatest, The Big Dog, The MAN


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I hope this has;

Broken Hardy's into promo as champions
Bayley doing a promo as champion without help
Sasha turning heel on Bayley as she celebrates
Lesnar/Heyman cutting a promo as champion
Stephanie not on the show because of that table spot
new GM revealed

and...

FINN BALOR RETURNS!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I kind of hope Undertaker makes his final appearance on Raw. This Raw is gonna be crazy tonight.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Surely Cesaro and Sheamus are done since the Hardyz, New Day, the Club and Enzo and Cass are all ahead of them in the pecking order.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

CesaroSwing said:


> Surely Cesaro and Sheamus are done since the Hardyz, New Day, the Club and Enzo and Cass are all ahead of them in the pecking order.


dunno, depends who they have feud with the Hardy's for the titles now


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Looking forward to the Hardys promo and Roman's boos.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if Kane will make an experience to avenge Taker


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Are SD superstars also appearing on RAW?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect Balor to show up on RAW and possibly go after Owens for the US title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor returning for sure. 
Rollins and Joe feud starts tomorrow probably. 
But who knows what will happen :shrug


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

As happy as I was with the Hardy's returning, I'm a bit peeved Enzo and Cass didn't get their WrestleMania moment in winning the tag titles. Still, the Raw tag division has given me more interest to see what they come up with next.

Look forward to the aftermath of Reigns/Taker and hope this leads to Reigns/Lesnar sooner rather than later.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

No Nakamura or Revival, let them go to SD


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

O please.

Nothing involving Taker will happen on RAW tonight except the announcers doing a quick recap of what happened at Mania.

I am 100% sure of it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Whats next for Lesnar and Reigns, possible return of Balor, possible debut of Nakamura (hopeful more than anything), Rollins, the Hardys.. So much to look forward to for RAW.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Nakamura vs Lesnar at Payback?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rumor seems to be that Nakamura will be debuting on SD.

On RAW I expect...

Reigns picking up his feud with Braun.

Rollins picking up his feud with Joe

Balor returning and possibly starting a feud with Owens

New GM


----------



## The Catche Jagger (Mar 8, 2017)

I would pop huge if Balor were to return and take the belt back from Lesnar in the same night. I know it won't happen, and it would probably be a short-sighted decision, but that moment would be insane.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JC00 said:


> No Nakamura or Revival, let them go to SD


This is what I want for Nakamura too but Triple H said he was going to Raw. Hopefully that's a swerve.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Onyx said:


> Are SD superstars also appearing on RAW?


I doubt it, they are in the same arena the next night for SD Live.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Seeing if the guys in the truck are as on point with muting the mics while regins gets booed into oblivion


----------



## trmather (Feb 5, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns picking up his feud with Braun.


That was done when Reigns beat him twice.

Even more done when Strowman didn't win the Battle Royal.

Strowman is nothing right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

trmather said:


> That was done when Reigns beat him twice.
> 
> Even more done when Strowman didn't win the Battle Royal.
> 
> Strowman is nothing right now.


We'll see the word around seems to be that Reigns would be feuding with Braun post-Mania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Roxinius said:


> Seeing if the guys in the truck are as on point with muting the mics while regins gets booed into oblivion


If I were them I wouldn't even wire crowd mics for RAW, just use the standard old Smackdown cheers the entire show.

Also, how screwed is Sami Zayn going to be on RAW once they find out about his Hall of Fame ceremony "cameo".


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rollins surely moving onto Joe now I'd imagine. Very surprised Joe wasn't at WM, tbh. From reports it looks like Reigns is going back to Strowman again too, so that'll probably start tonight.

Blair surely returning too. Be weird to see the Hardyz on Raw again.

Kinda hoping we get more from the champ than a Heyman victory speech but it's what I'm expecting.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> We'll see the word around seems to be that Reigns would be feuding with Braun post-Mania.


Time to bury Braun even more.


Ugh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> If I were them I wouldn't even wire crowd mics for RAW, just use the standard old Smackdown cheers the entire show.
> 
> Also, how screwed is Sami Zayn going to be on RAW once they find out about his Hall of Fame ceremony "cameo".


What cameo? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> We'll see the word around seems to be that Reigns would be feuding with Braun post-Mania.


why? seriously, what would be the point? so Roman can beat him again? if they want to make Reigns even less popular and destroy Strouman's career then redoing an already done (very recently) feud is the way to do it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Let the real Mania start. 

- Potential Kurt Angle as GM segment. 
- Hardy Boyz POP
- Strowman
- Lesnars next feud. 
- Reigns reactions. 
- Potential debuts 

Missing anything!?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Roman Reigns is going to go from defeating THE UNDERTAKER in the main event of Wrestlemania to........Feuding with Braun Strowman because that's a feud that's never been done before.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm expecting:
- Balor's return(probably Emma's as well)
- Angle becoming the new GM
- Hardys' promo with the crowd losing their shit
- Sasha possibly turning on Bayley(not as sure about this one now, but it still seems fairly likely)

Should be a good one.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So now we go back to not having a world champion every week with Lesnar holding the title. Reigns will go back with Strowman in a gimmick match for Payback I woukd think. Joe and Seth get put together which should be great.

I woukd guess Balor returns but to feud with who is the question, KO for the US strap would be okay but a little weird to see him come back and feud for the title after having the big one already.

I'm not expecting the Hardys to be broken, they will do the delete hand gesture but that's it. Would assume they will feud with Gallows and Anderson or maybe they will do another multi team match. I'm hoping they break up Cesaro and Sheamus without having them feud.

Hopefully Sasha turns tonight as we need something fresh but I don't know where that leaves Charlotte. She needs a program without the title involved.

Should be interesting hopefully Angle appears and maybe even gets the GM role.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I heard rumours that Lesnar loses the title tonight and we get a triple threat at Payback.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> I kind of hope Undertaker makes his final appearance on Raw. This Raw is gonna be crazy tonight.


 Raw is Taker's home, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I really hope the crowd shits on any kind of McMahon appearance, any HHH appearance and of course any Reigns appearance. I said I was done last night but since this is the best RAW of the year I will tune in. After that I am officially done as I do not want Reigns shoved down my throats anymore.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I heard rumours that Lesnar loses the title tonight and we get a triple threat at Payback.


Where did you see that?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

What i'm expecting:
Roman reigns biggest boos of his career
Finn Balor return - I think they're going to set up Rollins/Balor v HHH/Joe - I don't think Rollins HHH is done, they set it up to make triple h look pissed after the table spot.
Broken Matt Hardy - I think they're going to set this up. They will probably remain a face tag team but he's going to be more of a split personality, could be really interesting.
Kurt Angle as GM
Some big surprise - I'm not sure what, I think they might save Nak for smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Might stay up for this one, just to see the Hardyz and to see what the crowd is like :hmm:

Will need a seriously good nap beforehand if I'm going to survive this.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

DeeGuy said:


> Might stay up for this one, just to see the Hardyz and to see what the crowd is like :hmm:
> 
> Will need a seriously good nap beforehand if I'm going to survive this.


I stayed up for all 3 weekend shows, I am well and truly fucked now. 

:sodone


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

Demon King interrupts Lesnar/Heyman.
Broken Hardy promo introducing the new side to Matt & Jeff.
Angle the new GM of Raw. Announces his first "trade"...AJ Styles on Raw. New Day to Smackdown.
Sasha turn on Bayley.
Strowman attacks Roman Reigns.
Undertaker announced for Hall of Fame 2018. 
Seth Rollins promo, "King and Queen are dead". Samoa Joe interrupt. Battle it out.
Aries (w/ eye patch) attacks Neville interrupting match.
Main Event is KO/Jericho re-match.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Seriously debating staying up for this! This is always the best raw of the year! Expectations are through the roof


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So tonight we'll get:

1. Balor return
2. Emma return (unless they just want to make this a running joke now)
3. Hardy Boyz Raw return
4. Sasha heel turn on Bayley (it has to happen tonight, right?)
5. Angle as the new Raw GM.

Plus whatever Rollins, Reigns, Owens, Jericho, etc. are doing next.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Reigns is gonna get attacked by Braun or someone to make the smarks feel better tonight.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Hopefully we see Balor
Possibly an appearance by Taker, although I doubt it. Possibly Kane too.
A broken promo by the broken Hardys
and the usual crap from Roman on how this is his yard and yada yada.......


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Feel bad for Roman Reigns, WWE made this man commit career suicide last night. (as muchas I had no issue with it)



TakerFreak said:


> Reigns is gonna get attacked by Braun or someone to make the smarks feel better tonight.


The only way to save Reigns now is a heel turn. Reigns is the biggest heel in the company after last night, WWE should roll with that, it will be awesome! If WWE have balls but they don't.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I just like you guys expect
- Broken hardys return where the crowd loses his shit
- Balor return to a huge pop
- Kurt Angle returning for the new GM to a huge pop
- Everybody getting a good reaction except Roman getting fucked with boos by the fans 
- Forming the new Evolution stable with Joe,Owens,HHH & Dunne (Rollins beat up angle)
- A new no.1 contender match for Lesnars title or maybe a title match with Lesnar.
- Goldberg retiring for good
- Taker speech. (good god please let roman out of this)
- a NXT midcarder (Samson) debut

Shinsuke,Revival to debut on SmackDown i think.



TakerFreak said:


> Reigns is gonna get attacked by Braun or someone to make the wrestling fans feel better tonight.


Fixed it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

RaymerWins said:


> Demon King interrupts Lesnar/Heyman.
> Broken Hardy promo introducing the new side to Matt & Jeff.
> Angle the new GM of Raw. Announces his first "trade"...AJ Styles on Raw. New Day to Smackdown.
> Sasha turn on Bayley.
> ...


:bjpenn


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Since for the first time in three years, Raw is live monday night again on Sky Germany, I do consider watching this. Even though Bray and Orton put me to sleep last night.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Will be interesting to see where they position Reigns, Strowman, Joe, Rollins & Balor.

Whatever the Hardyz do is a must watch.
Angle appearance would be sensational.
Sasha to turn on Bayley, very predictable though.
Finally an Emma appearance would make my dick happy.

Main event scene going forward might not be great, but everything else I'm looking forward to.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Watching 4 Taker's last RAW appearance where he shows Reigns how the tombstone works.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Crowd is gonna murder Roman with boos and chants.

Solution: deflect the heat by pairing "the Big Dawg" with an actual big dog. Get a german shepere to accompany Roman to the ring and train it to bark and growl at his opponents.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious to see where they go with Rollins tonight. I'm assuming he's going to want a piece of Samoa Joe now that he's back. At the same time, I can't help but feel his feud with HHH might not be over yet. Given the Stephanie incident last night and as true heels, they are going to blame Seth for it. I doubt we'll see HHH tonight. But if rumors of him creating a stable with Joe and KO are true, he'll be back soon.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

imagine the boos Roman will get if he starts the Show


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Vanguard 1 for GM!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not even confident we'll get Sasha's turn tonight. They didn't play it up last night at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth won clean and the Hardy's are back. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

It's going to be brutal watching Reigns pretending to get emotional over last night.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Also, how screwed is Sami Zayn going to be on RAW once they find out about his Hall of Fame ceremony "cameo".


???


I'm wondering how they handle Goldberg's title rematch. Does he just give it up and retire? Right now Goldberg, Owens and Balor all have rematch clause for the title.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Gonna be a great night ahead.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> ???




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847977416421257216


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

finalnight said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847977416421257216


Lmao. Oh Sami...


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Only God knows how long I don't watch Raw live and only God knows I only slept two hours after the end of WM but fuck it this is Raw post WM and Raw post WM it's a must :trips8


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They NEED to bring Emma back tonight. Need to. This Bayley vs. Charlotte vs. Sasha has gone on long enough and even if Sasha turns heel and goes one on one vs. Bayley its going to be underwhelming. They need Emma to add some depth in that womens division since its obvious no other woman on that RAW brand besides Charlotte, Bayley, Sasha and maybe Nia matters to them. Plus Dana needs Emma back too.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

TB Tapp said:


> Crowd is gonna murder Roman with boos and chants.
> 
> Solution: deflect the heat by pairing "the Big Dawg" with an actual big dog. Get a german shepere to accompany Roman to the ring and train it to bark and growl at his opponents.


Reigns coming to the ring with a savage dog on a leash would actually be a cool WM entrance one day.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Hyped for Hardys ,Taker,Brock and Kurt angle and Nothing else cause I know apart from them that locker room has Garbage written all over it


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Only reason I'm watching is to enjoy the smark tears when all the mics are muted and Roman Reigns gets zero boos. 
It will be so damn sweet to see the outcry. Vince is such a fucking genius lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

#CoronateMiz




and that's when the hashtag started trending


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Wreslemania is supposed end feuds and build towards the future year so is it bad that all I care about is the hope for Balor and Nakamura on Raw? Both of whom had nothing to do with Wrestlemania. Although I would rather Nakamura be a Smackdow guy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Just curious if this marks the official TV return of Kurt Angle. With Foley gone, and I assume Triple H and Stephanie selling their wounds until the next time they feel they are needed on television, RAW has no sense of law & order. We can't have the inmates running the asylum, CAN WE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Finn is set to return but him, Rollins and Reigns are all still slotted as faces. Seth just had his face turn solidified over the last few weeks, and the heel side needs a bit of balancing. Me thinks we either get nuclear Roman or Bullet Club Balor.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Two questions:
1. Will the Hardy's have the broken gimmick?
2. Do the Hardy's own the broken gimmick, or did Vince steal that too?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW after Mania is always fire, really excited for this show tonight.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> Two questions:
> 1. Will the Hardy's have the broken gimmick?
> 2. Do the Hardy's own the broken gimmick, or did Vince steal that too?


When I took my job, everything I produced became property of the company. Unfortunately, I imagine this becomes the case for the Hardy's. He developed a character called Broken Matt Hardy. At the very least, WWE cannot use that name I would imagine. Depending on the contract, I would imagine the gimmick became property of TNA. But this is wrestling, so who knows.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to this, the night after Mania is always the best Raw of the year. Hoping to see a Balor return, a Sasha heel turn and a couple of debuts. It will also be interesting to see if any new feuds start tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> Finn is set to return but him, Rollins and Reigns are all still slotted as faces. Seth just had his face turn solidified over the last few weeks, and the heel side needs a bit of balancing. Me thinks we either get nuclear Roman or Bullet Club Balor.


For Payback which is the next PPV I think they have enough heels as it is to setup the next feuds...

Rollins vs Joe
Reigns vs Braun
Balor vs Owens

Reigns is not turing into a full blown heel but will remain in his current "tweener" role (I think it suits him best) and Balor could return as a heel to form the Club but I doubt they'll go that route. I am expecting a couple of trades between brands along with some call ups from NXT which should end up balancing things out some more and switching things up to allow for some new feuds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be there in the second row camera side  I'll be one of the few cheering for Roman and with my Roman Empire sign, haha. Plus I'll be wearing my Seth Rollins shirt, and will have my Team Rollins sign on hand.

No idea what to expect tonight though, but it'll be a good one!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

dream booking:

1) Bayley comes out, celebrating her title win...then Sasha comes out of nowhere, looks like she is celebrating with her, then when Bayley's back is turned...BANG, Sasha knocks her down, picks up the title and says "this is mine" thus starting a Sasha-Bayley feud.

2) Balor cuts a promo to return to RAW but gets interrupted by...Kevin Owens who feels he should be getting the promo slot for his US title win and that "this is the Kevin Owens show" to start a feud between those two.

3) Reigns comes out, looks all gloomy, walks to the ring to the sound of boos...and CUTS A MONSTER OF A HEEL PROMO where he slams the WWE universe for not accepting him, he boasts about retiring Taker and saying he will retire anyone other legend who takes him on, maybe even calls out the locker room to see that "this is my yard now, and to make sure you all know it, I will take any of you on and win" or something like that.

4) anything involving the Broken Hardy's...just yeah, I don't care how they do it, just have them be broken and celebrate their title win.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I wonder if they'll try to squeeze in Nakamura's debut tonight or hold off since so much will be going on with Lesnar, Hardys, Taker, Balor etc.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848975420506742784
He's seriously gonna still be a face.

Fuck this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Above all else, I'm hoping to see Nakamura tonight. That may be putting all of their eggs into one basket, but fuck it. I need something after having my heart ripped out in the main event of 'Mania.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone expecting anything "heel" from Reigns is in for a huge disappointment. You guys should know better after 12 years of Cena teasing heel turn. 

Anyways, excited for Raw. Interested in Hardys, Roman, Lesnar (if he shows up) segments and hopefully we will have some surprise returns/NXT debuts.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> For Payback which is the next PPV I think they have enough heels as it is to setup the next feuds...
> 
> Rollins vs Joe
> Reigns vs Braun
> ...


All that seems reasonable but there has to be something big to hook fans for the post Mania run, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Renegade said:


> All that seems reasonable but there has to be something big to hook fans for the post Mania run, right?


Well you have Balor return, they could announce RAW's new GM (Kurt Angle maybe?), the Hardy brothers will no doubt have a segment, follow up with Triple H and Steph after their defeat last night, possible trades/call ups, etc.

Lots of stuff they can do.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Kurt Angle being announced as the new Raw GM tonight would be great, any chance of it happening?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Above all else, I'm hoping to see Nakamura tonight. That may be putting all of their eggs into one basket, but fuck it. I need something after having my heart ripped out in the main event of 'Mania.


Nakamura should be on Smackdown. And I’m not even saying that because I’m more of a Smackdown guy, but they need him more. Just look at the list of names on Raw now:

1.	Rollins
2.	Reigns
3.	Balor
4.	Lesnar
5.	Owens
6.	Strowman
7.	Matt Hardy
8.	Jeff Hardy
9.	Zayn
10.	Joe
11.	Cesaro
12.	Sheamus
13.	Jericho (he’ leaving but will be back in a few months)
14.	Etc.

Do they really need Nakamura, especially more than Smackdown? No. I want to enjoy both shows and both shows should get equal talent. That’s just my take on it.

Plus, with Balor’s return, Angle’s likely return, the Hardyz return to Raw, Roman’s next step, Owens next step, Rollin’s next step, Sasha’s probably heel turn, this show will have plenty going for it as is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Nakamura should be on Smackdown.


Yeah and if recent speculation is to be believed he will be debuting there tomorrow.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

How I'd outline this show:

Opening: Announcers go over the card and tell us the main event will be a number one contender's match for the US title. Lesnar comes to the ring, and Reigns interrupts but is ambushed by Strowman (who then motions to Lesnar and his waste).
2nd hour start: Goldberg comes out and says he can't leave after last night. Joe jumps Goldberg and puts him in the choke.
3rd hour start: The Hardys come out to work up the crowd and set up a match for the next week's Raw main event.
Main event: Austin Aries vs Balor vs Woods vs Cass-- Aries wins


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Looking forward to see what the Hardy Boyz and Seth Rollins is going to do tonight. 

I expect Roman Reigns to cut a promo about his victory on the Deadman and Brock Lesnar's victory over Goldberg. *


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> When I took my job, everything I produced became property of the company. Unfortunately, I imagine this becomes the case for the Hardy's. He developed a character called Broken Matt Hardy. At the very least, WWE cannot use that name I would imagine. Depending on the contract, I would imagine the gimmick became property of TNA. But this is wrestling, so who knows.


I guess it depends how good your lawyer is at negotiating. Before/after Goldust returned, he was doing indy shows with his character because I think he owns it... same with Lawler.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Went to Mania last night..
Going to Raw tonight..
At a minimum, Orlando has delivered!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn getting ready for the A show. 

Finn was spotted going into the arena for Raw so he is most likley making a return. Nakamora i see being a smackdown guy so I suspect he will be making his debut there. 

Really looking forward to this Raw.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder what all the Smackdown guys are doing tonight since they have to wait another day before their show in the same arena.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Nakamura wears way too much red to be on the blue brand. I suspect if he debuts, it'll be tonight on RAW. Could have a nice feud with Owens over the United States championship, now that Jericho is expected to take time off soon.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

finalnight said:


> I wonder what all the Smackdown guys are doing tonight since they have to wait another day before their show in the same arena.


Honestly, the Raw after Mania should be a super show.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

magusnova said:


> Honestly, the Raw after Mania should be a super show.


Used to be, but so was the one after Summer Slam.

So, basically, it's a ploy to extend Wrestlemania Week an extra day to do two days of Smarkamania.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

it's gonna be interesting to hear the first words that come out of Matts mouth tonight, We will find out straight away if he's doing the broken gimmick. Here's hoping Vince shits on TNA's legal threats and let's them run with the gimmick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just caught up on the show. Fell asleep about 3am, as I just couldn't stay awake any longer :beckylol Getting too old.

Anyways, I thought WM was decent all things considered. Really enjoyed Shane/AJ, Neville/Aries, the Ladder Match in particular. I absolutely didn't expect the Hardy Boyz to return, probably one of the biggest pops in years. Holy shit.

I'm more excited for tonight than I was for WrestleMania to be honest, the fallout on RAW is always fucking amazing. Practically it's like getting another PPV tonight. You know some crazy shit is about to go down :mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Looking forward to to the boos Roman is going to get. And the false hope that they well finnally turn him heel in booking and in character.


----------



## HHHdaBES (Apr 3, 2017)

Good luck Roman, you are going to need it...BIG TIME.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this, but it's sad when the big thing to look forward to on the Raw after WM is which of the geeks in NXT will make the jump to the Raw roster. Yawn.

But fuck NXT geeks, the HARDY'S.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Unorthodox said:


> it's gonna be interesting to hear the first words that come out of Matts mouth tonight, We will find out straight away if he's doing the broken gimmick. Here's hoping Vince shits on TNA's legal threats and let's them run with the gimmick.


In his backstage interview his match last night he said that they 'deleted' The Club's World Title reign. It looks like he's doing a light version of the gimmick tbh.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Finn Balor is apparently there at the arena tonight.

:mark: 

Hardyz :mark:


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Monday Night Roman! OOOoooaaaaaaaahhhhh

Hopefully Vince will mute the mics on those geeks tonight like last night


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Last year's Mania was quite possibly the most uneventful in its history and that led to a mostly forgettable Raw After Mania. Last night's Mania was extremely eventful so that should lead to a memorable Raw After Mania.



Hopefully.


:HHH2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just home from a grueling 10 hr drive back from Mania. Going to watch as much Raw as possible before I crash hard. 

Let's do this!!!! :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just logged on. I'm so excited for tonight.

Hardyz & Balor. :mark


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Take it there won't be any draft tonight then, hasn't been advertised or anything


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm perched.

Only because of Jeff and his fuckboy brother.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Take it there won't be any draft tonight then, hasn't been advertised or anything


Why would there be a draft tonight? :hmmm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> Last year's Mania was quite possibly the most uneventful in its history and that led to a mostly forgettable Raw After Mania. Last night's Mania was extremely eventful so that should lead to a memorable Raw After Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last year it was like a funeral here. WM 32 sucked, no big shocks, Roman won and they did nothing to change it, etc. Surprisingly the shows afterwards got more entertaining after that though.

It's nice to see some optimism this time around. Hopefully we're not let down.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> Why would there be a draft tonight? :hmmm


My mind might be shooting blanks, but during the old brand split did they not shuffle the rosters about the night after Mania?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hoping Kurt is there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking love the RAW's after WM. Tonight should be pretty great. Stoked :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW Talk right after RAW tonight...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849018735348387840


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I just want to see what kind of reaction Hardy Boyz get. Hopefully they open up Raw.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

How crazy that The Hardyz have faced two different teams associated with Bullet Club in the span for 72 hours.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Hope we get a new GM :tripsblessed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Last year it was like a funeral here. WM 32 sucked, no big shocks, Roman won and they did nothing to change it, etc. Surprisingly the shows afterwards got more entertaining after that though.
> 
> It's nice to see some optimism this time around. Hopefully we're not let down.


I'm so glad I didn't go last year but I kick myself for not going this year after promising myself 7 years ago at my first Mania (26) that I would be there live to see Taker's last match and didn't. Hopefully this show delivers.



Mainboy said:


> Hoping Kurt is there.


Fuck I forgot about Angle! :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:vincecry


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> How crazy that The Hardyz have faced two different teams associated with Bullet Club in the span for 72 hours.


Nice!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> :vincecry


Are you trying to get me to shed actual tears right now? Stop it!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Kurt Angle for GM tonight? :mark

I'm so fucking stoked.

I can't believe I'm going to be watching 10 hours of wrestling in the last like..36 hours...

As much negativity surrounds WWE, I feel like there's still this aura that magnetizes its fans. 

I'd never watch 10 hours of anything else in that short of time span if it wasn't WWE.

I hope they knock it out of the park tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Should be a interesting episode tonight of RAW with the back fall from WM. A new season begins in 11 minutes.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns to kick off RAW tonight. It's going to be LIT from the start. :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

So extremely excited for tonight!

Just minutes to go!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> :vincecry


Right in the fucking feels.

Taker. :cry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Reigns to kick off RAW tonight. It's going to be LIT from the start. :lol


I hope Taker's gloves, coat and hat is still out in the middle of the ring, then Reigns start out kinda babyface-ish, then kicks Taker's shit out of the ring saying it's his yard now. The ultimate heel turn.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Balor! :mark

Kurt Angle! :mark

The Hardyz! :mark

Crowd shitting on Roman! :mark

VERY EXCITED for tonight.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

MY BODY IS READY TO BE DELETED


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Right in the fucking feels.
> 
> Taker. :cry


It's seriously gonna take me a while to digest that the fact that Taker is gone for good now :hogan


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Just give me some good NXT call ups.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is gonna be a great Raw. Time for some DELETION and time for Reigns to go off on the crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW after mania crowd about to be lit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let's do this!!! And LOL at anyone who was expecting any heel turns last night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Excited for the show and to see what call ups we get.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

RAW BOUT TO BE #DELETED


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE WE GO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They better not touch the audio tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here...we...go!

Should be a really good RAW.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lets do this!

Hopefully we're not expecting too much here.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

LET'S DO THIS!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Let's go Big Dog


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well let's do this.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

It's time!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Deep exhale......fugggggggggggggg


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, already in my feels :hogan


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's do this guys!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns likely opening the show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Watching this purely for the Hardyz. Already very tired...it's gonna be a tough 3 hours.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

COMMENCE THE FUCKERY!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Lets do thiiiiiis?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

THEN 
NOW
MAYBE FOR A FEW MORE WEEKS UNTIL THEY INEVITABLY PISS ME OFF AGAIN


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns is basically God, then :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does the WWE still show stills of PPVs on raw when they are all on the network now


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

In purely for the crowd. :draper2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Spams Superman punches all over the thread!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soo cool hearing Good Ole' JR commentate.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, Roman is going to get shit on big time tonight.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Starting it off with Reigns are we?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WWE with those fake cheers on the three count. Fuck them.


----------



## Ardyn Izunia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman Reigns. The GOAT HEEL.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley <3;66759377 said:


> In purely for the crowd.


Pretty much


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuckers are making me cry again


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm here for Sasha's heel turn, to see THE BIG DOG mow his lawn, and for potential call ups. Lets go!!! The RAW after Mania has never disappointed :curry*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Crazy that was Taker's last match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's not over for Taker yet..... I'm not letting go until I see a Sting/Taker confrontation on WWE TV!

Doesn't have to be a match FFS!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Goosebumps. Holy shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Let Reigns embrace the nuclear heat tonight plz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns likely opening the show.


should be taker


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Undertaker chants.. Cue Roman theme song for mega heat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who to start the show?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

They could go all night.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> should be taker


He should close the show.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:flair :flair


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Reigns' music hits*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, I want to see a show not a crowd chanting.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Send Reigns out :lmao


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am here for five reason.

5) Balor
4) The Hardys
3) Kurt Angle
2) The lit crowd
1) Reigns getting rightfully shit on


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. They're letting the crowd go nuts. Awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if they're debating to it whether to still send Reigns out or not


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I am going to laugh when Roman's music hits and he gets that nuclear heat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns music in 3...2...


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

This for three hours. Better than reigns


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

3 hours of this.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what if this goes on for three hours


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3 hours of this would be a ratings killer tbh


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

come on out undertaker


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If this show was just 3 hours of the fans chanting Undertaker's name...I'd be fine with that. :agree:

Although I'd expect this crowd will eat Roman alive tonight. :mj4


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> He should close the show.


Oh yeah that would make way more sense, good call


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, this chant has gone long enough.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW feel bad for Reings to have to come out after this....

Roman sucks chants.... yikes... poor dude.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman sucks :ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you Taker!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman sucks chants.

Not the time...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright can we start now? lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

"UNDERTAKER... ROMAN SUCKS!" :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the chants! Wow


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Roman sucks chants.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Roman Sucks!! lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fuck sake, shut this shit up!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman Sucks lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

UNDERTAKER

ROMAN SUCKS

LOL

This shit is amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here comes the Roman Reigns burial.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh look cunts ruining the chant :fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman Sucks now trumping Undertaker chants


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

writers are lazy


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Undertaker"
"Roman sucks"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

This is better than I expected :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Time to mute the mics Vince.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Turning into a Undertaker, Roman Sucks chant.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

REIGNS!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This is amazing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

ROFLLLLL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman sucks chant already ha ha

if they dont turn him heel they are dumb

huge boos


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The entire opening segment will be the crowd chanting "Undertaker" until they break their voice boxes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those boo's :lol :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WHAT A SCENE!
:sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Goosebumps bruhs :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go :lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here comes Roman....BOOOOOOOO :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

dem booos :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns' Time = Time to Change the Channel.


With all due respect.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Have they muted the crowd.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

For fucks sake make it stop


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

They sent out Joe Anoa'ing! Hahahaha


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Drowning in boos. My gawd!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROman getting that nuclear heat :lmao


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

YAAAAS!

The EMPEROR HAS ARRIVED!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

they actually sent Reigns out. The madmen.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:lol jfc


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And here comes the scene where everyone hopes Roman turns heel only to be severely disappointed yet again.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicely done, WWE :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha they wanted the crowd to burn themselves out so they wouldn't boo too loud


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TURN THAT MUTHAFUCKA HEEL TONIGHT, VINCE!!!!*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Send The Big Dog out and get it over with.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Muting the Boo's lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

crowd muted


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

And here comes Reigns to heel heat. Reigns should turn heel tonight. This is the perfect time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heel turn, baybeeeee!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was masterful.

"Undertaker!"/"Roman sucks!"

Straight to Reigns theme.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao this is awesome.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOO THIS MAN! :reigns2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman could end global hunger, find the cure for cancer and AIDS, but there is no way he isn't getting booed tonight


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

wow, Roman getting booed like fuck and "Roman sucks" chants, damnnnnn


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can Roman ever be a liked wrestler ever again?

Undertaker


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Vince is just a massive troll.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Powerful opening.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not crying, you're crying.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah, keep trying to justify the boos Cole, that's clearly the reason we boo him


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LMFAO

this is gold


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cole trying to explain why the crowd is booing Reigns is desperation :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah that's why they're booing him cole


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Mainboy said:


> Have they muted the crowd.


Nope!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Deafening boos :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Keep twisting the story, Michael Cole. :lol


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Cole is a funny guy. 

Those haters was booing before the emperor buried that old corpse!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol damn, that heat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least they are admitting he is being booed


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Could there ever fucking be a more perfect opportunity for a heel turn? :reigns2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I like how Reigns isn't smiling like how Cena always does and just seems to shrug off the boos. Seems like he means nothing but business and doesn't care what the fans think.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Have they muted the crowd.


Yes and it is sad


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They should have had Undertakers ring gear still in the ring and have Roman walk in and kick it to the floor


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

How can Vince possibly think he is a face now? He just ruined his master plan for Reigns to be FOTC for the next ten years. He can't now. He is now the most hated man in pro wrestling history. God damn. But is it heat, or go away heat? Who knows.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Cole acknowledged that one of the reasons for the boos is because of Undertaker, not the only reason.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

“One of the reasons Roman Reigns is being booed.”

Trust me Michael, there’s more than one.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hope Nakamura goes to Smackdown but I want to see him tonight...conflict


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Good luck trying to talk Roman...


----------



## Attitudeerabryan (Jan 15, 2014)

Crowd isn't muted turn up your volume I hear nothing but booooo


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

This guy is public enemy #1 :lol


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I miss old school. This fucker should be having drinks and anything people can grab being thrown at him right now.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

FUCK YOU ROMAN FUCK YOU


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man, that noise, all that fuckin noise.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Cole's mental gymnastics


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why do they mess with the mics? make this shit organic. thats how the business has gone for decades.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This guy is gonna get destroyed


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

They should send John Cena while Roman Regins is cutting a promo. Surely the crowd will be 100% pro John Cena at that point, lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's see where they go with this...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly wanted Roman to come out in Taker's gear and to his music and then the reveal it's him lol. He really shouldn't give a shit and should troll the crowd over what he did. 

I hope braun goes babyface on him tonight lol.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah I see, now every time he gets booed they can say "Well its because he retired Undertaker!" :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Delete chants :lmao


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

hope wwe creative has some balls and lets Reigns loose. This could be huge if he embraced all this hate.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

DELETE Roman :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Delete chants roflol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Delete chants now.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

DELETE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Delete chants at Roman :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao DELETEEEEE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

DELETE DELETE DELETE!~


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

DELETE :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck you Roman :ha


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

DELETE THIS SEGMENT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> How can Vince possibly think he is a face now? He just ruined his master plan for Reigns to be FOTC for the next ten years. He can't now. He is now the most hated man in pro wrestling history. God damn. But is it heat, or go away heat? Who knows.


It's X-Pac heat.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

delete chants

fuck you roman chants LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fuck you roman chant?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck you Roman lol

Savage Orlando!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fuck you roman. :reneelel


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck You Roman....lmao


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

LMAO "Fuck you, Roman!"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Non PG chants now


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus they are fucking merciless!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow :lol

"F*ck you, Roman"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What happened?? Raw went quiet and froze.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Just turn heel already, damn it!


----------



## Cal Naughton Jr. (Aug 15, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA "Fuck you Roman" chants!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been so long since a fuck you chant :lenny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Fuck you Roman :ha


Poor Roman....


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

FUCK U ROMAN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

F you chants to Roman this crowd wants blood


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

FUCK YOU ROMAN LMFAO!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK YOU Roman chants :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The heat...good lord the heat!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> They should send John Cena while Roman Regins is cutting a promo. Surely the crowd will be 100% pro John Cena at that point, lol.


Yes. Vince would finally win! "I told you! I can get my Johnny boy cheered!"


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

The emperor looking upon these peasants who paid so much money to see him. 

GO BIG DAWG!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FU Roman :lmao

It's not x pac heat, yeah right :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck you Roman :O

:reigns2


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Lmfaooo fuck you Roman!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck you Roman :lmao


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Stay classy asshole crowd.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I am enjoying every second of this :laugh:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now they are running two mics on top of each other to garble what the crowd is saying.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

"Fuck you Roman" :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"F*CK YOU ROMAN!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do feel bad for the guy at times.

Biggest punching bag I can ever remember because a crazy 70 year old man refuses to change anything.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

DA BIG DAWG!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You suck chants now :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU SUCK


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

whoa. that's heat man.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

He may not get a word in.

This crowd is savages.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Nuclear heat :mark


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha 

I love this crowd already


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The boos for Roman. Drink it in, maaaaan!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Am I getting old because the "fuck" chants bother me a little bit because there are kids in the crowd?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Crowd is fucking brutal. Amazing work being done here.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I want to see a Cena-Reigns interaction right now, damn it. :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Everytime he raises the mic, they boo

LMAO they wont let him talk


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Holy shit this guy seriously needs to offically turn heel. The WWE will be onto a fucking goldmine.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Asshole chants now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

asshole chants i fucking love it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's been 10 straight minutes of the crowd chanting and I can't get enough of it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This crowd


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Vince, I want you to take your pet project and get him shined up real nice, turn that sumbitch sideways, and stick him straight up your candy ass!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now, asshole! 

:sodone


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> FU Roman :lmao
> 
> It's not x pac heat, yeah right :lmao


"We can't repeat it on national television...but it's a reaction, Maggle!"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

best crowd in years


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Nuclear heat mannn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Fuck you Roman"
"You suck"
"Asshole"

Roman gettin violated


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is white hot X-Pac heat of a mega scale


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is amazing


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ass hole chants :lmao

Crowd boos when he lifts the mic ::lmao

This is awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow we actually went a full ten minutes with no one saying anything in ring or backstage


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

He's laughing at these idiots, while basking in the glory. 

I LOVE IT!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Guy looks uncomfortable as hell right now.

The crowd really is eating him alive.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Fuck You Roman chants! 

Man, I love post WM crowds :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Has anyone had this much heat since Vince McMahon circa 98/99?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is Roman's One Night Stand '06 moment right here. 

Cena got it a little worse though, since literal fucking toilet paper was thrown at him :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha this crowd makes me feel good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like someone’s going to interrupt him before he even speaks at this point.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The last time I heard asshole chants, they were toward Triple H last year I believe. Hahaha.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Imagine if they started throwing shit in the ring, like water bottles and garbage LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is brutal :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns just waiting for what they're gonna say next.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fair play to Reigns for going out there to face it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I almost feel bad for Roman :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This ain't right man.... fugg you Vince!!!!!!!

You want this shiet you saddistic bastard!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, his face.
Just talk, don't let the crowd dictate your pace.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

10 hours later.....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is epic X pac heat


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jesus....


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Fuck the BIG DOG GET OFF THE STAGE


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Major props to the crowd. This is great!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow :clap

What an intro, Orlando is literally a character in the show right now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Go on, flip them the finger and walk off.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I just want this to be the whole 3 hours :lol


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

no doubt his best promo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He could just troll them and not say anything and walk away


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This entire crowd must have met up prior to this and set this up because this is fucking beautiful


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

do this all night this is gold

shut the fuck up chants


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Just gonna shelve three hours of Roman not being able to talk :lmao


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw will be three hours of Roman trying to speak while being called an asshole


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Leave lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If they started trashing the ring... it would be epic. :mark:


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is awesome


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Loser marks. Shut the F up.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

This is genuinely hilarious.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shut the fuck up chants?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Shut the fuck up chants now, wow lol.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

12 minutes of booing and im loving every minute of it

please keep going


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHUT THE FUCK UP

I'm dying


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I kind of want Roman to say fuck you too, to the crowd.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

shut the fuck up chants lllllllol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

stfu chants now my god


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

At this point he should just let the mic down and go back home :laugh:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn, this is like watching a rape.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He's actually swaying to the beat!

Dis ..... conductin' da crowd!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Crowd is not pg lmao


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Look what you've done,Vince...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They're saying shut tf up and he hasn't said anything yet :HA


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, that works well.

"Shut the fuck up!" :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STFU chants but Reigns didn't even speak yet :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheatricalEssence said:


> I almost feel bad for Roman :lol


I don't


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I mean, fair play to Roman for going out there, would be easy to just hide for a few weeks in hopes it dies down.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Attitude Era crowd tonight....?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Him not talking seems like a Triple H inspired troll move


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This is just brutal....fpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

"Go away" chants :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

He hasn't even said anything. Lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shut the fuck up chants now!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

This may be the best beginning of Raw ever


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Y'all in the palm of my hands"

Good sh*t Roman.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

my fucking stream froze


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

STFU lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shut the fuck up :lmao

Roman trying to play it cool but they really want him to fuck off.

GO away :lmao

That's your confirmation folks, that don't love to boo him. They want him to fuck off.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

"GO.. AWAY.." hahahahahaha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Delete!" chants, "Asshole!" chants, "RO! MAN SUCKS!" chants, "GO! AWAY!" chants and even making their boos louder in order to prevent him from talking. :lmao

Don't be mad, bby gurls. You still have a Big Dog to run this yard. BELEE DAT. :reigns2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#shutthefuckup is trending Michael


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Vince you're a scumbag


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Go away! 

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Has there ever been a more brutal WWE crowd... this is way worse than One Night Stand for Cena!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Did they fuck off. Now go away? :lol. Love this crowd! A Wrestler has not had this amount of xpac heat in years. They despise him.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

You can't have Reigns beat The Undertaker and not turn him heel afterwards. It just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns should tell the fans to fuck off and he's going home to bang his hot wife in his mansion built from their smark tears :booklel


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This is savage.

I've never seen anything like this before.

Unreal lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> If they started trashing the ring... it would be epic. :mark:


WCW or ECW style?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

BAW GAWD, SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Lowlifes with the cursing. Nice for the kids in the crowd.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Let's just remember guys this is not "go away" heat ....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

booom that heat


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

He has go-away heat now. That's the worst kind of heat.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowds telling the "face" of the company to shut the fuck up before he even said anything. :lmao

Now they're LITERALLY telling him to "go away" and people will still say it isn't "go away" heat.


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

I guess you can say roman has go away heat 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nuclear heat. NUCLEAR.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

lmfao


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Hahahaha Reigns is the goat.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

HOLY FUCK. Amazing shit.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Like a boss.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow :clap

What a fucking intro.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

that's a heel turn surely?

they actually turned him heel?

"this is my yard now" and that face, that says to me "fuck you, I retired Taker, I am the baddest, biggest dog in the room"?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"This is my yard now" *drops mic*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If that is his heel turn, that was perfect lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

After 2 years, it's finally happening.

You have no idea how happy this makes me.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Took you 10 minutes to say that? 


:bjpenn


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats it? :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That. Was. Brilliant. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Simple and effective, I like it from Reigns.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

10/10 promo. Would watch again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's X Pac heat.

Where Roman's marks at?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

"This is my yard now" - mic drop

just brilliant


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

After all that. Vince still isn't going to change a damn thing.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Heel turn then?

Probably the worst heat since Cena at MITB 2011.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

That was pretty awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's it???

:lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Vince is punishing him for botching the match...

And no its not your yard Roman... its Brock's yard, he beat Taker before you


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"electrifying" my ass, everyone in the stadium crapped on him


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Fucking lol


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Crowd are full of utter dicks tonight. Save the swearing for the shitty ECW style indy crap.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone who thinks this is the way to stop Roman's push is a fucking moron. Silence is the way. Not taking a position as I don't hate or love Roman as a performer, but I promise you that reaction helped Roman far more than it hurt him.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Graves you're a fucking idiot


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Perfect. F U marks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck this.

Reigns personality turned up to 11 is a 2. This guy is an empty human.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

ROMAN I HATE YOUR FUCKING GUTS


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Probably won't see Reigns again til next week


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If anyone thinks this is not Go Away heat. When the crowd literally said Go Away! Your delusional.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Lowlifes with the cursing. Nice for the kids in the crowd.


Cry me a fucking river. Didn't hurt my generation sitting in the audience every week listening to it.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This crowd is merciless


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I felt just a wee bit bad for him but at the same time this is the opportunity where he gets to prove he has real performance talent by working with it. 

Good luck Roman.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

That's a heel turn. Or at least a, "I don't give a crap about you" edge to his character.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hardys time


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Roman is the GOAT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep they're pushing the whole this is a weird strange crowd narrative to delegitimize their chants.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Club v Hardys rematch...THAT POP for the Hardys man, sick


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Hardyz time :mark: :mark:


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

DAMN! That was freakin' hilariously awesome :clap :clap


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I like how WWE feels they need to put a disclaimer about the crowd tonight, lol.


----------



## Hulk Smash (Jun 19, 2016)

Big pop for the Hardy's incoming


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam that was brutal


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus.

There's your top face, Vince.

Crowd pretty much wants him dead.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Utter bullshit, thank you dish network! No feed for about 5 minutes now!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

THEY BOO THOSE THEY NORMALLY CHEER, AND CHEER THOSE THEY NORMALLY BOO!!! HAHAHA ITS FUN MAGGLE

fuck outta here pussies.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

The fans have the right idea. Anyone defending Reigns at this point...you are a fucking fool. He sucks. Simple as that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Forget the haters


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

spectacular.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> that's a heel turn surely?
> 
> they actually turned him heel?
> 
> "this is my yard now" and that face, that says to me "fuck you, I retired Taker, I am the baddest, biggest dog in the room"?


Can we stop with this delusional shit they didn't turn him heel they aren't going to


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

FUCKING WONDERFUL


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

BIG DAWG! He just owned that crowed. They looked right stupid.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jesus Christ, Shut the fuck up! "It's all about passion". Has Reigns EVER been "normally cheered"?
Same shit, different week.

:gtfo


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849051825324122112


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Keep chanting FU Roman, that will get to Vince.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Took you 10 minutes to say that? 


:bjpenn


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

They just turned Reings heeel, its confirmed on twitter WOW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Now I am in fully invested and give a fuck about Roman Reigns. That was beyond awesome. It is indeed his yard now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The Club still got one of the best theme's though.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

And somehow he's still a face.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Trollman Reigns da Gawd!!! Dumbasses played right into his hands lmao.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Jeff Hardy is about to put on the MOTN for 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe the plan all along was to beat Undertaker and have him be heel with all the heat he got.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Saxton, there's a chance that there might even be a chant for you tonight!"

Please Graves, don't say such heresy.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, excuses and deflections from the commentary team.

"Non-traditional fans, very passionate and vocal," get the fuck outta here. Just tell the truth, WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, that genuinely looked like half a turn.

Maybe he completes it later tonight (I'm guessing he will be involved with the main event somehow) and completely trashes the crowd and Taker on the mic, thus turning effectively into the biggest heel in the wrestling business.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how the fans voice their opinions. They bought tickets, they have the right to. That was pure gold.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I need a cigarette after that and I don't even smoke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They will rename the X-pac heat now, that was brutal


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

I really doubt that was a heel turn from Reigns. Good segment though.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah wee are not seeking him again tonight! They just got that over and done with to get him out the way tbh


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Heel Roman. Fuck yeah!

Heel Roman - nuclear boos.
Face "anyone" - gigantic pop.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

HerNotThem said:


> Took you 10 minutes to say that?
> 
> 
> :bjpenn


Was letting all the butt hurt marks get their frustration out.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good start to RAW, and the tag team title match should be good too.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh I can't even hate Roman anymore. It's too mainstream now. Savages in the crowd I tell you, savages. :quite


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Is this what Romans fans that live with their heads in the fucking sand call not being universally cheered or a mixed reaction?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That's a heel turn without a doubt.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> That's it???


Thats all he needed to say.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

best opening


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

If the reaction tonight with the crowd chanting fuck your and actually GO AWAY didn't convince them to turn him heel, it's never ever going to happen


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They're still making excuses smh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker retired, but it's Reigns' career that is done..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that’s as about as close to a “heel turn” as you’re going to get.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

If that went on longer, there would have been Die Roman Die chants.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This isn't even X-Pac heat anymore.. Reigns created an entire new level of "We just don't like you" heat.. X-Pac never got it that bad.. Not even close


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Matt's smile tho









:ti


----------



## AR15 (Aug 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Club still got one of the best theme's though.


I highly disagree.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Jesus, excuses and deflections from the commentary team.
> 
> "Non-traditional fans, very passionate and vocal," get the fuck outta here. Just tell the truth, WWE.


to be fair you know that is coming from Vince yelling in their ears


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn, they rushed Anderson and Gallows out there quick!

I normally hate smarky crowds, but Thank You Orlando!!!!1


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> BIG DAWG! He just owned that crowed. They looked right stupid.


Not sure if stupid or delusional he got shit on worse than anyone in recent memory he owned nothing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Non traditional" wrestling fans :lmao
Still the same ol WWE fuckery spin doctor bullshit :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I drink and I know things said:


> Anyone who thinks this is the way to stop Roman's push is a fucking moron. Silence is the way. Not taking a position as I don't hate or love Roman as a performer, but I promise you that reaction helped Roman far more than it hurt him.


Yep because even all the casuals will be buzzing about how weird the opening was. If the crowd had been completely silent they would have cut off the segment after a couple of minutes.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

all that was missing was the die roman die chants


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> If anyone thinks this is not Go Away heat. When the crowd literally said Go Away! Your delusional.


Irrelevant because the company thinks it's a big reaction.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking perfect intro to the show.

What a start. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Matt's smile tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's delightful! lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if Roman's speech was longer and he call an audible because of the chants


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> Anyone who thinks this is the way to stop Roman's push is a fucking moron. * Silence is the way. * Not taking a position as I don't hate or love Roman as a performer, but I promise you that reaction helped Roman far more than it hurt him.


They tried it all of 2015 and it didn't work. 


Vince and company are going to push him no matter what.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

To all the safe spacers worried about the kids in the crowd. I am sure little joey and sara have heard much worst from mommy and daddy day in and day out. Lets stop being ignorant and think this america is all white picket fences and rainbows.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> They just turned Reings heeel, its confirmed on twitter WOW


The turn is so unnoticeable that it needs official confirmation?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Probably won't see Reigns again til next week


I think this has happened in the last few manias where they kept him more or less off the raw after WrestleMania.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> to be fair you know that is coming from Vince yelling in their ears


Yep, just like it was with Cena getting booed over a decade ago. It's been so long since I've heard that kinda backtracking on WWE television.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

bmp487 said:


> Trollman Reigns da Gawd!!! Dumbasses played right into his hands lmao.


oh is that it? moron


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome opening.

Now it's time to be DELETED! HARDYZ!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ready for the pop of the night


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That heat was so strong that they could have literally sent Stephanie McMahon out to emasculate him and she would have gotten an epic pop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I hear that pitbull song one more fucking time...


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Taker will not even appear today. Sad thing.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, this crowd makes me want Roman to have a match tonight. Would be hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hardyz time!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Vince and his creative crew will just chalk this up to the raw after mania crowd. All other future raw cities need to step up and keep this up.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope the DELETE chants will be huge


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I've waited so long for this moment :lenny welcome back guys


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

if that was a heel turn then Roman just became a GOAT of a heel with it, damnnnnnnnnnn, so much respect for him for doing that even if it wasn't tbh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gallows being like "Karl, don't leave me hanging"

And Karl "Later, Luke, later"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i dont think the anti roman chants will stop just because hes not out there anymore. i feel like fans are gonna shit on him all night. especially during the awful segments like anything divas, enzo and cass, HHH/steph etc. etc.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:mark: The Hardy's!!!!! I'm so glad they came back!!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HARDYS!

:mark:


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

HARDYZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

People on here that are actually fans of Reigns, do you think you can't be his fan if he turns Heel? He doesn't have to be Face for you to be a fan of his. 

I remember when SCSA turned heel back in 2001 and I absolutely loved him as a face. I still didn't give a f**k and embraced him as heel.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

LOL at people thinking Roman turned heel... THey made it very clear to single out this crowd as an anomoly for booing reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why do people not get that as long as you keep giving him some type of reaction then Vince couldn't give 2 fucks


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck off with the shitty announcements ruining pops for fuck sake.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

you can see how much pain jeff is in right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SuperDanielBryan said:


> Wow, this crowd makes me want Roman to have a match tonight. Would be hilarious.


Was thinking the same thing. 

Maybe he'll come out for the main event match and complete the half-heel turn we all just saw? :reigns2


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why introduce them like that?

Hurt the pop...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Matt Hardy needs to change his hair! I hated it in TNA and I still hate it!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Club needs to be DELETED and fade away and be classified as OBSOLETE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The sad thing is a lot of the kids in the audience weren't even born the last time the Hardys were in WWE.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao Matt. Deleting the smoke.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Not as big of a pop as last night


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Jeff Hardy is about to put on the MOTN for 2 nights in a row.


3*


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It is MARVELOUS that Matt and Jeff are home where they belong.

:mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

No Vanguard 1? Don't care then. He carried those two spot monkeys!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW has officially started!

:mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was an awkward intro


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS
IS
SURREAL


Is this real life y'all?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

God Movement said:


> Roman is the GOAT


^^ THIS ^^


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> They tried it all of 2015 and it didn't work.
> 
> 
> Vince and company are going to push him no matter what.


Off the top of my head

1. I remember him getting booed at the Rumble

2. I remember him getting booed at Mania 

3. I remember fans chanting "Roman's sleeping" at Summerslam


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking love the hardy's theme song.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Seeing Jeff Hardy on WWE again. 8 years I've waited for this. Fucking finally.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DELETE!
DELETE!
DELETE!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's so awesome to see the Hardy's back where they belong.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Still cant believe my favorite tag team EVER is BACK!!! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good start so far for RAW...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

They won't even let Hardyz cut a promo?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They better not stick with just the classic Hardys


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This still seems surreal that they're back in WWE.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> you can see how much pain jeff is in right now.


You can?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't deal. My feels. My fucking feels.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

come on Hardys!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

In no way was that a heel turn. You people who keep going on about it need to give your head a wobble. Nothing at all in the last 3 years of the way Reigns has been booked even slightly indicates that he is a heel. If he was turning it would have already happened. Thousands of people are shitting on him. How do you expect him to react. If he was a heel he would be a lot more vocal. Roman is the top baby face in the company and it is staying that way


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That theme song always gets me pumped


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Not as big of a pop as last night


Because they fucking ruined it with the announcement before just letting their music hit.

Incompetent assholes, as usual.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

How long has it been since The Hardyz have wrestled together on Raw? A decade? 


:mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Matt & Jeff wrestling 3 nights in a row, back to back ladder matches and now this.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Fans spent all there energy boo'in Roman and got nothin left for the Hardy's :maury


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wear Tapout because all the tough guys shop at JCPenny


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I expected a bigger pop for the Hardyz.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That "Delete" chant before they went to commercial :banderas


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeff still looks great, but Matt could literally shatter into a million pieces at any second :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt is focusing too much on his character and not his ring work... he missed that clothesline.

OK, done nitpicking.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's so weird seeing Matt Hardy not be the new Marty Jeanetty in WWE.. He's come such a long way with his new gimmick.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

T0M said:


> Cry me a fucking river. Didn't hurt my generation sitting in the audience every week listening to it.


Unnecessary. Makes the people doing it sound like dumb trash.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I want to know who's idea it was to introduce the Hardys like that?

Such an easy thing to get right...


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Still MARKING that they're back. Why introduce them like that though? :fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> They tried it all of 2015 and it didn't work.
> 
> 
> Vince and company are going to push him no matter what.


No one is saying not to push Reigns, just do it as a heel not a face.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, The Hardys basically had TLC matches in back to back nights over the weekend and have to wrestle again here.

It's blowing my mind that Matt & Jeff aren't hobbled at this point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This regular Matt Hardy I will never get behind. He automatically annoys me.
They better do a storyline where he gets electrocuted or some shit and goes Broken again.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

xxRambo_21xx said:


> oh is that it? moron


You are so mad. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is still a little surreal, I had pretty much given up hope they would ever come back to WWE after Jeff's drug issues in TNA, even after he got clean. So good having them back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Jeff has to be broken, no pun intended, after the last 2 matches he had


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

That pre-announcement before the music ruined their pop


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder how long will those "Delete" chants last with this fan base.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

They need to quit with so many damn commercials. I still can't believe DISH froze up. What happened, we're they muting the crowd?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Like John Cena, Roman can't even get cheered in his home state. LOL


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I will never understand when they decide to announce them before their music hits, it clearly took away from that big POP and it was also fucking weird to announce the match between the entrances


----------



## HHHdaBES (Apr 3, 2017)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA best crowd ever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Roman is the GOAT!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nobody wants Roman......


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fuck was with that introduction? fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Unnecessary. Makes the people doing it sound like dumb trash.


That's your opinion. I think it made them look like heroes.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Hardyz have been wrestling for multiple promotions this past Mania Weekend, including back-to-back Ladder Matches. Of course they're gonna look a little banged up.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

And again, here I am saying I can't get over how happy I am to see the damn Hardys on a WWE show. I mean, it's not like I haven't seen them in eons but it's nice to see them in a new-but-old setting. Matt's made a believer out of me - he entertains me so much these days. 



_Holy shit, I forgot about ads (I never watch live tv). So annoying... _


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm all for the Hardy's being back and all but we need them doing goofy stuff backstage!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Jeff still looks great, but Matt could literally shatter into a million pieces at any second :lol


Then he would literally be broken Matt Hardy


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

R.I.P Broken Matt 2016-2017 :sasha3 :buried :evilmatt :vince2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So happy I tried to cancel my WWE Network subscription last night.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> No one is saying not to push Reigns, just do it as a heel not a face.


This is common sense at this point. Quite frankly they should have done it at WrestleMania.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

So they're doing the #BROKEN stuff in sporadic doses (for now). I'm cool with that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm all for the Hardy's being back and all but we need them doing goofy stuff backstage!


Just wait until they feud with The New Day.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I think I know why they may have done it...

I don't think the WWE will use the Broken gimmick. They don't want Delete chants. They introduced them first to avoid that buffer time and they rung the bell quick to interrupt the delete chants. And cut to commercial when it started again.

Just a theory...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Food ad
Food ad
Food ad
Car ad
Food ad
Beer ad

Jesus christ america


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Time for The Greatest Tag Team in Time and Space to DELETE Karl, Son of Ander and Luke of the Gallows! :madhardy



birthday_massacre said:


> #shutthefuckup is trending, MAGGLE


FTFY. :yoshi


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope we get a talking segment with them as well not just the match and probably that "after-match interview" when everyone sounds completely dead and rightfully so


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

MEMS said:


> Unnecessary. Makes the people doing it sound like dumb trash.


It's about voicing your opinion in every way possible. Not just by going "Boooooo"

It's showing Roman, Vince, HHH, Steph, and whoever else is in creative that Roman's character isn't liked at all. 

They don't just BOO him they are saying "F88K You!" to him as well!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Tell me in 2014 we will see Hardys/Bullet Club in WWE in three years and I would call you a liar


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Fuck that owl" chants LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck that... What?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Captain Edd said:


> Food ad
> Food ad
> Food ad
> Car ad
> ...


But smoking!? What are you, Satan!?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roman swallows???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"FUCK THAT OWL."

This crowd is reaching GOAT LEVELS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reby is cackling somewhere right now like the queen she is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK THA OWL CHANTS!!!!!!!

I LOVE THIS CROWD SO FAR


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Time for The Greatest Tag Team in Time and Space to DELETE Karl, Son of Ander and Luke of the Gallows! :madhardy


And it will be WONDERFUL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Unnecessary. Makes the people doing it sound like dumb trash.


tehy did it all the time in the attitude era and people thought it was great


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fuck that owl chant :ha i was hoping they'd do that lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

"FUCK THAT OWL" chant :lmao :lmao :lmao YES.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

By the ass backwards WWE Reigns logic, shouldn't the Hardys get booed?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OB-SO-LETE! :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

:lol

Fuck that Owl!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

OB-SOLETE


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I LOVE THIS CROWD


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

For people who never kept up with Matt and Jeff these chants must be so bizarre I mean we literally just had a "f*ck that owl" chant.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Matt still has a few of the BROKEN antics, but he will obviously adjust it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

T0M said:


> And it will be WONDERFUL.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish this was a Loser Goes Back to Japan match. Gallows and Anderson suck.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This might be the best crowd of the year if this keeps up.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Now I kind of wished I'd followed all of the "broken" "obsolete" "delete" stuff because I have no fucking idea what any of it is.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

And Jeff still can't throw a working punch.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Jeff is a fucking beast . I forgot how great he was


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuck that Owl chants. I love this crowd!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

LOL was waiting for a Fuck That Owl! chant.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeff is one of those guys who will always no matter what be a huge draw and fan favorite.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Boot of Doom looks so shitty, so does the Magic Killer.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm so happy to see the Hardys back in WWE. 

All they have to do now is DELETE Meekmahan and the man with three Hs.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Looked more of a stunner there than a Twist of Fate.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> And Jeff still can't throw a working punch.


I used to love his matches with CM Punk because neither of them could punch to save their lives, it was funny.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Jeff :x :x :x :x 


I drink and I know things said:


> Now I kind of wished I'd followed all of the "broken" "obsolete" "delete" stuff because I have no fucking idea what any of it is.


It's the greatest so yeah you should've. :evilmatt


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That ref :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Crowd even said "AHH" for Matt's twist of fate :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> This might be the best crowd of the year if this keeps up.


The crowd is always this hot after a WrestleMania.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome back Jeff!!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Hardys retain with double twist of fate!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That ref has some ups :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great opener!

What a crowd!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Gallows has some of the most abysmal timing in wrestling. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

SSSSSOOOOOO WATCHING RAW TALK


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

They still have it, Jeff is going to be in a damn wheelchair in his later years, damn!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Broken Matt Hardy and Brother Nero retain.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Good match. Great crowd. Lets keep this going!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well Raw Talk is happening tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

For once I am going to watch RAW Talk now that the Hardyz will be on


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Swanton bomb on WWE television :mark::mark::mark:

Just ridiculously pleased they're back, hopefully for the long term.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Jeff is a fucking beast . I forgot how great he was


He's literally been Randy Orton or RVD where the only thing that holds him back is his own issues. Otherwise he's truly one of the all-time greats.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

It's like they're not allowed to do the "delete" shit


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

jerigoat :mark :mark


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

are the Hardys not allowed to say anything or something?  "say nothing till the TNA law suit is done?"


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole They haven't missed a beat!!!

Yeah they have Cole. Both move like they are in slow motion.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Never been a bigger fan of The Hardy's.

I was always an E&C guy, but seeing these guys reinvented and back home is amazing!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth in action tonight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Im fuming they didn't let them cut a promo.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor might make his return during that tag team match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeff Hardy vs AJ Styles. Make it happen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trips looks tremendous to be 47


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Steph. :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh tag match with Rollins, interesting...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Balor return there I'm gonna guess.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm curious what percentage of this crowd is going to stick around for SmackDown tomorrow night.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins just beat FUCKING HHH and now he's a geek having a tag team match with Jericho against Joe and Owens :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if Roman's speech was longer and he call an audible because of the chants


Hell no, he was out there fucking around. He looked at his palm when he had the mic down and said, "Don't wanna forget my lines." He could have said those five words at anytime in the 10+ minutes he stood around goofing. 

I don't even care if that was a heel turn that shit was hilarious.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Seth has to give us a new finisher tonight, HE HAS TO.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

finalnight said:


> He's literally been Randy Orton or RVD where the only thing that holds him back is his own issues. Otherwise he's truly one of the all-time greats.


I stopped watching WWE from 05-14 didn't really see this title reigns. He's still crazy good.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Rollins/Jericho v Owens/Joe

Rollins v Joe feud confirmed?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heath V said:


> They still have it, Jeff is going to be in a damn wheelchair in his later years, damn!


Nah.. Despite all Jeff's crazy shit he is a master of protecting himself.. Not saying he doesn't get banged up a bit more than your average wrestler but my man is like a cat and always figures out how to land flat on his back


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!

Fugg you Vince for not giving us his full entrance on post-Mania RAW!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hopefully Jeff has been granted full immunity from the wellness policy. We wouldn't want this return to be short lived.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> The crowd is always this hot after a WrestleMania.


But not with chants like this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Neville!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW'S top 2 faces, Rollins & Jericho, teaming up!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

King of the Cruiserweights :mark:


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Now I kind of wished I'd followed all of the "broken" "obsolete" "delete" stuff because I have no fucking idea what any of it is.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJk6-pCLALb3u9-5QewK4gbWV8fKkOoVj


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Can we get a CW Title rematch and have Aries go over ? :fingerscrossed


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> tehy did it all the time in the attitude era and people thought it was great


No they didn't and if they did there was nothing great about it then. Don't tell me what happened in the Attitude era I saw every minute of it live.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> Hell no, he was out there fucking around. He looked at his palm when he had the mic down and said, "Don't wanna forget my lines." He could have said those five words at anytime in the 10+ minutes he stood around goofing.
> 
> I don't even care if that was a heel turn that shit was hilarious.


Nah he said "I got them in the palm of my hands"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hopefully Jeff has been granted full immunity from the wellness policy. We wouldn't want this return to be short lived.*


Every time they need a sample from him they sub in Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

They are really sending guys out to the ring quick to keep the chants down.

Fuck you and your shitty NY territory, Junior!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder what's gonna close the show.................Brock?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finn Balor comes back to take the CW title from Neville?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> RAW'S top 2 faces, Rollins & Jericho, teaming up!
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


Top 2 faces?

Jericho hasn't won a singles match in half a year


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Any coincidence that this was the Club's best match in wwe...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> They are really sending guys out to the ring quick to keep the chants down.
> 
> Fuck you and your shitty NY territory, Junior!


Either that or they're running way behind because it opening segment went long.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Now I kind of wished I'd followed all of the "broken" "obsolete" "delete" stuff because I have no fucking idea what any of it is.


The episode of Impact with the Final Deletion match between Matt and Jeff fills in most of the gimmickry.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Uptown King said:


> Balor might make his return during that tag team match.



Rollins "unable" to perform so instead Balor takes his spot?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> No they didn't and if they did there was nothing great about it then. Don't tell me what happened in the Attitude era I saw every minute of it live.


I did too, and you are lying because crowds like that happened all the time


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Trips looks tremendous to be 47


Yeah, the McMahon family pharmacist has some great stuff.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder what's gonna close the show.................Brock?


COLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE









No? Okay, in a year maybe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Can we get a CW Title rematch and have Aries go over ? :fingerscrossed


Maybe later, heel Neville is still awesome and is having great matches with everyone: Mustafa Ali, Swann, Gallagher and Aries. Easily top 3 talent in WWE atm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Trips looks tremendous to be 47
> ...


Pretty sure they converted an insulin pump to be an HGH pump.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Solf said:


> Rollins just beat FUCKING HHH and now he's a geek having a tag team match with Jericho against Joe and Owens :lol


Not ONE of those four is a geek. 

Its RAW, what did you expect? HBK coming out of retirement to challenge Rollins tonight? He'll find himself in the title hunt soon, but some Joe/HHH/Balor fuckery remains.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> COLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a shame, we could've seen Storytime with Paul Heyman AND Adam Cole Bay-Bay!!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

starsfan24 said:


> King of the Cruiserweights :mark:


He's an awesome heel.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope that some storylines will be set in that tag match otherwise it's just another kind of random babyfaces vs heels tag team and everyone in it is better than that


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah, the McMahon family pharmacist has some great stuff.


:hmmm:surprise:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker retired, but it's Reigns' career that is done..


Really? So the 6 royal rumbles and 20 title wins hes gonna get means nothing?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I think this has happened in the last few manias where they kept him more or less off the raw after WrestleMania.


Last year he came out and set up the four way challenge for his title.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom thought Matt was bald at first when he came out at Wrestlemania last night because of the blond in his hair lol!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hopefully Jeff has been granted full immunity from the wellness policy. We wouldn't want this return to be short lived.*


If the Hardys are on a legends contract they dont have to take the wellness policy that is why Brock and Goldberg are exempt too


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> :hmmm:surprise:


They are all on 'Roids. Even Stephanie, hence why she has Lady Balls.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> BIG DAWG! He just owned that crowed. They looked right stupid.


Reigns doesn't have the mic skills or the charisma to own any crowd. What you saw was someone getting shit on and then taking the easy way out because he's not capable of doing anything else.

This is how you handle a hostile crowd:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 random cruiserweight returns to confront Neville.

Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lyanna said:


> I hope that some storylines will be set in that tag match otherwise it's just another kind of random babyfaces vs heels tag team and everyone in it is better than that


Jericho and KO can continue as a feud and maybe Rollins starts a feud with Joe. Could also be a way for Balor to return and set up something with either Joe or Rollins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Maybe later, heel Neville is still awesome and is having great matches with everyone: Mustafa Ali, Swann, Gallagher and Aries. Easily top 3 talent in WWE atm


I wouldn't go top three but he's definitely been great but Aries needs it sooner rather than later.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I did too, and you are lying because crowds like that happened all the time


Direct me to the FUCK U and SHUT THE FUCK UP chants please.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm Neville. Stop that mic from shaking LOL


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Let me see an F5 already. Im tired.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe Itami debuts?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Neville with the mic work!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville is such a boss as a heel.

Now only if they would let Rusev show his personality as well


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mustafa Ali :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville better not job tonight!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Not ONE of those four is a geek.
> 
> Its RAW, what did you expect? HBK coming out of retirement to challenge Rollins tonight? He'll find himself in the title hunt soon, but some Joe/HHH/Balor fuckery remains.


Saying they were geeks definately was hyperbolic, but, damn, he's just beaten HHH, who's like a fucking god in kayfabe, and he's now in a tag team match against the united states champion.

I'd have hoped they had something more than a random feud against Joe for him in store after such a rub. It's not a rub if you're not building something on it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

When did Neville turn Irish


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Literal crickets for Ali.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Did the crowd die? :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah, the McMahon family pharmacist has some great stuff.


Ya know Dr. Zahorian is out of prison, and he did get his Medical license reinstated.........just saying :shrug


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Neville's physique is great! Glad he's the CW champ.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Mustafa Ali steal one of Seth Rollins' outfits?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Great promo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

who is this :lmao

Genuinely thought Balor was about to join the CW there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not a good sign when you can't get a reaction from a RAW after Mania crowd, Ali coming out to crickets lmfao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Did the crowd die? :lol


Nah.. They like Neville but not invested in the Cruiserweight shit.. In turn they kept quiet not to shit on Neville despite being bored with this division.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I wouldn't go top three but he's definitely been great but Aries needs it sooner rather than later.


They should start building up a cruiserweight to take the title off Neville later down the road. He should have a longer run with the belt to establish it nd himself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hopefully Jeff has been granted full immunity from the wellness policy. We wouldn't want this return to be short lived.*


I thought he stopped using years ago?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

No reaction for whoever that is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Literal crickets for Ali.


As there should be.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Trips looks tremendous to be 47


Tremendous for ANY age. He busts his ass for that physique no doubt.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Mustafa Ali has been really impressive on 205live imo. Obviously needs a chance to develop a character but there's definite potential there.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fabregas said:


>


My two favorite promos of all-time. THAT is how you bitchslap an audience.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Direct me to the FUCK U and SHUT THE FUCK UP chants please.







Fuck you Cena one example. This is technically the RA era but same difference.


The rock got shitted on all the time as Rocky Maivia, don't you remember die rocky die and all the shit he got

FFS do you even remember the AE.


You lose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn another commercial already?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

are they trying to get all the commercials out of the way in the first hour?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

All these damned commercials


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Heath V said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Trips looks tremendous to be 47
> ...


Plus probably getting some injections that make the Captain America Super Soldier serum look like shit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's still weird seeing Matt and Jeff being back. Their entrance looks so cool on the 2016 set. I hope they stick around for a long time! I used to have the biggest crush on Matt lol when I was younger I didn't realize that he is old enough to be my father.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

if you get crickets on a post raw mania unkout


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Power that Be said:


> Ya know Dr. Zahorian is out of prison, and he did get his Medical license reinstated.........just saying :shrug


He still getting clients after all of that stuff before lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Somewhat disappointed that Neville has yet to rename the Red Arrow as Hail to the King.



T0M said:


> And it will be WONDERFUL.


Indeed it was. Now Karl, Son of Ander and Luke of Gallows shall fade away and classify themselves as obsolete!

OBSOLETE! :madhardy


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a CAW with seth rollins attire lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> if you get crickets on a post raw mania getout


This Ali kid has not been booked to be cared about so understandable he would get crickets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I wouldn't go top three but he's definitely been great but Aries needs it sooner rather than later.


I honestly can't think in a better and more consistent performer this year in WWE, besides AJ Styles tbh. Maybe Cena, but mostly because of his promo work


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville may be concussed...?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Nah.. Despite all Jeff's crazy shit he is a master of protecting himself.. Not saying he doesn't get banged up a bit more than your average wrestler but my man is like a cat and always figures out how to land flat on his back


I hope so man, I don't want to see him all busted up and in a bad place when he's older especially if he's not smart with his money. I'm just glad to have him back!! I'm hoping this is a long term thing.


----------



## HHHdaBES (Apr 3, 2017)

Told ya it would be like ONS for Roman...hahahah that bitch deserves it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn man, these commercials are long af.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

No Stephanie or HHH tonight?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

finalnight said:


> Either that or they're running way behind because it opening segment went long.


So, they usually give us 20 minutes of bullshit before we get any kind of match but tonight we got 5?

:hmmm


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Evil Neville the evil elf lord is one of my top fav things these days. 

Go Neville (and, er, Ali too I guess)! Yeah cruiserweights!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

I know, I'm like a cheering section of 1 ... or maybe 10 ... 12 and a random passerby if we're lucky ... but yeah cruiserweights.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Heath V said:


> I hope so man, I don't want to see him all busted up and in a bad place when he's older especially if he's not smart with his money. I'm just glad to have him back!! I'm hoping this is a long term thing.


With the Hardy Boyz style... how much longer can they possibly go? One is already 42 and the other is 39.. they don't exactly wrestle a longevity type of style - lol!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice HULK RULES shirt!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is totally not paying attention to the match lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder what is happening out in the crowd


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fans are more interested in something else going on


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Something random in the crowd has them hotter than this match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The beach ball shit is annoying as hell, it almost ruined Raw last year, now its happening again...

I'm down in the second row and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm starting to really like Neville. Top talent.

It's refreshing to see the crowd chanting, even if its for something else, during a CW match lol. This is great.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849052663815651329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849050532937388033
*COULD IT BE!?!?* 
:hmmm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> Evil Neville the evil elf lord is one of my top fav things these days.
> 
> Go Neville (and, er, Ali too I guess)! Yeah cruiserweights!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I know, I'm like a cheering section of 1 ... or maybe 10 ... 12 and a random passerby if we're lucky ... but yeah cruiserweights.


The CW division would be amazing if they made all the vanillla ones jobbers and showcased the top 5 or 6.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The crowdddd


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

there's something happening in the crowd eh? lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Because of his victory over the Undertaker last night..."

Yep. Definitely not a heel turn.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who is the crowd looking at?

They aren't fully watching the match... are they?!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

THERES A BEACHBALL! :lmao


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Beach balls going! :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There's another beach ball in the crowd lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting to hear Cole say that Reigns got booed out of the building.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the beach ball just jobbed


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What the hell is going on in the crowd? :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Smark crowd not paying attention to the match

Smarks on twitter and boards after the match: Why doesnt Vince push the CW division?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Another goddamn beach ball? I was there last year and that was annoying af.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> He still getting clients after all of that stuff before lol.


Who the hell is Dr Zahorian?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck these fuckers and their beach balls


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

A beach ball is more over than the CW division LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone is probably getting kicked out :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's a damn beach ball.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So is Kurt Angle coming back tonight or what?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd is really annoying at this point. They're not even into the match.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Will we see Kurt Angle tonight? And I wonder what Balor will be doing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BEACHBALL MANIA lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

It's for beach balls being passed about :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Beach ball mania?

That's kind of disrespectful...not good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Beach Ball Mania lmfao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

BEACHBALLMANIA :done


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty sick spot by Ali


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This is where the Post Mania lulz are pretty irritating, the crowd is way more interested in themselves than what's in the ring.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SWEET MOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

dclikewah said:


> Smark crowd not paying attention to the match
> 
> Smarks on twitter and boards after the match: Why doesnt Vince push the CW division?


Poor logic. They boo Reigns, does that mean he should be jerking the curtain every night?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

beach ball getting more attention than shitty CWD :haha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will never get why dumbasses will pay money to these shows just to throw around a fucking beach ball while there is a quality match going on.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Security taking the beach ball getting a bigger pop then this match hahahaha I love thIs crowd


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mustafa Ali is actually pretty cool. He needs a more distinguishable gimmick tho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That spanish fly :banderas


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Beach ball Mania!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> A beach ball is more over than the CW division LMAO


As it should be.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This crowd is dumb af for not watching this match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

What a move.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa...DAT MOVE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

A beachball! More over than the Cruiserweights!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is cringe from the crowd tbh, but yeah CW division is boring garbage.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shit crowd missing out on a decent match here


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Beach ball mania...lmfao. I love post Mania RAW's.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was the sickest DDT I've seen in ages... Holy shit


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What a sell on that DDT!

Class from Neville!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that was incredible.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This match is AH-MAZING!


----------



## Flair21 (Aug 27, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> Who the hell is Dr Zahorian?



He was the doctor that allegedly provided the WWF roster steroids in the 80s up until the steroid trial 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ali is really giving his best, hope the crowd respects both guys a bit more at the end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The pointless getting yourself over chants begin. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That DDT sell by Neville was fucking nice!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They're slowly getting the crowd into it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

this mustafa ali is really showing what his value is tonight. wow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A list and a beachball are more over than the entire CW division let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

"Brock the Port" What does that even mean? :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my Ali. Out here ballin out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I agree with the people saying the crowd is annoying :lol I'm in it and I agree!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Beach ball Mania!


is running wild brother!


----------



## HeFiddledWWEburned (Mar 23, 2017)

Awesome PPV quality match right here


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL good troll by Neville


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This must have an ali guy is talented.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

During the College World Series we always get idiots in the outfield with beach balls and they always end up knocking them into the field and delaying play while they're trying to keep them away from security.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neville selling is incredible


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Is Kurt Angle returning???


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ali is talented


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Taker retired, but it's Reigns' career that is done..


At age 31: Reigns took part in a remarkably consistent catalogue with the Shield that for awhile really changed WWE main event structures, has solo'd a survivor series team, already stands one of the best Rumble performers of all time, 3 time WWE champ, one of two to beat Taker at Mania while retiring easily argued one of the five greatest performers in the company's history and main evented three Wrestlemanias already (in a row no less) and he will be slated to beat Brock for title four I am sure.

All the while, Reigns opportunity for being a great babyface is likely permanently shot (not to overestimate the long-term of wrestling fans, but they will remember this I guarantee.)

Yeah, not a ton left for Reigns and Reigns is only what seven years in the biz, 5 on weekly tv?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I love how Neville didn't give them that satisfaction at the end.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Both are putting a very good match and the muppets on the crowd playing with a damn beachball.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville was like nope...not with your damn beach ball around.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow great move and great sell


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck yeah Neville!

A big FU to the crowd!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

They got the crowd back into the match. That's more than I can say for Sheamus and Orton years ago lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JSLAM77 said:


> With the Hardy Boyz style... how much longer can they possibly go? One is already 42 and the other is 39.. they don't exactly wrestle a longevity type of style - lol!


I ask myself the same exact thing.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes! Fuck them. I hope that was an audible by Neville.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Turning heel was the greatest thing to ever happen to Neville. :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Limo approaching!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy shit Vince is here !!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Too many whiny fucks complaining about the crowd. They paid their money and are having fun. Stop being such wet blanket turds.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I will never get why dumbasses will pay money to these shows just to throw around a fucking beach ball while there is a quality match going on.


Yeah... but in a minute you'll have someone come along and say 'well they spent their money so can do what they want'. Well yeah suppose that is right, doesn't stop them being complete arseholes though.

Anyway, another great showing from both Neville and Ali, similar to their match on 205live a few weeks back.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Mustafa Ali is great


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Crowd didn't deserve the damn red arrow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

VINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was great trolling. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vince to announce Angle :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That a heel move fans where ready to start cheering for move on the rope .. but no move


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That had more of the feeling of a CW Classic match which is a very good match.

And I'm so glad Neville is finally getting to show he is one of the best in the world.

Vinnie Mac! New GM announcement coming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HES BACK, ANGLE IS THE NEW GM YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

NXT Only said:


> This must have an ali guy is talented.


You just jobbed out to voice typing brother.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Vinnie Mac in da house!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> If that went on longer, there would have been Die Roman Die chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great 4 star match


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh god the chants theyre gonna toss at vince :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Really good match, but CW division is still utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh shit.... Vince....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MEEK-MAHAN!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> He still getting clients after all of that stuff before lol.


Yup he's like a Urologist or something like that, I'm sure the DEA is keeping a VERY close eye on him lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville versus the beach ball, book it Vince :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Meekmahan is here. Oh shit!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Good for Neville. Love that well-deserved trolling by him!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ALi very impressive


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince is looking like shit these days.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

VINNIE MAC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Vince to announce Angle as GM.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Been awhile since Vince has been on Raw.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder how the Cruiserweights feel about the beachball chants? Also Vince is there!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

We're only getting this crowd once a year; let them have their fun.

VINNIE MAC!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The boss...the man...Mr. McMahon :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince is here :mark:... He has the late 90's early 2000's hair style going on.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

They better sing No Chance again, its one of the few things post Mania crowds have gotten right lately


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Vince in the house, here to announce new GM?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Great CW match


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

People are far too sensitive about this beachball thing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

VINCE!!! YES!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG VINCE!!!! Yes!!! Here comes Kurt!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great match, glad Neville gave a fuck you to the crowd at the end as well

Ali >


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

There he is, the real greatest of all time Mr. McMahon!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vince here for the new GM? :mark:


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

vince :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NEW GM. PLEASE BE KURT.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Vince about to announce the new GM


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The crowd better shit on Vince, they better insult him from beginning to end instead of singing his theme song.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ALI WTF. Impressed as fuck.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Vince is here to personally get the crowd to chant for Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Is Kurt Angle returning???


Hopefully htey make him GM tonight


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Ali was very impressive. Those moves were great, the match itself was awesome. It was GREAT what Neville did to the fans at the end by not doing his special flying move and instead doing the submission. I wonder if that was of his own doing or if it was booked that way. If it was his own doing to fuck over the fans playing with beach balls he is legit awesome heel.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I assume Vince will announce Stephanie will be out of action for awhile and to say who the new RAW GM will be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Here go hell come.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Vince here to announce Kurt as GM? 
I'm curious now


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Vince!!!

Fire your daughter *CLAP**CLAP**CLAP**CLAP**CLAP* Fire your daughter


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Emperor McMahon is here to put down this fan Rebellion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vince is next...interesting, I wonder if he decides to appoint a new GM.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> ALi very impressive


I've been impressed with all of his RAW matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> ALi very impressive


I thought so too. Kid can go.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

MEEKMAHON IS THERE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "Non traditional" wrestling fans :lmao
> Still the same ol WWE fuckery spin doctor bullshit :lmao


*Amber, I missed you, Baby Girl <3*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cryptvill said:


> Ali was very impressive. Those moves were great, the match itself was awesome. It was GREAT what Neville did to the fans at the end by not doing his special flying move and instead doing the submission. I wonder if that was of his own doing or if it was booked that way. If it was his own doing to fuck over the fans playing with beach balls he is legit awesome heel.


I bet he called an audible since the fans were being dicks.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

New season of TD covering Eva's suspension....I must see that.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Ali made me a fun with his performance! I will gladly watch his matches again!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Fuck you Cena one example. This is technically the RA era but same difference.
> 
> 
> The rock got shitted on all the time as Rocky Maivia, don't you remember die rocky die and all the shit he got
> ...


Had a feeling I'd be getting an ECW clip. Keep trying, I'll be waiting.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

More than likely Kurt Angle will be the new RAW GM.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

great CW match as well, Neville is always awesome and Ali was really good as well


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GIVE. ME. ANGLE. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So many commercials.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KURT ANGLE IS NEXT AND WILL BECOME THE NEW GM OF RAW :mark:................. Well, I hope anyways.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here come the no chance in hell chants like last year.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ERIC FUCKING BICHOFFF WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Vince is next...interesting, I wonder if he decides to appoint a new GM.


Kurt Angle please


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so who is running raw Vinny? and are you going to blame Rollins for stephanie, fire him and he goes to SD? or what ...

i'm just stoked to have him in front of this crowd and he enjoys it too lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MEMS said:


> Had a feeling I'd be getting an ECW clip. Keep trying, I'll be waiting.


ECW One Night Stand was a WWE PPV


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

CM Punk chants incoming.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> this mustafa ali is really showing what his value is tonight. wow.


He's been really good on 205live for a few weeks, nice to see it translate to Raw. He's very fluid in the ring and has a good array of moves. Just needs to get building a character to give the fans a reason to care. Really interested to see how he progresses in the next year or so.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MeekMahan hath arrived at yonder arena! :O


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I agree with the people saying the crowd is annoying :lol I'm in it and I agree!


Flash the camera!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HEY Smarks here is your chance to tell Vince for Roman to go away to his face. You want do it tho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The crowd is singing that song :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gimme Angle. Please.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Is it sad that I actually really like this fucking Pitbull song?


----------



## TheNickRobbins (Mar 21, 2016)

if i was neville and had a crowd try to put me off doing the scariest move in wwe too right I'd fuck the crowd and do a safer move.... those ali moves where great


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

Kurt Angle being the new GM is what will lift our spirits?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Flame by Tanisha. :banderas


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Too bad Goldberg could put him arm through Vince's Limo


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mustafa Ali is killing it. I'm becoming a fan.

Also one thing I want to point out: I like how Neville as a champion is treated. He's not getting his ass kicked on free TV all the time. He wins all his matches and he's getting a strong, legit, title reign. Kudos to WWE for booking a champion like a champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Had a feeling I'd be getting an ECW clip. Keep trying, I'll be waiting.


Just keep proving you didnt watch the AE. The crowds in the AE were almost always like they were tonight.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

MEEKMAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

VINNIE MAC


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

crowd singing no chance theme :mark


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh shit it's on now Vinnie Mac is here!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

T0M said:


> Is it sad that I actually really like this fucking Pitbull song?


It's very catchy as that flame song is too.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I love how angry Roman makes smarks. 

Vince isn't going to change his mind and deviate from his path so you might as well have fun with it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

When Vince fires HHH & Steph tonight..............:rollins


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The crowd needs to shit on Vince and Roman


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat strut!!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> HEY Smarks here is your chance to tell Vince for Roman to go away to his face. You want do it tho.


No chance in hell


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The strut :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince can be anything you want, but he has a GOAT theme imo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:vince$

:bow


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

That classic Vince strut!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sing his fucking theme!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Fuck you, senile asshole.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> HEY Smarks here is your chance to tell Vince for Roman to go away to his face. You want do it tho.


Yeah, except they did that last year the night after Mania. And a world of good that did.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

just one time


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well for those who wanted it...the crowd is singing his theme.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rob Gronkowski is perfect for WWE with his personality.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince looking more Holiday Heart every day.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vinny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Vince fucking loves this shit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Would like for the First Lady of Professional Wrestling, Maria Kanellis-Bennett, to being the new Raw GM.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Why are they cheering Vince when he's so clearly behind Roman's mega push which they hate so much?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I will be shocked if this show doesn't do anywhere from a 3.0 to a 3.5. Anything under a 3 for either hours is unacceptable.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope he's come to officially apologise for last night's debacle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Walk :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

T0M said:


> Is it sad that I actually really like this fucking Pitbull song?


yes :nerd:


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

New GM...... A computer!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vince bringing the crowd back from the dead after that CW match. 


:ha yessss crowd yesss


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LLOOOOL roman sucks


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There's Roman sucks chants.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Vince Shows Up On Raw*

Probably to announce draft.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Immediately met with "Roman sucks" chants :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MEEEK-MAAAHAAAANNNNN!!! YYYYAAAAAAASSSS!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

People moaning about the crowd fpalm

A lot of this crowd are people who have saved up money for ages and travelled from all over the world for mania week. If they are enjoying themselves singing stupid songs and playing with a beech ball then good for them. I have no doubt the majority of them have sat through week after week of total shit episodes of Raw/SD as well as ppvs. They are entitled to sing and do what they want


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince5 "AND NOW...THE NEW GENERAL MANAGER FOR MONDAY NIGHT RAW...

...

KURT!






















...HAWKINS!!!"

"Oh, and by the way one more thing...FUCK YOU!" :vince5


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

He looks younger... the curious case of Vince McMahon :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SAVAGE ORLANDO!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No chance! :vince2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

lmao Roman sucks chants


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tell the crowd to STFU. The king is speaking


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Roman sucks!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince shuts down chants so effortlessly.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

No wonder Vince continues to fuck these fans over, they cheer him whenever they see him!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

"Roman sucks chants" to VINCE :mark:


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

Why does vince get cheered yet roman gets booed? Fans do realise its him who pushes roman


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

My god Vince looks old.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no idea what the crowd was chanting during the CW match.

Let it be known I just did the Vince strut across my room to No Chance.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at the crowd singing along with Vince's theme and then shitting on him by loudly chanting "ROMAN SUCKS!"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Great Raw!! That hour went by so fast!! Here we go with the Roman chants.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL these stupid fans cheering for Vince and booing Reigns. They should at least boo Vince, too. Ah better.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Vince totally shrugs off the Roman Sucks chants... moving alllllllong


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They did it :lmao

And he pacified them like bitches.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Draft next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trolling Vince hard there

Vince handling it like a pro though


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"Thanks for being so passionate about the product but I dont give a fuck about what you want"


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Soaking it in like


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> HEY Smarks here is your chance to tell Vince for Roman to go away to his face. You want do it tho.


It's interesting you say that because the very first thing the crowd chanted to Vince was that Roman sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Vince looks a lot smaller these days.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DRAFT IS NEXT WEEK


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Next week already.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Vince looks sooooo old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

AJ Styles Back to RAW and Nakamura on Smackdown. For sure.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shake things up, Vince! 

:vince2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

WWE Draft next week.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next week AJ Styles on RAW, Romain on Smackdown


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

fuck you vince


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!! :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I knew it was going to be this...lol trolling!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> :vince5 "AND NOW...THE NEW GENERAL MANAGER FOR MONDAY NIGHT RAW...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


:lol I would fucking die


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Amber B said:


> They did it :lmao
> 
> And he pacified them like bitches.


Yeah.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

fire roman chants :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WWE DRAFT NEXT WEEK!!!!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

new draft next week?

Stephanie is OUT for some time LOL


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL. Vince shut down the chants in about five seconds.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

" Out of action for a long time"

Yes chants :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A fucking draft... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Stephanie. She didn't deserve this. I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Haha they cheered that. Lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahaha this is mental


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Next week AJ Styles on RAW, Romain on Smackdown


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "Oh, you thought the heartbreaking thing was Undertaker retiring? GUESS AGAIN, YOU STUPID SONS OF BITCHES!"


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This crowd sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince seems legit annoyed lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

DELETE CHANTS LOL


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

BAH GAWD SHE WAS BROKEN IN HALF DAMMIT


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Vince showing how to work a hot crowd


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mad trolling by talking about heartbreak then going with Stephanie rather than Taker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince having fun with the crowd. I love this Vince.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thought the draft wouldn't be until the summer, obviously they're just desperate to get Styles on Raw ASAP.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Vince, it is not the first time Steph was broken in half :hunter


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Raw's as constipated as Donald Trump's bowels. There's not going to be any shaking up here.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Vince looks a lot smaller these days.


71 years young, pal! :vince$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

better be angle


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at Roman sucks chants when Vince is out.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This old bastard still knows how to work a crowd like no other, fuck.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

YES! Stephanie injured and out of action


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nah, it's Angle.. they're teasing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Delete. That probably pisses him off.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Trolled by Teddy :lmao


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Trolla long!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Vince you were the same person who told his kids to practically kill each other. And you call someone else bloodthirsty.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

People are going to riot if it's not Kurt Angle, lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

COME ON ANGLE.

Haha Teddy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Teddy trolling the fuck out of the crowd


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh shit. Angle


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The trolling with Teddy lmfao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao "cut his music"

:vince3


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

ROFL at Teddy Long


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Teddy Long Playa :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

teddy unkout


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This troll :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lok said:


> WWE DRAFT NEXT WEEK!!!!


I have a bad feeling Smackdown is going to be decimated.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

:Teddy stop dancing!"

:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Epic troll!

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Teddy :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Teddy the OG


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YES!!!! KURT!!!! :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! If it really was Teddy Long that would have been an amazing troll job.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

Vince still got it


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol fans booing Teddy Long and cheering he isn't RAW GM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck AJ going to Raw.... please don't be true...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm not Teddy? Maybe Morton and Gibson?!?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Teddy Long once again gunning for a GM position. :lol Shit never changes.

Time for :angle, damn it! :vince5


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

:lmao brilliant trollmanship


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I love you Teddy.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

and the NEW GM OF MONDAY NIGHT RAW is: KURT ANGLE!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Teddy Long is so cute I just wanna hug him


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KURT FUCKING ANGLE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

YESSSSSSS :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

KURT ANGLE !!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FUCKING YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kurt :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

ANGLE!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

YESSSSSS KURTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

KURT ANGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you suck
you suck
you suck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Teddy Long just pulled an R-Truth! :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

OH SHIT


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hes back baby


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do they gotta milk this shit?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Rock 'n' Roll Express will be the new GMs of RAW.

Bet on it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

KURTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You suck! You suck! You suck! You suck!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KURT ANGLE IS BACK MOTHER FUCKERS


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Kurt as GM and NO FUCKING STEPHANIE!!! Glorious!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

FINALLY we're done with this Authority shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YOU SUCK!
YOU SUCK!
YOU SUCK!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I wanted Bischoff


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

FUCK YES!! :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RAW won this week.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

YEEEEEEEEEESSSSS I'M MARKING OUT THIS IS BEAUTIFUL YES FUCK YES

THE MAN 

THE GOD

KURT MOTHERFUCKING ANGLE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Raw is 2000. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

YOU SUCK! 
YOU SUCK!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please be heel Kurt


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Angle :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

It is Kurt Angle!


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 4/3 Raw Discussion Threadbischoff*

i expected bischoff :frown2:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Fuck AJ going to Raw.... please don't be true...


KARMA


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

YOU SUCK CHANTS BAY BEE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt Angle on RAW :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

OMG!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Only dude in the world who's so great he gets told he sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AMAZING.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Angle :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why is Kurt's suit jacket wet


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:bahgawd GM KURT ANGLE!
:dance:woo:dance:woo:dance


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I LOVE KIRK ANGEL!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, there it is


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love how 20,000 smarks get shut down by the Chairman after like 10 seconds. God damn hippies with their sideburns and chants. 

:vince3


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

WHYYYY would they keep the same You Suck theme song?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

YOU SUCK!!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

KURT FUCKING ANGLE


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

KURT IS SWEATING BALLS. HOLY


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

First the Hardys, now Kurt. It's like watching TNA Impact! :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

LET'S GOOOOO :mark:

Kurt is sweaty af.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Covered in sweat!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Well makes sense Angle would draft AJ styles. What did I miss besides Reigns?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KURT ANGLE!!!!!!!! OH ITS TRUE!!!!!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Break it Down said:


> Vince still got it


He'll have it till the very end, NEVER doubt that man.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They've got to do some Brock and Kurt segment.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I was hoping it was Maria Kanellis-Bennett. Oh it's true, it's damn true.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Holy shit, Brock and Angle are gonna be in the ring together


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vince, motherfucker, still has it on the mic!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

YOU SUCK YOU SUCK! Welcome home Kurt :mj2


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

welcome back :banderas


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just heard Kurt Angles and the Hardy Boyz theme in one night on raw. Best Raw in years.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> Please be heel Kurt


No more heel authority figures please, be face or tweener at best.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Crowd is amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweating like a motherfucker.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Someone get Kurt a fan... dude is sweating through his damn jacket for crying out loud. :nod


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

most affectionate you suck chant in wwe history lol, thanks Edge lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Never understood how something like "you suck" could end up being a term of endearment but somehow it works for Kurt.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Steph is OUT and Kurt is the GM, finally some much needed change for RAW


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

"hopefully you leave saxon" :lol:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Class A decision by WWE


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Did an elephant come on Angle's back?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> KARMA


 Fake AJ fan.

Here's GOAT Reigns for you :reigns2


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Does Kurt still have his bump card?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


is that sherri martel?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

He said a superstar shakeup and not a draft.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Vince, it is not the first time Steph was broken in half


You should have added a macho man face is well


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurt is genuinely thrilled right now. He's wanted back in WWE ever since he left.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Such a great theme song. What an awesome WrestleMania season this has been! Kurt looks so happy, good for him.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

redban said:


> They've got to do some Brock and Kurt segment.


That is the Brock I miss. His segments with Kurt were gold and really showed Brock can actually talk and hold a segment.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on, when are they going to unleash the beast?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap Vinnie Mac showin' the company how to work the crowd! :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Yesssss


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And the best news, he won’t have Stephanie cutting his balls off at every turn…..for now.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Corey to Smackdown given he's on 205live straight after it. Maybe JBL back to Raw?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hahaha loved the you suck chants. Because back in the day early 2000's He used to get those chants due to his heel heat. When he clashed with The Rocks. Now somehow it is now a sense of enderment. Almost like You Suck is the crowds way of showing respect.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Legit got goosebumps from hearing Angle's music hit and the You Suck chants started happening.

Same thing happened earlier tonight when The Hardys music hit.

I feel like a kid again. Damn.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SureUmm said:


> Mad trolling by talking about heartbreak then going with Stephanie rather than Taker.


I don't blame him, I think he would have legit started breaking down if he started talking about taker retiring.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait till we get a Angle-Rusev-Lana segment.

Should be epicly hilarious.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Please put Roman and the Usos together :mark


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So is it an official draft next week or just a few trades?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at the future matches we might have:

AJ v Kurt 
Seth v Kurt
Owens v Kurt
Lesnar v Kurt (again) :mark:
Angle v Joe 
Angle v Cesaro


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

They should form a 2 man power trip with Roman and Brock.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

After almost 4 years, Steph is finally gone from Raw :done


Joseph92 said:


> I have a bad feeling Smackdown is going to be decimated.


Oh yes it will be.

Watch Raw pick Styles, Wyatt, Cena and Miz while SmackDown picks Curtis Axel, Big Show and Jinder Mahal and Darren Young.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Vince Shows Up On Raw*

Yep probably need to send Rollins to Smackdown and Styles needs to come to RAW.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

RAW is quickly becoming pretty stacked.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmm...superstar shakeup?

I wonder what that means? Handful of trades? I'd prefer a full draft...

Exciting nonetheless!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will be interesting to see which stars are traded next week.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Lyanna said:


> Steph is OUT and Kurt is the GM, finally some much needed change for RAW


PG-14 rating incoming. One can dream


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like I might have to give Raw another shot, with the GOAT now as the GM :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Mainboy said:


>


:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm a straight man but I'm straight up **** for Kurt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So is it an official draft next week or just a few trades?


Draft I'm pretty sure.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

That's it, he was there 30 seconds and then he's done.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just wanna say how fast Raw goes by when it's fun as fuck!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Isn't Jericho leaving soon?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck once Steph comes back in a few weeks, it will be truly heartbreaking to see her treat Angle the way she treated Foley. :'(


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Fake AJ fan.
> 
> Here's GOAT Reigns for you :reigns2


Na cause I love AJ no matter what he does, you don't. 

GOAT Reigns. Dam right. 3 main events in a row and gonna be a 4th next year while continuing to be the #1 merch seller on the full time roster.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Stephanie being off tv, even just for a while is music to my ears. So sick of her shit it's unreal.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


>


Sorry Giant but you need to start setting up next year main event at mania


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Will be interesting to see which stars are traded next week.


Styles to RAW and Reigns to SDL.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> PG-14 rating incoming. One can dream


When your GM is into beastiality sex, might be tough to keep that PG rating.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

RAW has been better than SDLive these last few months anyways...now they have Kurt Angle? The true GOAT (not Bryan) RAW just got even better.

The shakeup/draft will help both shows.

Fucking fantastic week of WWE.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Vince Shows Up On Raw*

Vince no sells Roman chants "If that's how you feel" :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get some NXT debuts or what?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I give everyone 2 months before they tire of Angle as gm.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If Jericho is leaving soon, I could see him getting taken out by Joe and Kevin tonight. Making Seth's partner Finn. Since he's most likely returning tonight.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> Hmm...superstar shakeup?
> 
> I wonder what that means? Handful of trades? I'd prefer a full draft...
> 
> Exciting nonetheless!


It means that anybody getting over on SD is coming to Raw (AJ), the exciting call-ups from NxT are coming to Raw (Big Nak, Revival), and whoever Vince doesn't want is going to SD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> is that sherri martel?


Yep!

:dance


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Mainboy said:


>


the funniset thing ive seen on here yet. literally crying and my gf is wondering wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Styles to RAW and Reigns to SDL.


Will be weird if they trade Reigns to SD after he claimed RAW as "his yard" and beat Taker for it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DeeGuy said:


> After almost 4 years, Steph is finally gone from Raw :done
> 
> 
> Oh yes it will be.
> ...


Please refer to him by his new name Hardbooty Mahal. That's what he was called last night.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

So is next week a draft or some trade of maybe 2 or 3 people?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Will be weird if they trade Reigns to SD after he claimed RAW as "his yard" and beat Taker for it.


To be fair, he meant the WWE is his yard, not just RAW.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> the funniset thing ive seen on here yet. literally crying and my gf is wondering wtf is wrong with me.


Admins can we get this gif added?


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Undertaker comes back to wrestle Xavier Woods tonight &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Next week they reveal that the entire roster gets traded to the other show. Raw becomes Smackdown and Smackdown becomes Raw.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

That Reigns as the 1st pick is coming, oh you know it.

...however keyfabe wise, seeing he just retired the undertaker it would make sense for the each brand to fight for him


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> I just wanna say how fast Raw goes by when it's fun as fuck!


Too true. :yas

:fact


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Uptown King said:
> 
> 
> > Styles to RAW and Reigns to SDL.
> ...


Nope, looks like they're going to attach him to Raw for the foreseeable future like they used to do with Cena.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> I give everyone 2 months before they tire of Angle as gm.


A GM in name only wont fix Raw's problem of being an hour too long.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The Phenom. said:


> RAW has been better than SDLive these last few months anyways...now they have Kurt Angle? The true GOAT (not Bryan) RAW just got even better.
> 
> The shakeup/draft will help both shows.
> 
> Fucking fantastic week of WWE.


nah it won't RAW is taking AJ Styles. I don't care who Smackdown gets, Rollins, Reigns or whatever it's still going to be a blow to the show imo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you fucked paige chants, please please please make it happen


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Woods is about to get baptized lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope each brand can save a few of their talents from the draft. champions and mvp's or something. I need Alexa on Tuesday and I need AJ on Tuesday but i've been musing that his new gear is hinting at a brand change. I think they'll trade Bray and AJ but they shouldn't, well not AJ.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sigh, New Day segment fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

And the crowd loves em! :dance


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Graves :lol


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose rematch. Hair vs. Hair!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOD shoulderpads. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The New Day can never get old, not even when they get old!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"What a job New Day did as hosts of Mania"

They barely did anything :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They had better give us ice cream!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Admins can we get this gif added?


please please please.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rainmaka! said:


> So is next week a draft or some trade of maybe 2 or 3 people?


It will probably be a super show wehre both brands are on one show and they have like 4-5 matches pitting SD vs RAw and whom ever wins will get to poach someone off the other roster


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> They had better give us ice cream!


Oh don't worry they're experts at that.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

It'd be so cool to see Reigns get rejected by his fellow wrestlers aswell, like going up to Rollins and Rollins just staring him down and walking past or a room going quiet when he walks in etc.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Something about Big E's fucking face, man. So funny!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Day rocking neon-colored, ice cream versions of the Road Warriors' should pads. :lol

Not liking Big E's melting ice cream attire, though Kofi and Xavier's are pretty tight.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Every black character besides Cedric Alexander is a court jester.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Revival please!!!


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

NEW PAIGE FUCKS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:bige


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival debut incoming?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Revival.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't help but to find that just a little disrespectful to the Road Warriors. If Animal is outspoken as I think he is...I'm sure he'll chime in on social media.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> LOD shoulderpads. :lmao


Power of Positivity shoulder pads!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAY YEAH!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like how the spikes look like ice cream cones lol!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> They had better give us ice cream!


Xavier is especially proficient at giving people his "cone".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige was good enough to catch his cream


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Revival or DIY?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

NXT call up incoming...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

REVIVAL !!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS REVIVAL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Catch this cream" says Xavier.

Paige mention?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THE REVIVAL!!

YESS!!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

The Cowboy!! said:


> It'd be so cool to see Reigns get rejected by his fellow wrestlers aswell, like going up to Rollins and Rollins just staring him down and walking past or a room going quiet when he walks in etc.


That would, ironically, make any talent a babyface and cheered af the next second. :laugh:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Revival!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yas!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, fuck, here they are! :mark:


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Revival RAW debut against the New Day...nice!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

SAY YEAHHHH

My two favorite teams holy shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

FUCK YES!!!! TOP GUYS ARE HERE!!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Black militant group... Just saying


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOOT WOOT the revival are on Raw!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

New Day's new attire clearly designed by nickelodeon.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The SD Tag Team scene is so dead :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Na cause I love AJ no matter what he does, you don't.
> 
> GOAT Reigns. Dam right. 3 main events in a row and gonna be a 4th next year while continuing to be the #1 merch seller on the full time roster.


 Drop the act, no one is buying it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Revival!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Revival! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

YES!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Think Revival would be better on SD since Club are pretty similar unless they get drafted. but :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

THE REVIVAL :mark:


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Holy Shit. They really don't give a shit about SmackDown


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We got a couple of TOP GUY'S on Raw now!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Does SmackDown actually get anyone? My god SD is getting fucked hard in the draft.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They knocked down the ice cream truck :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, The Revival are here! And somewhere, Jim Cornette just busted a nut. 8*D


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TOP F*CKING GUYS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Jeeeebus! The Revival already?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WE GO HARD

SD tag division is so buried lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RAW got the Hardys and the Revival. :lolSmackdown Live's tag division.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

YEAH!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Paige was good enough to catch his cream


She wasn't exactly discriminating in using her talents was she?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gutwrench said:


> Holy Shit. They really don't give a shit about SmackDown


SD will get Nakamura and DYI


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hope this means that Smackdown gets DIY :mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

SD needed these guys way more


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Revival just put American Alpha's debut to shame.

Awesome.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Best tag team in the business


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

RAW is getting stacked


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

TOP GUYS :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Who the fuck are these jobbers?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Raw gets Hardys and Revival . UGH 

SD getting the shaft again. Just watch raw get Nakamura too


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Who are these revival jobbers?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So of course Raw gets the Hardyz and The Revival. All while Smackdown’s Tag Division needs more help. Why do they even bother with the brand split.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Drop the act, no one is buying it.


No act son, in fact I met AJ this past weekend at WM axxess. Ill email you the picture if you want.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, knowing that the draft is next week I am not sure Revival are going to be on RAW for certain or any other debut we might get tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol I don't want to say Vince doesn't care about Smackdown, but Vince doesn't care about Smackdown.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> We got a couple of TOP GUY'S on Raw now!!!!!


For now but next week WWE trading deadline , most of those guys could be gone


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If they can use the New Day to get new tag teams over that would be great.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The revival has killer chemistry. One of the best teams in the world.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Gutwrench said:


> Holy Shit. They really don't give a shit about SmackDown


There is going to possibly be a draft next week, so don't worry too much.


----------



## HHHdaBES (Apr 3, 2017)

Who?

I promise you they will be on SD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"That won't separate you shoulder, that will divorce it."

Damn ur great Graves!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Pretty good RAW so far. Excited to see if they can keep the momentum for SDL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAY FUCKIN' YEAH!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> SD will get Nakamura and DYI


No they won't, lol. Maybe DIY but I doubt Vince cares about them. Nakamura will join Raw.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Raw tag division quickly becoming relevant again


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So RAW gets two new teams in The Hardys and The Revival in the space of 24 hours.

Meanwhile over on SDL, their tag champs are being used as fodder in a preshow battle royal.

Yeeeeeah.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel like another feud with Revival could have revitalized Alpha on SD...


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Can someone give me the rundown on The Revival?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Completely forgot about the National Championship game.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The revival aren't jobbers and you all should feel bad for being so inept.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Chanting Roman sucks to Vince lol*

That was awkward lol he couldn't handle it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show has been damn good thus far.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SDLive is gonna get wrecked with this shakeup but I don't blame them.

Raw has been trash all year, and SDLive is easier to turn into a good show with a weak roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Who are these revival jobbers?


:Out :Out


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They have GOT to move AA to Raw and try again. plus Angle is there and now the revival. 

wouldn't worry, apparently Shin is showing up on SD tomorrow night.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

THE REVIVAL! I'M SCREAMING!!

666 post count..hehe.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ChairShot90 said:


> Can someone give me the rundown on The Revival?


Sort of an "old school" gimmick, and they've had some of the best tag matches in WWE history over the last year or so. No hyperbole.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

New Day should go to SD next week.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Chanting Roman sucks to Vince lol*

Vince no sold it. "If that's how you feel" :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they won't, lol. Maybe DIY but I doubt Vince cares about them. Nakamura will join Raw.


Well Nakamura going to SD is the rumor/speculation going around, guess we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

This match if given time could rival the great Styles / Jericho Vs New day match last year.

Hyped.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Lol I don't want to say Vince doesn't care about Smackdown, but Vince doesn't care about Smackdown.


He hasn't been hiding that fact for a good handful of years now


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ChairShot90 said:


> Can someone give me the rundown on The Revival?


Amazing heel tag team. They have clearly watched hours of classic tag team footage. One of them at least (Dawson) can talk too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Lol I don't want to say Vince doesn't care about Smackdown, but Vince doesn't care about Smackdown.


 Fuck him if he sends AJ to Raw to get lost in the shuffle fpalm

SD could do with in the mid to uppercard too, the show is built on the ME scene.... AJ could have changed it..


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

The first hour alone>the entirety of last year's Raw after Mania. :fact


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> No act son, in fact I met AJ this past weekend at WM axxess. Ill email you the picture if you want.


Not to horn in on your conversation but how was he? Nice?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I can see the Revival being the ones to take the tag belts off the Hardy Boyz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like New Day's gear tonight. Especially Xavier's.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

No flips just fists! :mark:


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Damn, Raw gets all the returns


----------



## RomansGonnaKillYou (Mar 29, 2017)

The revival looks like the most generic and vanilla tag team ever.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I think SD will get Nakamura, DIY, Almas and possibly Dillinger (he might possibly go to RAW, either way he's going to be low on the card).


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> THE REVIVAL! I'M SCREAMING!!
> 
> 666 post count..hehe.


I always get $6.66 at the gas pump to fuck with the next person's head.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Fuck him if he sends AJ to Raw to get lost in the shuffle fpalm
> 
> SD could do with in the mid to uppercard too, the show is built on the ME scene.... AJ could have changed it..


Give Aj a run with the ic title while Orton and wyatt keep going.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kurt Angle and Teddy Long working together would probably be hilarious to see. I'm glad Kurt gets to be the Raw General Manager though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Can almost promise you that the Raw crowd will become bored with Revival in less than a month. The Post Mania crowd is not a good way to judge anyone.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Fuck him if he sends AJ to Raw to get lost in the shuffle fpalm
> 
> SD could do with in the mid to uppercard too, the show is built on the ME scene.... AJ could have changed it..


Not only AJ but I'm worried they might take Cena as well.

There was also a rumor that Smackdown would get Roman or Rollins as well. Will see.

If they do take AJ.

Smackdown getting Rollins, Nakamura, Cena, The Miz still there, maybe a DIY, Tye Dillinger, or Elias Sampson call up, could stay interesting.

But will see lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Revival just give an old-school aura. Love it.

They make guys like the Vaudevillians look like jokes. Although that's not a hard thing to do.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

crowd will lose major points if they dont troll xavier


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lyanna said:


> Well, knowing that the draft is next week I am not sure Revival are going to be on RAW for certain or any other debut we might get tonight or tomorrow


I must have completely missed Vince saying a draft


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Revival on Raw. Who could have predicted that?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Revival has been the highlight of NXT Takeovers for like a year now. 

No way they will get the same appreciation on the main roster, though. Good thing is that RAW has booked their teams much better than Smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E. looking like scott stenier with all those belly to bellys


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they won't, lol. Maybe DIY but I doubt Vince cares about them. *Nakamura will join Raw*.


All of the former NXT Champions are on Raw so I agree.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

All this jerking off when The Ascension joined the main roster. Then American Alpha. These jobbers will turn out exactly the same. NXT is a stain on the WWE. The only thing it develops is more clueless posters on this site


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Give Aj a run with the ic title while Orton and wyatt keep going.


 This is what I was hoping for..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Give Aj a run with the ic title while Orton and wyatt keep going.


I could see AJ having a good run with the IC belt if booked correctly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Woods is so underrated.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Xavier just in there to eat the pin.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow, beautiful finish into the shatter machine.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Can almost promise you that the Raw crowd will become bored with Revival in less than a month. The Post Mania crowd is not a good way to judge anyone.


They just scream jobbers.

They'll be coming out to crickets in 3 weeks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Revival with the win :mark:

and they are heeling it up :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SHATTER MACHINE ON THE MAIN ROSTER! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How the fuck was Woods the legal man? It was Big E who was sent to the outside then magically Woods was the legal man...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Not only AJ but I'm worried they might take Cena as well.
> 
> There was also a rumor that Smackdown would get Roman or Rollins as well. Will see.
> 
> ...


Cena is taking time off, so he won't be going anywhere. 

Rollins is suppose to start feuding with Samoa Joe heading into Payback. So I don't think he'll be going to SD just yet. 

But Roman and AJ were both rumored to switch brands...so like you said we'll see.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Break his leg!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes!!! Kill the new day :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kofi taking time off?

New Day breaking up?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Good debut by the Revival.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This is good from the New day. They have a point to prove after not even competing at Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Uptown King said:


> I could see AJ having a good run with the IC belt if booked correctly.


 Really wanted him to elevate the IC title like Nakamura did the IC title in NJPW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They didn't get much heat from that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kurt interacting with the roster :mark:


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Woods is so underrated.


Hey Paige


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow! This was my first tie seeing The Revival wrestle and I am impressed. Great tag team chemistry, old school move and they look like just two tough brawler dudes. Cannot wait to see them more.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, here's Enzo & Cass....


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Angle


----------



## RomansGonnaKillYou (Mar 29, 2017)

How the fuck these midgets became so popular? I see nothing specisl on them.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

suddenly RAW has both The Revival and The Hardy Boyz, this mean someone is going to SmackDown?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Not in any college I've heard of" :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They look thick, or short and fat if you want.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is that geek Enzo holding an invisible microphone? FFS fpalm.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome home Kurt :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

From now on they should just call Smackdown "2 hours of jobbers". Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Really wanted him to elevate the IC title like Nakamura did the IC title in NJPW.


With the draft coming up he could have fresh challengers for the belt.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Not to horn in on your conversation but how was he? Nice?


So nice, didn't say much to him. Just that he is the face that runs the place and good luck Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> suddenly RAW has both The Revival and The Hardy Boyz, this mean someone is going to SmackDown?


Enzo and Cass should be sent to SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth being the one to rid RAW of Stephanie and HHH.

:drose

:rollins


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lmao the banter between Angle and Enzo/Cass is pretty good.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Cena is taking time off, so he won't be going anywhere.
> 
> Rollins is suppose to start feuding with Samoa Joe heading into Payback. So I don't think he'll be going to SD just yet.
> 
> But Roman and AJ were both rumored to switch brands...so like you said we'll see.


I expect Roman to go to Smackdown, and feud with Nakamura. And beat him.. That's legit what I'm expecting at the moment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I want Angle to kill Enzo right now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOL kurts face


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kurt funny as always :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I can definitely get used to Angle as a GM.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> suddenly RAW has both The Revival and The Hardy Boyz, this mean someone is going to SmackDown?


Nakamura.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, I don't get the appeal of these goobers..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

We're 90 minutes in, and no Charly yet? :cry


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> So nice, didn't say much to him. Just that he is the face that runs the place and good luck Sunday.


Nice. I'm jealous man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Angle killing it already


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Enzo has a point about the Goofy/Pluto thing. Now I want to know!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fucking love Angle. Missed him so much.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

God I love Kurt :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Angle the god! Like he never left.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"That's not how you spell soft"

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"That's not how you spell sawft"... :HA


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Dash and Dawson keep the Shatter Machine. :sk

:hayden3 at this SAWFT / Angle promo. And I fucking love that Enzo's overalls feature a modified version of the Orlando Magic's jersey that spells out REAL. <3


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Kurt :lmao

He's fucking back lads


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GOOFY KURT is back! My favorite Kurt.

:drose


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kurt is such a goof.:lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

:lmao Kurt has fucking great comedic timing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That is probably the best segment Enzo and Cass have done in months


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck! I love Angle! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Angle no-selling Enzo & Cass' catchphrases :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no. It's Bayley.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's not how you spell soft :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That segment with Angle/Cass/Enzo was good and funny.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Is every match tonight going to be a tag team match?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

If they call up that useless Mandy tonight I'm turning RAW off.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth being the one to rid RAW of Stephanie and HHH.
> 
> :drose
> 
> :rollins


All of a sudden I like Seth a lot more.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Here comes the singing part of the show.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Heel Turn or Bust for Sasha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Go away Bayley


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is turning tonight... R-r-right?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck, here's Enzo & Cass....


Last night I was hoping Enzo would get carried out on a backboard with a neck brace and an air cast.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

This RAW is booked very Attitude Era like. That's smart


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kurt is ten times more entertaining than Foley


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Kurt's gonna kill in this role. I thought Foley could have too if they let him do more comedic backstage stuff, but it became all about srs drama and Stephanie.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> Enzo and Cass should be sent to SD.





Uptown King said:


> Nakamura.


I think Enzo and Cass or Sheamus and Cesaro makes sense yeah, have the loser of tonights #1 contender match go to SmackDown instead

I would love to see Shinsuke on either show tbh!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I feel like I am going enjoy Kurt as GM so much


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> suddenly RAW has both The Revival and The Hardy Boyz, this mean someone is going to SmackDown?


If AJ stays on SD id love to see Gallows and Anderson to go SD to reunite the club.

Trade Balor to SD too


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Angle :lmao


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

See, this, this is top-quality backstage segment right here.

No only it his comedic, but it also sets the stage for something to happen.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Sasha heel turn in this match?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just turned it on. This crowd meltdown is absolutely priceless. So many hurt feelings


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL they learned. No mic time and hope they sign during the commercial.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

6 women tag match? 

Bayley, Sasha, Dana v. Charlotte, Nia and Alicia Fox or a returning Emma? Please let it be Emma. I'll settle for Summer Rae.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish Bayley had some Paige like videos...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Six women match? They have six women on the roster?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


> *Revival has been the highlight of NXT Takeovers for like a year now.*
> 
> No way they will get the same appreciation on the main roster, though. Good thing is that RAW has booked their teams much better than Smackdown.



What a run of matches...

Really good match with Enzo and Cass

Great match with American Alpha

Another great match with American Alpha

Great match with DIY

Another great match with DIY

Great triple threat with DIY and Authors of Pain


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

if someone else said that you guys wouldn't think it was funny but because it's kurt everyone will laugh it up..

I give him 2 months before people tire of him and shtick.


----------



## dewberry (Feb 14, 2017)

Kurt angle was acturally right. SOFT is spelled S.O.F.T. Enzo and Cass have been spelling it wrong for months now.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Angle elevating the talent's comedic chops already!! Most interesting I've found Enzo and Cass in ages.
"Why is Goofy treated like a human but Pluto treated like a dog?"
:jet5


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

"that's not how you spell soft" :lol I like Angle as GM already haha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Is every match tonight going to be a tag team match?


Maybe Teddy really is the GM and not Angle lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Too many tag team matches.

I don't mind actual teams fighting...but why make the makeshift teams? I never understood. Such a lazy way to get people in the show.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> If AJ stays on SD id love to see Gallows and Anderson to go SD to reunite the club.
> 
> Trade Balor to SD too


No chance in hell Balor goes to SD


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Ahhhh that Kurt angle perfect humor


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> RAW is quickly becoming pretty stacked.


The roster has been stacked for a while now. Possibly even more stacked than the roster from the attitude era in 2003. Vince just doesn't book them right. Like the cruiserweight's having their own show on 205 Live. The tag team division needs their own show.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

There's enough of a roster for a 6 woman tag??


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> If they call up that useless Mandy tonight I'm turning RAW off.


she's not useless, even i'll admit that, even though she is basically eye candy, i saw a few of her matches on nxt tv and thought fuck she's fucking SNUG with her offence man. 

but no they need to keep all the women they can in nxt rn. 

i think it's defy emma, maybe summer rae and charlotte v bayley sasha and someone. but then i'm forgetting Nia and Dana. but it's definitely emma.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Is every match tonight going to be a tag team match?


There was a singles cruiserweight match. Neville vs. Ali.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess this will be Emma's return


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

And Still your RAW Women's Champion!!!!!!! BAYLEY!!!!! :bayley :bayley2


:Bayley


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> BeckyLynch-edYou said:
> 
> 
> > suddenly RAW has both The Revival and The Hardy Boyz, this mean someone is going to SmackDown?
> ...


A dream would be a Shield vs. Club Survivor Series match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana Brooke out there, how many times is she gonna botch tonight guys?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Baena :woolcock:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana Brooke as a face is weird.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

6 woman tag match? why???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I heart Dana... something about her...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's get the Dana botch drinking game started... And fuck off Sasha..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sasha's hips, legs, booty. :homer


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hopefully Emma is the third heel woman


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Sasha has to turn in this match, right, right? please?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dana's theme is cool.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I was totally thinking, Brock Lesnar is the main event tonight with Paul Heyman cutting a promo and maybe Shinsuke Nakamura debuts


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dana and Bayley acting friendly as if the last year never happened. unkout:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emma :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dana is a babyface?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Botchfest incoming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmma


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Evil Emma! :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

EMMA!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel like every year the Raw after Wrestlemania makes me think things are about to turn around and my spirit gets crushed within a week or two...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

finalnight said:


> A dream would be a Shield vs. Club Survivor Series match.


It'd be a nice way to celebrate the five-year anniversary of The Shield's debut.

How funny would it be if Ambrose & Reigns turned on Rollins during the match though :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

FINALLY


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Emma is back!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

EVIL EMMA!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally Emma!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Evil Emma is back :mark:


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Emma returns! (fucking finally after all the "Emmalina" bs)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Emma is real


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oldEmma is back.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes! Finally Emma is here. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

All these tag matches, I'm convinced that Teddy really is the new GM.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Emma with that pop!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sup, Emma?*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Corey :ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They put Emma back on.

:lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

EMMAAAAAAA. :homer


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Emma!!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> she's not useless, even i'll admit that, even though she is basically eye candy, i saw a few of her matches on nxt tv and thought fuck she's fucking SNUG with her offence man.
> 
> but no they need to keep all the women they can in nxt rn.
> 
> i think it's defy emma, maybe summer rae and charlotte v bayley sasha and someone. but then i'm forgetting Nia and Dana. but it's definitely emma.


She's awful. Second coming of Eva Marie.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A wild Emma has appeared!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Emma and she's actually here!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Sasha's hips, legs, booty. :homer


Forehead


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EVIL EMMA! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

OMG EMMAAAAA :done


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Emma !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW has flown by, already almost 10?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

she's so hot :S


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Hopefully Emma is the third heel woman


You called it. Glad evil emma is back!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lucky Corey, had Emma's ass practically in his face


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank god Emma isn't Emmalina


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xenoblade said:


> if someone else said that you guys wouldn't think it was funny but because it's kurt everyone will laugh it up..


That's often the case with comedy. If you or I tell the same joke as Jerry Seinfeld or Ray Romano, their chances of getting a laugh are much higher.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Saxton is the luckiest MFer on this planet


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Please WWE treat Emma right this time around.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

EMMA!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Now, that's the ALPHA bitch.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

EMMA!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Why should we care about Emma?

I don't get it..


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

can they pls just future endevour Nia Jax's fat ass


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So an Emma and Dana reunion is unlikely now?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

If Sasha turns heel, this Raw >>>>>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dana is still a face *and* Emma is finally back? But it's not even my birthday! :drose

And Charlotte better have paid Allysin Kay / Sienna a nice amount of cash to use one of her peacock feather robes. 8*D


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Emma returns but doesn't come out last because............ that's Charlotte's role.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ugh. Nia Jax.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Time for all of us peasants to get on our knees before our Queen Charlotte. :mark: :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

What's the chances Emma finally pops up on Raw... and gets traded to Smackdown next week :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nia jax has the worse gimmick in the womens division. She is awful


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Byron was so good looking like a 16 year old who snuck into his first titty bar as he got a face full of Emma.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So who was responsible for emmalina, and has he found a new job already?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Emma can work and I find her music to be shitty but catchy and fitting if that makes sense.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They really need to give Nia a better attire


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Irrelevant said:


> If Sasha turns heel, this Raw >>>>>


It's coming...


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Corey still claiming Charlotte was robbed despite her being beaten clean by Bayley :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte's robe is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Queen!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> 666 post count..hehe.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Nia the jobber :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha heel turn tonight?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not gonna lie, Emma is hot


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

It's time Bayley gets remade. 

I was surprised to see that there is a beautiful woman underneath that big kid-gimmick she hides behind. 















and Charlotte Flair wearing a peacock like Chyna.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> She's awful. Second coming of Eva Marie.


I obviously disagree but we both like bayley so lets enjoy sasha's heel turn and bayley being cemented as a total babyface


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I can totally see Sasha beating down Bayley after the match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kurt Angle is going to be a breathe of fresh air in the GM role. Good riddance authority.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Nia Jax is fucking hot


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> Vince is punishing him for botching the match...
> 
> And no its not your yard Roman... its Brock's yard, he beat Taker before you


Fuck Brock, I dislike Reigns as much as the next guy but Lesnar is far worse. He's just God booking, nothing more.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Yess Emma!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Banks to turn heel ma brothas?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

HOLY SHIT! IT'S EMMA! SCREAMING AGAIN!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Honestly, I forgot Dana had turned face until this...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha's jacket thing is cool I really like it. Charlotte's gear looks so awesome the feathers are cool, when she came out at Wrestlemania it was so cool looking, the fireworks and the wind blowing was perfect, I think I read a comment somewhere that said it looked like something out of a movie.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Emma challenging Bayley, nice, that's a good feud potentially


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What is this crowd on?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh God no, fucking Brits singing that stupid song to Bayley.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana just made that shiet stain in the ring y'all... I saw it happen live...omfg!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zack Ryder you lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

So Charlotte just going to go ahead and turn into Ric Flair here in a few years


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I <3 Bayley's butt.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Last year the crowd was chanting "We want Bayley". This year they don't care much for her.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Charlotte, fit as fuck!

It warms my cockles knowing that the RIGHT women can get reaction.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Vince looks like a pervert


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

About damn time Emma returned. The RAW women's division really could use the extra talent.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lodi Lawless said:


> Nia Jax is fucking hot


Hell yeah she is, fuck the fat haters. I need some meat to grab unto.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Charlotte booty. :homer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm back bros


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

peowulf said:


> Last year the crowd was chanting "We want Bayley". This year they don't care much for her.


Do you not hear them singing for her? lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SovereignVA said:


> Banks to turn heel ma brothas?


Bayley is supposed to fight the whole Raw's division? Because she and Banks are the only credible faces right now.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

raw's women division has too many damn heels


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the flying fuck was that Bayley just did?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Why Bayley Why?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Can all this Womens wrestling just be scrapped pronto. Absolute garbage. Just get some fit ladies in have them as valets and let them have a bra and panties match every now and then. It worked fine with the likes of Stacy Kiebler, Torrie Wilson etc


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Lodi Lawless said:


> So Charlotte just going to go ahead and turn into Ric Flair here in a few years


That would make Bayley her Sting and Sasha her.......................Luger?


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Holy Shit it's Brad Maddox!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bayley fpalm


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> Hell yeah she is, fuck the fat haters. I need some meat to grab unto.


That's the kind of meat that grabs on you and pulls you in.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bayley really has to stop doing that, and then tell Becky to stop doing the "Straight Fiyaaa!" thing.


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> Hell yeah she is, fuck the fat haters. I need some meat to grab unto.


I prefer not to be suffocated


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That move Bayley does is fuckin dumb lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Vince looks like a pervert


Vince is a pervert. Are you new here?


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like the crowd already wore themselves out. Blew their wad with Roman.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bayley is so cringeworthy


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

F*cking Emma... :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Do you not hear them singing for her? lol


Some people hear what they wanna hear.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> Do you not hear them singing for her? lol


Couldn´t really get it going, cause the people in the front row camera seats are dead. Needed the MizMania crowd from last night.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Therapy said:


> What in the flying fuck was that Bayley just did?


Sadly this isn't the first time she has done this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The fuck was that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was the worst move ever by Bayley, the hell was that?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Seth being the one to rid RAW of Stephanie and HHH.
> 
> :drose
> 
> :rollins


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

1 hr and 43 mins and there hasn't been a single segment I haven't enjoyed so far. Good stuff.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

lol I thought Bayley stopped doing that months ago.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm back bros


Just in time for the Charlotte match :lol


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> That would make Bayley her Sting and Sasha her.......................Luger?


Bayley=Sting
Sasha= Steamboat
Nia= Windham
Emma= Paul Roma
Dana Brooke= Virgil excuse me Vincent


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No need for a Sasha heel turn just yet since Emma is back.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Has Bayley done that weird body rubbing thing before? I don't remember ever seeing it before and I'm a bit traumatized by it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bayley is basically a glorified Scotty 2 Hotty. *


----------



## the_game_master (Sep 18, 2016)

Bayley and Roman Reigns' gimmick characters need to be DELETED.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I despise Bayleys moveset.


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Bayley really has to stop doing that, and then tell Becky to stop doing the "Straight Fiyaaa!" thing.


i cringe every time she does it


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

spagbol said:


> 1 hr and 43 mins and there hasn't been a single segment I haven't enjoyed so far. Good stuff.


Is that a double negative?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

EC3 ? said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah she is, fuck the fat haters. I need some meat to grab unto.
> ...


Don't be such a fragile flower. Are you a man or a mouse lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That reaction for Emma was awesome! I've been waiting 11 freakin' months for her evil version to return, and it's FINALLY happened!! :mark:

I hope they treat her well from now on


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Just in time for the Charlotte match :lol


Funnily enough, I was having sex while I wasn't on here :lol 

Was I thinking of Charlotte ? Maybe, maybe not :lmao:lmao:lmao kidding.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Any one got a gif of this awful thing Bayley just done?. It happened as i was on a piss break


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

finalnight said:


> *Has Bayley done that weird body rubbing thing before?* I don't remember ever seeing it before and I'm a bit traumatized by it.


If you're talking about rolling around on her opponent yes.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

I like Bayley but that body rubbing thing is cringe


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AryaDark said:


> *Bayley is basically a glorified Scotty 2 Hotty. *


You dare besmirch the name of Hotty!?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley turned upside down again.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley please quit doing that thing. You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I've just noticed something...Every woman in this match has been in NXT. Pretty Cool.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Really liking Emma heeling it up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > *Has Bayley done that weird body rubbing thing before?* I don't remember ever seeing it before and I'm a bit traumatized by it.
> ...


My God, she really needs to stop doing that


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Vince is a pervert. Are you new here?


:HA


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

I think Emma is a filler feud for Bayley, until Sasha turns.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm telling you Nia would be a fucking dream in the sack!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

i'd really enjoy a threesome with dana and emma.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Strategize said:


> I think Emma is a filler feud for Bayley, until Sasha turns.


Could be a good feud though. At least it will be something new and fresh..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I've just noticed something...Every woman in this match has been in NXT. Pretty Cool.


There's barely any women left on the roster who haven't been on NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Strategize said:


> I think Emma is a filler feud for Bayley, until Sasha turns.


Shit, you're probably right


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lodi Lawless said:


> I'm telling you Nia would be a fucking dream in the sack!


I'd be scared for my life.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nia is so green she can't slide over to the other side of the apron... :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Those dropkicks didn't hit :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That double drop kick that both missed


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

LOL!

They missed Nia Jax! How do you miss Nia Jax?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:ha Nia Jax is fucking awful


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Zack Ryder you lucky son of a bitch


Same thing could be said of Dolph Ziggler


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Dana going over.

The goat.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not used to Charlotte losing so much.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bitching out the Queen again. WHY???!!!!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What did Bayley do? I wasn't watching. Anyone got a gif?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte gets pinned and now taps. Damn.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Sasha makes Charlotte tap out, cool.

not quite sure what the point of this was beyond the return of Emma though? 

Sasha staying face?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lodi Lawless said:


> Nia Jax is fucking hot


Imagine her sitting on you :lenny 

An extremely dominant and sexy lady.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh fuck off


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Didn't expect Charlotte to tap to Sasha tonight... they just shiet on Bayley, but I get the storytelling.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha needs rogain with that hairline.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Double air dropkick.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

T0M said:


> Lodi Lawless said:
> 
> 
> > I'm telling you Nia would be a fucking dream in the sack!
> ...


Well it takes a real man to handle that anyway


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte gonna get laid out!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf, still no Sasha heel turn


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

No heel turn? Damnit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

not the turn I expected :lmao


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Nia is really fucking up


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Emma said "Fuck this sit, girl bye"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please tell me they rae not turning Nia face


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nia would be such a great beast if someone works with her more behind the scenes.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Emma powdered out quick!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Nia Jax is tragic to look at.

She sucks.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So did Nia just turn....heeler? IDK what happened right now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay so they're focussing on getting charlotte away from the title for a while.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Emma is so f*cking badddd... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I could see Sami going to SD next week.


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Zack Rider is one lucky man to have Emma. Have they made love yet?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

RAW so far (apart from the women's segment)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who did Charlotte piss off?

God they're just just destroying Sami Zayn's character.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen didn't deserve this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kinda convinced that Sasha's theme really is an alternate mix of The Rock's 2000 theme, because I always sing it in my head. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

LOL No heel turn for Sasha tonight :lol:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt using his three I's to dissect the talent. Amazing.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I want Angle to suplex Zayn through a coffee table.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm not used to Charlotte losing so much.


She did nothing but win for two years and is gonna end up a 16 hundred time women's champ, I'm gonna enjoy her losing while I can..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo when did they decide Zayn was socially awkward.

He wasn't this way in NXT, was he?


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Shoot I thought Nia was going top rope for a second


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off my TV Jinder


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Zayn going over Jinder tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kurt :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol Emma got out the ring real quick


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Justice for Jinder


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Sami should beat down Jinder, please, Mahal sucks.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So when is Jinder gonna get popped on a wellness violation


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So i'm guessing that means Nia face turn, Sasha to SD (who turns heel) and one of the SD women heels to Raw


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Fuck I love Sami's annoying character


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Emma said "Fuck this sit, girl bye"


That was absolutely hilarious how quickly she peaced out


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So Sami is gone.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

KingBear said:


> Zack Rider is one lucky man to have Emma. Have they made love yet?


They broke up a while ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This guy is swole as fuck. He should get a push for being so damn jacked.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Holy shit. Jinder is gross 

:bearer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Nia would be such a great beast if someone works with her more behind the scenes.


That is why she should still be in NXT its insane she is on the main roster while Asuka is in NXT.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

So besides being hot what's Emma's gimmick now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinderoid.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I hate how they always have her tap out so fast to the bank statement on Raw but stay in it a while on PPV. At least be consistent


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Happy that Jinder has been getting some more TV and pay-per-view time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "Don't you dare hinder Jinder's intake of 'roids and HGH, DAMN IT!"

But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo Bork! :brock


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kurt is great!

Performing like he never left!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Well if the Queen is not going to get back her title then I don't mind Emma taking it off of Bayley.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Jinder looks like he is about to fail a wellness test


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Jesus Jider is 6'5 and jacked out of his mind. They should give him a monster heel push


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jinder Veins, sigh...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

They probably are not going to turn Sasha heel until they build up another face.... I mean it would be Bailey vs everyone at that point. Dana has a face, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So does anybody interrupt Lesnar?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I've just noticed something...Every woman in this match has been in NXT. Pretty Cool.


Yeah that's the whole point of NXT.



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm not used to Charlotte losing so much.


She loses on RAW all the time and now on PPVs? She's not being booked like a tank anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Well if the Queen is not going to get back her title then I don't mind Emma taking it off of Bayley.


They could move her to SD and give her that title


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Genetically Superior said:


> I hate how they always have her tap out so fast to the bank statement on Raw but stay in it a while on PPV. At least be consistent


That's actually pretty common in WWE, people tap out very quickly on TV matches but stay in a long time on pay-per-view matches.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> So i'm guessing that means Nia face turn, Sasha to SD (who turns heel) and one of the SD women heels to Raw


Send Natayla to Raw. Keep Bliss on SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I can't wait for the draft next week.

:mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Kinda convinced that Sasha's theme really is an alternate mix of The Rock's 2000 theme, because I always sing it in my head. :lol


Just ruined it for me. Fucking Sasha Banks.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So besides being hot what's Emma's gimmick now?


She's a bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> So does anybody interrupt Lesnar?


Probably Reigns to start their feud that will end SS


if its Balor the board will explode lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn good show tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> They could move her to SD and give her that title


I can see that happening.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> Jesus Jider is 6'5 and jacked out of his mind. They should give him a monster heel push


Roids will do that for you


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lodi Lawless said:


> Jinder looks like he is about to fail a wellness test


LOL like they care. He actually played it smart. He made it so obvious that is juicing like a mofo, that they´ll never test him, cause they know the result already.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Went back an rewatched it looked like when the ref handed bayley the title after the match Sasha tried to grab it an Bayley told her hands off with a annoyed look on her face


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah that's the whole point of NXT.


Well yeah clearly. I was just pointing out a little fun fact. That's all.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Genetically Superior said:


> I hate how they always have her tap out so fast to the bank statement on Raw but stay in it a while on PPV. At least be consistent


Well one way to look at it is that the PPV match is for the title so it makes sense for her to endure it more while this RAW match is not as important so she taps faster to avoid taking much damage from it.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

If the Hardy's are back a match with them and Christian and Edge.... or Shannon Moore?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Trophies said:


> So does anybody interrupt Lesnar?


You mean does anybody interrupt Heyman. :grin2:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I am thinking they leave a sasha turn off the table till a much bigger event like summerslam now.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Vince hates Kurt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Kinda convinced that Sasha's theme really is an alternate mix of The Rock's 2000 theme, because I always sing it in my head.


That's pretty crazy that WWE the publisher of that video


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurts "thank god that's over" facial mannerism when Sami was done then his instant "Oh shit he's not leaving serious face" was fantastic.. His timing is still on point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Calling Brawn to interrupt Heyman.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SovereignVA said:


> Yo when did they decide Zayn was socially awkward.
> 
> He wasn't this way in NXT, was he?


No. It's their meta way of showing how they perceive him, under the guise of making him "relatable". Meanwhile he's done nothing but lose fan support since he came to the main roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So who will interrupt Lesnar? Braun?


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They broke up a while ago.


Oh I wonder why.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HERE COMES THE PAIN!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Obese Turtle said:


> She's a bitch.


Ah.... always pushing the envelope WWE....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Universal champ in the house!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BORK LASER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Welp, here comes the pain.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

FUCK YEAH! THE BEAST


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JC00 said:


> So i'm guessing that means Nia face turn, Sasha to SD (who turns heel) and one of the SD women heels to Raw


They won't throw Sasha on SD without the Bayley feud first. If anything it's Charlotte's going to SD, she's putting everyone over before she goes.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BORK :brock


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Belt looks good on Brock. 

Balor here or in the tag match?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes roman


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The new reigning, defending WWE Universal Champion!

:brock

:mark: x infinity

:Brock

That is what a heavyweight champion looks like.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

5 mins*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally the beast has arrived


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So is Brock going to actually talk tonight? Or is Paul going to give the same promo as usual? lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Beast!

:lelbrock

Seriously though I'm hoping Paul doesn't drone on for 15 minutes.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonder who interrupts him. I've read somewhere that Lesnar will wrestle on the next PPV so there has to be someone.

Maybe Balor.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"10 minutes of action?" Cole you including the time it took them to walk down the ramp to?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Balor comes out to reclaim his title!


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Jesus Christ please stop playing the Wrestlemania theme over and over


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

I think every RAW should be in a football stadium, that would be cool as hell. Going to a regular stadium just feels so small and doesn't give the same experience.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Gillberg to interrupt Laser


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I can't wait for the draft next week.
> 
> :mark:


Reigns is no where near done #1 merch seller behind cena. 

Just replying to your rep.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh wait ... is this the big thing they intimated Braun is going to be doing? Is he getting first pop at Brock?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yesterday was 5 years to the day since Brock Lesnar returned to WWE.

Crazy.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Belt looks good on Brock.
> 
> Balor here or in the tag match?


Pretty much.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Last night and tonight are two nights where I'm actually happy to see Brock.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I love that Brock is so happy.


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> "10 minutes of action?" Cole you including the time it took them to talk down the ramp to?


i was scratching my head on that one


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

A wwe champion who dosen't talk. R E A L L Y


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Smiling Brock the best Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bork got those chills


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank God for the mute button can't stand heyman anymore


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Lesnar looks so good with that belt :banderas


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock looks so happy and motivated


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Brock again looks happy to be here, even just admitted he's got goosebumps.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike Liant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Reigns is no where near done #1 merch seller behind cena.
> 
> Just replying to your rep.


:mj4

Riiiiiiight.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

So that´s appearance #1. How many left till SummerSlam? Two or three.

I still can´t believe they get paid for this schtick.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

You can just tell by looking at him that Brock likes being cheered.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Done with Heyman. Done.

That belt is still ugly as shit, too.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

BORRRK!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The fact that Brock is a grandfather is still mind boggling sometimes :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BEAST in the house!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Brock has the best contract any athlete has ever had 

Millions just to stand there and rock from side to side,


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

10 minutes of action my ass. It wasn't even 5 minutes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

A lot of men in Poland have the Bork haircut.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Who are you kidding? Brock doesn´t speak to his kids. His nanny does.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Parents.. do not recite this bedtime story to your children.. lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock looks interested again...is the rumors of him being around more true? If so...fuck yeah.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

This might rival Reigns jack and the giant bean stock story.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope someone interupts this and it's not just another boring pointless heyman and lesnar segment.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Brock looks so happy and motivated


Money is a mood changer. He stay getting huge pay days.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Oh wait ... is this the big thing they intimated Braun is going to be doing? Is he getting first pop at Brock?


Hmm. I'd be down with that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock is loving it :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I am getting tired of Heyman on the mic


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ya gotta give me some Angle/Brock interactions soon, Raw fam! :mark:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Who are you kidding? Brock doesn´t speak to his kids. His nanny does.


It seems more plausible Brock does than Sable :draper2


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I love Paul Heyman to death but I am a little burn out by his promos at this point


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

finalnight said:


> That's pretty crazy that WWE the publisher of that video


*OH SHIT, HOW IN THE HELL DID I NOT NOTICE THAT!?!?*

:fuckthis 

lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BALOR
BALOR
BALOR


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Brock breaking character laughing at the Yes chants


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Goldberg now hated.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Brock is face tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brick enjoying himself :ha


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

lol The Goldberg hate is real


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

I would die if MOJO confronted him with Grobkownski


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Phaedra said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait ... is this the big thing they intimated Braun is going to be doing? Is he getting first pop at Brock?
> ...


This is what I'm predicting...Meltzer did say they had big plans for Strowman


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Brock looks like he's having fun. lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Boy that Yes chant must've crushed Goldberg :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't come out Roman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Finn getting chants


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns comes out.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Here comes Balor.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes thank you Brock! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's gonna be Reigns.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Suddenly that belt seems to carry a lot more meaning. Still ugly as fuck though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> wwe9391 said:
> 
> 
> > Brock looks so happy and motivated
> ...


I think in part, he enjoys being a big deal front of his kids now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

fans dont want Rollins :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

LMFAO 

Brock nods his head "Your welcome."


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Storytime with Paul Heyman BAY-BAY!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Booing Seth over Finn 

:mj4


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor coming out soon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They want Balor


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Finn getting chants


Booooo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:brock at the full support for the greatest conqueror in the WWE.

I enjoyed Goldberg's return, but :hayden3 at the utter shitting on him by the crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd wants Finn to be fed to the Beast! :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hell yea! Jeff Hardy sells the shit outta' anything Brock does! Sign me up!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

heyman with that nod to undertaker


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It seems more plausible Brock does than Sable :draper2


Can't imagine being a baby and getting screetched at by Sable all day.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

2 in 23 and 2

Wonderful


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Reigns drawing those boo's


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Heyman wants Reigns.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking called it


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol going to Reigns.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stroman?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Boy that Yes chant must've crushed Goldberg :lol


I doubt Goldberg is watching. He got want he wanted, now he's not interested.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Genetically Superior said:


> Suddenly that belt seems to carry a lot more meaning. Still ugly as fuck though.


No it doesnt. Its just a bunch of part timers holding the title.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Crowd want Finn. Brilliant


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He wants to fight Reigns?

Well golly gee ... Lesnar's 5th reign is ending early.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh no...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

preview of wrestlemania 34 main event


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman vs Brock? *BORING*


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Setting up Lesnar/Reigns II. Oh shit......


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

aw sheet


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Brock is probably happy because hes around Kurt Angle again like old times


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If they have Reigns go over Lesnar this fast, there better be trash getting thrown into the ring.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

It's me. It's me. It's ICP!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WE
WANT
BALOR

HAHAHAHAHAH LOVE IT


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. I love this crowd... Shitting all over this fuckery


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fuck off man


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Lesnar's new challenger is; Roman Reigns...

crowds reply "we want Balor"


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck this crowd, fuck Heyman and fuck Balor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heyman mention new challengers

Then mention Roman Reigns

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

You hear that Vince.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah let's go ahead and get this Lesnar/Reigns shit out of the way, cool cool.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

We want Balor chants.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WE WANT BALOR! chants. :bjpenn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We want Balor ha ha nice

Fans dont want Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

We want Balor to get destroyed by Lesnar.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Can't imagine being a baby and getting screetched at by Sable all day.


Hence Brock, his voice is the more soothing and ladylike... though I'd never say it to his face...


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, they completely ignored those chants :laugh:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Balor/Lesnar would be ridiculous if it wasn't a complete squash match I'm afraid, no way should Balor even be putting up a good fight never mind beating Lesnar.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Crowd having none of that Reigns shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why the fuck would you want Balor


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I want Balor too, but it does ZERO for him to come in and get german suplex'd 15 times before eating an F5


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Battle for the Streak Rub.......................oh, and the Universal Title.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Brock vs Roman at WM31 was awesome but I don't particularly care to revisit that so soon. 

Also, lol at Paul no selling the crowd. Where the fuck is Balor?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:ha Heyman ignoring the stupid Balor chants


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Blatantly ignoring the crowd..


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Balor needs to hurry up and return and be put in a main event feud so that I can quit watching again.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Jesus Christ Brocks mood just swung from giddy to depression


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lodi Lawless said:


> It's me. It's me. It's ICP!


LMFAO!

:grin2:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fans cheering for animal cruelty :surprise:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gonna be Balor.

Or Braun.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

BRAUNNN!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

STROWMAN >>>> Balor


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

AWWWWWW YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

the charisma black hole known as Balor. Some "demon". Good wrestler though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun vs Lesnar... Oh shit!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Braun is getting the jobber treatment since Fastlane.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Braun vs Brock :mark:

Yes please!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

never been happier to hear Braun Strowman's into hit!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh fuck, it's BRAAAUUUNNN!!! :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Brown Strongman!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Brock smiling because he doesn't have to care about the crowd trying to hijack his promo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for saving us BRAUN


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor Braun is gonna be fed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BRAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dont you just love it when the trains goes off the tracks?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll take Braun over Roman right now. 

Finn getting involved in the tag match tonight then.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

For the love of fuck don't have Brock lose already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they have a legit match and its not a squash this could be good. Braun better not get squashed


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No please, NO


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

BRAUN BRAUN


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A tiny, tiny part of was hoping for Cult of Personalty to hit there :mj2 forever in our hearts Punk


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

BRAUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

SHIETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

IS 
THIS
HAPPENING?!?!?!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaassss fuck you yaaaaaaaas

:braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YES CALLED IT


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank god. Strowman >>>> Balor in terms of believable to face brock.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the guy that lost the Andre the Giant Battle Royal, right?

The guy who Reigns already beat?

And I'm supposed to believe he's a threat to Lesnar?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun:mark::mark::mark::brock


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Would have been ace to have Lesnar respond to the Balor chant with, "When I'm done with Reigns, I'll destroy him too!"


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn’t mind a Triple Threat with those monsters.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Finn Vs Lesnar Roman Vs Lesnar <<<< Braun Vs Lesnar

And I'm a Finn fan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its too bad they cant book raw this good every week


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol at Heyman. "Don't fight for free!"


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Just announce Reigns Lesnar at Mania now.. the writings not just on the wall.. it's lit up with neon, spotlights and sparklers.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Braun vs Brock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brock vs. The Samoan Sheamus


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Fight then


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck reigns I'll take this everyday of the week


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"Don't fight for free!"

:lmao Heyman, never change :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

pussy chants


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

why the fuck did they have Strowman lose to Reigns and lose the Battle Royal if they want him against Lesnar???


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Fans chanting pussy lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pussy chants lmfao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pussy chant. LOL


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The crowd starts chanting for Braun and then he becomes a b*tch fpalm


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Brock vs Braun is at least something different


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Loses Jobber Royal. Comes to threaten Brock

:kobelol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Before Reigns beat Braun at Fast Lane, this encounter would have been great.

Brock is back to being full babyface, like when he fought Rollins in 2015.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Good job it wasn't Mojo Rawley.

That would have scared Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was lame.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This crowd is so fucking savage


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pussy chants!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mojo Rawley ain´t scared of Braun. All them Raw superstars are bitches.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You can literally hear the French/British accents in the Bullshit chants..


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The crowd seems very disappointed :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Fuck off Strowman, you couldn't beat Reigns. 

We want Brock to wrestle a match on Raw pls.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Braun backing down again fpalm


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

CHARLY. :banderas


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Strowman dwarfs Brock. Dude is a fucking freak. And yet he can move and talk decently well too.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Finn and Braun more over than Roman. 

Brilliant lol


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly!
Y2J!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

What in the fuck was that shit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charly :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jericho’s gonna get taken out right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was such a bitch ass made punk ass sucka move by Braun. Wtf kind of booking is that? :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking great


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see the Reigns/Strowman feud isn't over. Might be a triple threat match with Reigns, Strowman and Lesnar for the UC.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho is a god on the mic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was it? Boring ass waste of time....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loool jericho


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

So who's gonna be face here Braun or Lesnar?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol, they turned on him quick. not sure why they didn't have Braun knock Lesnar out, is it because Braun is heel?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Epic


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Braun vs Brock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brock vs. The Samoan Sheamus


Bit of an insult to Irish Cena

Fella can cut a promo


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes! Fuck Reigns, I wanna see Lesnar vs Strowman as I've been wanting this match for a long time.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thnak fuck Balor that overrated midget diddn't come out. Strowman is far more credible to face Lesnar. Who cares about his current booking, or who he lost too. Look at him! He is a mountatin of a man, that is his cred. Brock v Bruan book it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Strowman steps up to Brock and gets "Braun!" chants
> Backs down soon after and gets "Pussy!" chants

Stay classy, my fellow smarks. 8*D


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Braun is the real deal man.

Credible, huge, agile, decent mic skills. 

He completely towered over Brock Lesnar.

Balor wouldn't look good v Lesnar.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor to come in at the end.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho is a legend. :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm going to miss Jericho


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jericho showing how to get a scathing crowd in the palm of his hands


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J making Charly wet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The mates of Jericho.:done

I'm going to miss him when he's gone.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Lesnar seems pretty into this run, kinda excited to see a committed Lesnar title reign


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They're not called Jericoholics anymore?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I would much rather see Braun take the UC off of Brock than Reigns.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho is the true face of the company.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What a waste of a segment that was, Strowman looks like a bitch now. Doesn't help that he lost a battle royal won by Mojo Rawley of all people last night.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Genetically Superior said:


> What in the fuck was that shit


Bullshit


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > Strowman steps up to Brock and gets "Braun!" chants
> > Backs down soon after and gets "Pussy!" chants
> 
> Stay classy, my fellow smarks. 8*D


The boo Paul for talking about Reigns vs Brock. Then they cheer when Paul says let's do it tonight. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Phenom. said:


> Braun is the real deal man.
> 
> Credible, huge, agile, decent mic skills.
> 
> ...


Balor vs Aj for the WWE title on SD would be better

Just let AJ get the title off Orton and set up AJ vs Balor for SS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FELLOW FRIENDS OF JERICHO, WE NEED TO CHEER ON JERIGOAT, MAAANNN :y2j


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Jericho looks haggard 24/7.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Amber B said:


> Wtf kind of booking is that? :lmao


WWE :draper2


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

I will forever cheer for Jericho over Owens. As good as Owens is, he just isn't at Jericho's level.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Jericho v Owens at Payback then

Jericho cutting a great promo "cheer me on man"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What happens Jericho?!?!?!?!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tip of KO's finger is on the list :HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The crowd starts chanting for Braun and then he becomes a b*tch fpalm


TBF they ruine him after losing with Roman


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jericho is gold. I have loved this dude since I was a young kid. God bless him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tip of owens finger made the list LMFAO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STUPID TIP!*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wens3 Charly wens3 

It took long enough.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So fucking over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

A-Will said:


> I will forever cheer for Jericho over Owens. As good as Owens is, he just isn't at Jericho's level.


Nobody is on his level.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> She did nothing but win for two years and is gonna end up a 16 hundred time women's champ, I'm gonna enjoy her losing while I can..


I bet that they want her to tie with Ric Flair's record, I'm just happy Bayley is the Champion. They can probably build Charlotte back up whenever they decide to.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho promos right now remind me a lot of The Rock.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The fact that "the list" is so over is a testament to how foolish fans are these days.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Shame that the crowd knows its opinion doesn't matter


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO ruins another list moment.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finn taking Jericho's spot in the tag match now.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

A WILD JOE APPEARS


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I will cry the day Jericho leaves.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

TIP OF KEVIN OWENS FINGER???

YOU JUST MADE THE LIST!

haha, love it

then KO and Joe beat him down cause they are the premiere heels, nice.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jericho attacked...

FINNN RETURN TONIGHT HYPED BAY BEEE


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok Balor replaces Jericho.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Y2J out?
Balor in?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Joey Samoey!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh yay this is how Balor comes back. teams with rollins and screws rollins at the end.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Balor to replace Jericho in the tag match now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jericho being written off and replaced by Balor, probably.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens be like: You wanna make fun of my fucking finger!? *punch punch*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Balor and Rollins against Joe and KO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Andddd Balor takes Jericho's spot in the tag match.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Really enjoying Jerichos promo, gotta love Y2J.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jericho is such an awesome babyface

Balor incoming


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So Jericho can't make it out there for the match and Balor returns?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Really really cba with Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm, Jericho won't be able to compete on that tag match now will he? Balor and Rollins teaming up?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Demon king replaces Jericho tonight too easy


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jericho out ? Balor in ?

We going from GOAT to WOAT.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This kind of confirms Rollins is off to SD.

Balor feuds with Joe/KO.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope they are doing a slow burn with Braun Strowman with a big payoff, crowd popped massive for a match between him and taker and now him and Lesnar.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Jericho going touring with his band


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Two fat guys towering over Jericho. Joe looks intimidating while Owens still looks like someone's dad that sits on the couch and drinks beer all day.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn they fugged Jericho up.... these are the heels we need, but not who we deserve!

Super Saiyan God Rollins will be born TONIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kevin Owens' fingertip, you just made the list! And now Jericho and DA LIST are comin' fo' you, ******!

Oh shit, nevermind. Poor Y2J. 



KingCosmos said:


> The boo Paul for talking about Reigns vs Brock. Then they cheer when Paul says let's do it tonight. lol


Fickle pickles, the whole lot of them. :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins needs a partner now.....hmm wonder if Fin is in the building....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

These "it's not a coincidence, it's profiling" commercials are so cringeworthy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Jericho’s gonna get taken out right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> This kind of confirms Rollins is off to SD.
> 
> Balor feuds with Joe/KO.


I have a feeling he might be too, but why do you think this confirms it?


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Here comes Finn to take his spot

Jericho is the most over guy on the roster by worlds


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, Balor. :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah that's the whole point of NXT.
> 
> 
> 
> She loses on RAW all the time and now on PPVs? She's not being booked like a tank anymore.


I think Nia Jax is taking the spot as the tank type. Charlotte will be fine she can be built back up to be a threat again if that is what they decide to do.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is how Jericho is leaving for the summer that beatdown was too weak


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

kevin owens sucks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Whichever top SD star goes to Raw is going to be fucked.

No top title and lackluster mid to uppercard divison.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> The fact that "the list" is so over is a testament to how foolish fans are these days.


Fans cheered for a mannequin head during Attitude.
Fans cheered for Moppy during Attitude/Ruthless.
Fans cheered for a head of cheese during the "most badass era of wrestling."
Fans cheered for a thong wearing fatass who dances.
Fans called themselves Testicles.
Fans cheered for Deez Nuts.

......these days... right.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> The fact that "the list" is so over is a testament to how foolish fans are these days.


What a shame, the damn wwe universe having fun and cutting loose with a catchphrase. How dare them.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

A-Will said:


> Owens still looks like someone's dad that sits on the couch and drinks beer all day.


Which is still intimidating, since in my experience those types are lowlives who'd shank their mom for a penny and are prone to use violence in the most trivial situations.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Tonight may be Tag Team Mania but it's entertaining as hell.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Yep pretty much guarantees Balor will replace Jericho if he's out of the match.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

The crowd will go crazy for Balor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Solf said:


> Which is still intimidating, since in my experience those types are lowlifes who'd shank their mom for a penny and are prone to use violence in the most trivial situations.


Which is basically what Owens does.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Whichever top SD star goes to Raw is going to be fucked.
> 
> No top title and lackluster mid to uppercard divison.


Which is why im praying AJ doesn't go to RAW (even though its gonna happen  )


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I have a feeling he might be too, but why do you think this confirms it?


 Random filler match that doesn't sound like it will lead to anything.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope Cole can pronounce King not like Kane anymore so I don't get confused. :lol


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

Lesnar vs Strauman would be the best match ever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet most of the matches tonight are tag matches to give everyone a break becasue last night was WM


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth Rollins' Kingslayer shirt. :mark


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth-Kurt interaction :mark:


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Solf said:


> Which is still intimidating, since in my experience those types are lowlives who'd shank their mom for a penny and are prone to use violence in the most trivial situations.


Yeah, looks can be deceiving


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which is basically what Owens does.


My point exactly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS/ANGLE.

:mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

BALOR REPLACES JERICHO


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This whole thing was planned like a year ago and was supposed to be a three way between Jericho, Owens and Balor for a while, but Balor got injured, and they flipped it into an incredible story line with a great finished. 

Now Balor's back, and Jericho is leaving; but WWe keeps the writing good when it comes to Rollins and Owens. Really can't always hate on writers and booking. 

Joe's debut was done great, and Joe looking like a monster still.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

ohh, Kurt getting a "surprise partner" for Seth Rollins...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth & Kurt!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Whats the bet Kurt is Seths partner? :lol


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

And to take Jericho's spot... IS KURT ANGLE


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD's big moment tomorrow night will probably be Nakamura coming out to confront AJ.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM Punk gonna return :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurt seamlessly slipping from comedic GM to serious business GM and selling it too.. God damn Kurt.. It's like he never left..

It also shows how TNA wasted his best attributes..


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Great show. But HOLY fuck is there too many tag matches.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

OH CRAP IT'S GONNA BE BALOR ISN'T IT???


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> ROLLINS/ANGLE.
> 
> :mark:


It will be Balor.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins/Balor vs Joe/Owens is going to be lit as fugg.

I hope they don't turn Balor tonight... I changed my mind about it, I don't want to see my boi Rollins catch dem hands tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, they have killed Cesaro, barely a pop in the Raw after Mania


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seth & Kurt!!


I'd actually take that over Balor :lol.. Too bad that won't happen though.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Any chance Cesaro and Sheamus break up tonight.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Is it me or has Rollins' hairline receded quite a bit since last year ? Eeek, can't picture him having short hair.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh gee. I wonder who Seth's partner is going to be?

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmbalormmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Cesaro & Sheamus v Big Cass & Enzo

winner is #1 contender for the RAW Tag titles

pretty sure this means that Anderson & Gallows are going to SmackDown, possibly reforming the Club with AJ?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

A-Will said:


> Owens still looks like someone's dad that sits on the couch and drinks beer all day.


To be fair when he's not on the road he is those things :draper2


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If they want real surprises and good matches, bring in that Japanese guy everyone loves tonight, and move Balor to Smackdown.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I guess this is a loser leaves town match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> It will be Balor.


I agree. I just thought it was cool to see the 2 of them on the screen at the same time. :lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

I really appreciate Shemus and Cesaro due to their special entrance. Most Tag teams don't have special entrances like they used to. My favorite was Bike Taker and Kane.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Whats the bet Kurt is Seths partner? :lol


 Kurt > Balor any fucking day :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That errant kick to Jericho's face...damn!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE is actually building stars.....


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cesaro needs to lose the orthopedic tape already.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

So Balor feuds with KO over the U.S> title while Seth feuds with Joe? That be cool.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

They're gonna swerve us and make Seth's partner Mark Henry


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Enzo has got to be the biggest goof on the roster. They have to put him in a tag team, he definitely needs someone to carry him


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Feel like fans gave up on Cesaro, and no longer feeling the Shameus partnership. They barely get reactions.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm so sick of this matchup *


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, a "SHEAMUS! CESARO!" chant. Guess there's a first time for everything. :mase


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Good lord that bruise on Sheamus' shoulder.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DeeGuy said:


> CM Punk gonna return


Just let it go already man.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Honestly, this Raw has been incredibly predictable.

My least favorite post-'Mania Raw in some time.

Obviously still better than 99% of Raws, but too predictable for my tastes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf is sheamus doing...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> If they want real surprises and good matches, bring in that Japanese guy everyone loves tonight, and move Balor to Smackdown.


That would be a major shocker.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> If they want real surprises and good matches, bring in that Japanese guy everyone loves tonight, and move Balor to Smackdown.


 Nah, the big moment tomorrow night will be Nakamura showing up to confront AJ. Hopefully smarks are still around and pop for Nakamura's debut.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheamus is drunk...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I love that Balor will be Seths partner and not face Brock. What a car wreck that would of been.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

calling it:

Anderson & Gallows to SmackDown

New Day split up

Enzo & Cass take on Hardys at Payback


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Strategize said:


> Great show. But HOLY fuck is there too many tag matches.


Well, there was a Teddy Long cameo, so makes sense.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Finn Bálor is gonna return and be Seth's partner only to turn on Seth and Raw ends with the New Evolution. 


Please wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enzo's offense is basically Cass just throwing him around so he doesn't botch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeez Fella falling over himself trying to get on the ropes. 

Is this the end of Cesaro and Fella as a tag team or do they turn heel?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Sometimes, you can tell that wrestlers are just trying to get shit in nowadays. That little jog Sheamus did before Cass slammed him smh it's more evident with Gallows tho


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Sheamus :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If They lose Cesaro eats the pin.

If they win Sheamus wil get the pin.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> If they want real surprises and good matches, bring in that Japanese guy everyone loves tonight, and move Balor to Smackdown.


Within three months of him joining the main roster people will be complaining about him..


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Time for Enzo & Cass to go to Smackdown


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm all for a Balor return, but having him return to tag alongside the guy that put him on the shelf? 

:jim :jim :jim


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Teddy Long is real GM tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> I love that Balor will be Seths partner and not face Brock. What a car wreck that would of been.


It would make more sense for Balor to face Owens for the US title at SS.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> Cesaro needs to lose the orthopedic tape already.


Kinesiology tape.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

starsfan24 said:


> Good lord that bruise on Sheamus' shoulder.


His whole left side!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Finn Bálor is gonna return and be Seth's partner only to turn on Seth and Raw ends with the New Evolution.
> 
> 
> Please wens3


Or he joins up with Gallows and Anderson to form Balor Club.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Hmmm....


I know Balor is most likely..

But they can easily put Roman in there with Seth later, since he hasn't done much. Doubt it... But wouldn't shock me


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor returning to tag with Rollins in a filler match in the main event is such a dud way to close the show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

A day in Universal Studios with Enzo & Cass? I rather suffer an entire day with gout in both feet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Teddy Long is real GM tonight.


I was happy that Vince had him stick around a day to get a little cameo on Raw.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Balor to replace Jericho but turn heel during the match. Joe, Owens and Balor will beat down Seth to close the show with maybe Trips clapping.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE in the middle.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849085296515981312


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

Am I the only one to notice 95 percent of the matches tonight are tag matches? LOL


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm all for a Balor return, but having him return to tag alongside the guy that put him on the shelf?
> 
> :jim :jim :jim


Set up for a heel turn and we get a Rollins/Balor feud.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

finalnight said:


> Kinesiology tape.


That too.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> CM Punk gonna return :mark:


:nowords


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

TommyRich said:


> Enzo has got to be the biggest goof on the roster. They have to put him in a tag team, he definitely needs someone to carry him


Literally CARRY since half the match class is throwing him outside, on other opponents, and swinging him around. It's comical.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They so should play Punk or Balors theme and have Reigns come out


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *BAWSE in the middle.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849085296515981312


Well duh, Triple H's quads paid for the entire wing.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a good RAW.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm all for a Balor return, but having him return to tag alongside the guy that put him on the shelf?
> 
> :jim :jim :jim


I am sincerely wishing they don't forget that one. Balor has needed a heel turn since NXT so we'll see. it's either that or seth heads off to sd, balor becomes the target of the phat boyz and gets his club back up and running with AJ back on the raw brand.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

It's been a while since Raw has flown by like this.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> Balor to replace Jericho but turn heel during the match. Joe, Owens and Balor will beat down Seth to close the show with maybe Trips clapping.


I could see that happening. Sets up a new stable on RAW, but call them something else besides Evolution.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Kinesiology tape.


it needs to go, he looks like a crash test dummy and if he's stuck wearing that bullshit in wwe 2k18 i will undertaker him from my roster and never use him, except maybe as a jobber with Bo Dallas


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Imagine everyone expecting Balor ready to cheer the fuck out... to get Reigns instead, but hopefully that won't happen :laugh:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is this goofball crowd chanting?


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Balor to replace Jericho but turn heel during the match. Joe, Owens and Balor will beat down Seth to close the show with maybe Trips clapping.



That would rule. :becky2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> I am sincerely wishing they don't forget that one. Balor has needed a heel turn since NXT so we'll see. it's either that or seth heads off to sd, balor becomes the target of the phat boyz and gets his club back up and running with AJ back on the raw brand.


The Club vs. The Authority could be a good storyline.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Sheamus just delighted he's getting a reaction to be honest


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> A day in Universal Studios with Enzo & Cass? I rather suffer an entire day with gout in both feet.


Yeah really.. if you're there with Enzo you can't go on half the rides due to height restrictions....



What? To obvious a joke??


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I would laugh so goddamn hard if it turned out to be Reigns.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm all for a Balor return, but having him return to tag alongside the guy that put him on the shelf?


Rock and Sock did far worse to each other for months. :draper2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

HerNotThem said:


> It's been a while since Raw has flown by like this.


Can be like this every week with good content. Proves that 3 hours is not the problem but the booking.


----------



## jaden85 (Aug 29, 2014)

Since The Revival is on RAW, DIY should debut on SDL.

Then AOP, Sanity, TM61 battle it out in NXT.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Cass saving Enzo AGAIN


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn this Raw is so good, it is like watching SD Flow :lol


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Lyanna said:


> Imagine everyone expecting Balor ready to cheer the fuck out... to get Reigns instead, but hopefully that won't happen :laugh:


That would be epic. Non stop boos all match. PLEASE LET THEM DO IT


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

If Balor turns on Seth it will mean only one thing..

[hide]Dean goes to Raw next week and Shield reunion incoming. wens2[/hide]


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It would be the ultimate troll if fans are expecting Balor to come out and Reign's music hits.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please tell me i didn't hear blacklaces come do the conga tune for a cesaro and shemaus chant


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice ending...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So glad Enzo & Cass lost.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

ohh, Sheamus & Cesaro win to become #1 contenders, I actually didn't see that happening, nice!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, Cesaro and Sheamus won!!!

I thought it was going the other way.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

YEAAAAAA!!!

Cesaro and Sheamus!!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Expected Enzo and Cass to win this match.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Cant be #1 contenders if you are getting drafted to SD next week right?


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

GET IN!!!! Sheamus&Cesaro/Hardyz will be lit! :mark


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

So now E&C can go to SD and dethrone the Usos.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sheamus's eye looks so painful! Owwww!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Cesaro orange!?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

THughes87 said:


> it needs to go, he looks like a crash test dummy and if he's stuck wearing that bullshit in wwe 2k18 i will undertaker him from my roster and never use him, except maybe as a jobber with Bo Dallas




Haha he does! At least get a solid color all black or all gold but crash test dummy is so true


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

starsfan24 said:


> I would laugh so goddamn hard if it turned out to be Reigns.


Would be a great fake out to set the crowd up!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> Balor returning to tag with Rollins in a filler match in the main event is such a dud way to close the show.


Pretty sure Taker will close the show no?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

It's been so long since a RAW has flown by like this. I don't want it to end!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What's going on? I don't get it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Sheamus got that nasty eyebrow cut opened up again. 

Still though, it's cool as hell to hear him and Cesaro get so much crowd support, even if it's only for tonight. :sk


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> So now E&C can go to SD and dethrone the Usos.


That might be the plan.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Once again the raw after Mania is better than Mania itself.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I could see it being Balor and then Balor turns on Rollins.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why is Cesaro orange!?


He's trying to match Sheamus' hair


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rainmaka! said:


> Finn Bálor is gonna return and be Seth's partner only to turn on Seth and Raw ends with the New Evolution.
> 
> 
> Please wens3


That's soooo good, but soooo sad for me for obvious reasons.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I have no idea what was going on with the crowd and Cesaro and Sheamus there, but it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Balor or Shinsuke to partner Rollins


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so excited to be going to Mania next year! NOLA was the best time ever!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I could see it being Balor and then Balor turns on Rollins.


Yeah. They do need another heel, even if the rosters are changing a bit..


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Expected Enzo and Cass to win this match.


Nah they're headed to Smackdown


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

It would be sick if Seths partner was Nakamura.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Skelletor is so Money Supermarket


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

They had good chemistry with Matt and Jeff. Very excited


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

What if its Nakamura who debuts tonight with Balor returning next week but on SDL.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Man. I'm really behind Cesaro and Shemaus now. I would love to see these two have another title Reign.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> So now E&C can go to SD and dethrone the Usos.


Edge can't bump or his arms will fall off and Christian's brain is Concussion City!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, if they are committed to a Roman "character change", having him partner Rollins instead of Balor would be absolutely perfect booking :lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Sheamus was jubilated to gets chants lol. 

I'm happy for him though - he deserves it.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> I have no idea what was going on with the crowd and Cesaro and Sheamus there, but it was pretty entertaining.


Dun dun dun da da...shaemus cesaro.

Pretty catchy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Am I the only one to notice 95 percent of the matches tonight are tag matches? LOL














DX-Superkick said:


> Rock and Sock did far worse to each other for months. :draper2


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Could Hulk be returning he has a new show about a comeback.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Set up for a heel turn and we get a Rollins/Balor feud.


I wouldn't bet that with as much merchandise and potential sales that WWE will receive with Balor.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> I am so excited to be going to Mania next year! NOLA was the best time ever!


Would of preferred a city like Philly to get WM 34 instead of the RR. Even LA, imagine WM at the LA Col.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank goodness the right team won.*


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I could see it being Balor and then Balor turns on Rollins.


I would be totally on board with that, however I can't help but think that turning Balor heel coming from an injury and being over af while having Reigns there, getting booed out of arenas in some kind of backwards thinking is beyond me.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> A day in Universal Studios with Enzo & Cass? I rather suffer an entire day with gout in both feet.


Take a cattle prod to keep that dyslexic poodle in line.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

chrispepper said:


> I'm sorry, if they are committed to a Roman "character change", having him partner Rollins instead of Balor would be absolutely perfect booking :lol


If they had him turn on Seth at the end of the match, then yeah.

If not, it'd do nothing but hurt Seth.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Wow, that chair shot is fuckin brutal by the rock. A wonder mick is as healthy as he is with shots like that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> It would be sick if Seths partner was Nakamura.


With a roster "shakeup" next week, it's not outside the realm of possibility. 

No reason Balor couldn't go to Smackdown, or Nak could debut tonight and go to Smackdown next week.

I like Balor just fine, but the roof would be absolutely blown off the arena if it was Nak.

It'll be Balor tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh right, Sami vs Jinder is next


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> One Winged Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Balor returning to tag with Rollins in a filler match in the main event is such a dud way to close the show.
> ...


I don't expect to see Taker again until his HOF induction...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> It would be sick if Seths partner was Nakamura.


well yeah but apparently they're banking on everyone knowing shin is coming but if he doesn't come tonight they'll know he's coming tomorrow night and they'll be able to turn the smackdown after mania into a big deal too. they want eyes on sd tomorrow night. 

But wherever anyone shows up in the next two nights is probably not where they'll stay, they're just trying to make both shows as exciting and talk worthy as possible. it's all getting shaken up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This match should of been the first match of the night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jinder Veins


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Sami Zayn needs to beat Jinder Mahal surely, Jinder is a jobber, Zayn is great.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully Zayn disposes of Jinder quick.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i've got to believe rusev is going to sd ... and i'm frankly excited for that. I want to see what that fresh start can do for him. he deserves it. he needs it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jinder "The Body" Mahal!


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Mojo Rawley won the ATGMBR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh come the fuck on with this shit.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jinder's gynecomastia is out of control!! Get on some PCT!!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Ohh, Jinder Mahal. Time to mute and do something else. Anything.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let's get this over quickly...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Jinder and Seth end up on the same show.

I want a mini feud based of their NXT history.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Woaaaaaa Woaaaaa Woaaaa.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd is going nuts for Sami's music.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Oh right, Sami vs Jinder is next


Didn't think I'd need these tonight


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> Haha he does! At least get a solid color all black or all gold but crash test dummy is so true


reminds me of the crash test dummy from the old N64 games wwe had, can't remember if it was WWE Attitude or War Zone,


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What a pop for SAMI!

:lol that guy in the crowd going nuts.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Watch Jinder win.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll be shocked if Zayn doesn't wind up on SD.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mojo.. fucking Mojo.. well for those wondering if the Andre battle royal could mean any less.. you have your answer.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> Sami Zayn needs to beat Jinder Mahal surely, Jinder is a jobber, Zayn is great.


I expect Sami to win the match.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

oh piss off having Jinder beating up Sami >.>


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll have what that guy is having lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Walking wellness violation


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to the Championship game I go.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder having a roid rage session.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"If Sami Zayn had any friends, THEY wouldn't be allowed to interfere in matches"

Corey's been killing me all night :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can we get a wellness policy chant?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Never hinder the Jinder


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "Next week, Mr. McMahon said there would be a superstar shake-up! Whatever that means!"

Shut the fuck up, Maggle. :tripsscust


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> I'll be shocked if Zayn doesn't wind up on SD.


Could be what is best for him. More wins and a possible run with the IC title.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please, do not let Sami lose.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Captain Edd said:


> Never hinder the Jinder


With proper booking Jinder Mahal could be a solid mid card act.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Can we get a wellness policy chant?


Any reactions a good reaction...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cole just spoiled it, it's gonna be trades.. Vince probably motherfucking Cole in his ear right now


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thankfully that was over fast.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be kind of angry if Jinder beats Sami, but I'll also laugh because it will prove Vince's muscle induced erections are still a thing...nevermind


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like how Jinder tried to kick out at 4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Tell Neville's cousins to knock it off with the inaudible UK chants :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully that was quick.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jinder kicked out after the 3. The cunt.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Jinder with that kick out after the 3 count.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uptown King said:


> Could be what is best for him. More wins and a possible run with the IC title.


Why not?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Jinder having a roid rage session.


Hate to break it to you but that's a myth, do your research and don't believe everything the media tells you.


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

Balor will be Rollins partner for sure.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sami is meh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW. What a wonderful waste of time that was. Yikes.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jinder beat in 2 moves :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Please, do not let Sami lose.


He just won.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Where is Rusev + Lana? 

SD bound probably.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I've always been annoyed by the singing football chants the UK fans do, but they're actually pretty fun tonight.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> Could be what is best for him. More wins and a possible run with the IC title.


It would be good for him, and now that you mention that, I'm sure he stays put and SD gets elite talent Jinder Mahal instead. Fuck you, Vince!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no stupid Balor is returning fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What the hell was the point of that Sami/Jinder match?

Like, seriously?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Could it be CM Punk?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm hoping it will be Nakamura, the roof will fly off the building if it is.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

YES! Sami wins, thank you!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

The Phenom. said:


> Where is Rusev + Lana?
> 
> SD bound probably.


Isn't he injured?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that was Tyson Kidd's outline that has been filled in black on that graphic?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. did I miss anything of consequence? Beside Kurt Angle foolishly not running the hell away from WWE as fast as he could after the induction?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> I am so excited to be going to Mania next year! NOLA was the best time ever!


I might be going maybe I will see you there. :grin2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It's gotta be Finn, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> What the hell was the point of that Sami/Jinder match?
> 
> Like, seriously?


To prevent Sami from being a potential partner for Rollins, I guess.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cowboy!! said:


> I'm pretty sure that was Tyson Kidd's outline that has been filled in black on that graphic?


Yeah it really looked like it


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That kick out after Sami won


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The Phenom. said:


> Where is Rusev + Lana?
> 
> SD bound probably.


Isn't he injuried??


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> Sami is meh


If by meh how you mean disgusting, overrated and boring then yes!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lyanna said:


> Isn't he injured?


Oh, really?

Thanks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Cowboy!! said:


> I'm pretty sure that was Tyson Kidd's outline that has been filled in black on that graphic?


Glad somebody else noticed too. :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> YES! Sami wins, thank you!


*Surely you didn't doubt that outcome...*


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> That kick out after Sami won


Jinder going into bidniss for himself!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> Where is Rusev + Lana?
> 
> SD bound probably.


Pretty sure Rusev is injured.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THughes87 said:


> reminds me of the crash test dummy from the old N64 games wwe had, can't remember if it was WWE Attitude or War Zone,


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they always use Tyson Kidd's silhouette as a placeholder image.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Dang The Rock did not hold back at all!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That 205 match looks really good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

If they want to make Shinsuke they should debut him tonight, this crowd would make him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Yeah it really looked like it



I hope they'll make him come out in a wheel chair so we can have a cripples vs fatties tag-team match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol... Goldberg on RAW talk.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW Talk? wasn't the first one they did a massive failure?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Goldberg randomly on Raw Talk lol


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Renee. :banderas


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Kidd would actually make sense too because of Samoa Joe...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

51% - Balor
49% - Shinsuke
10% - Perfect "10"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:hayden3 at Owens' name plate literally having to be changed during his entrance to reflect that he's the new U.S. Champ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I seriously hope it's Roman just for the reaction


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So it's not a draft it's more like a trade deadline type thing...


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> That 205 match looks really good.


I was just thinking that too. I've never watched 205 Live but I might have to this week.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Even the smarks don't care about Joe anymore.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That pubic hair beard needs to go


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah. If it was Kidd's silhouette, its because he has a generic "dude" look.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The gold power ranger is back :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

IT'S TIME :mark:


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Joe is so done :lmao


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Still golden Jesus :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I bet Joe must not be very happy right now, his Axxes signing got cut and he didn't have any appereance at Mania


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah Seth ain't getting traded next week. Look at him and Joe going at it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Building the tension between Rollins and Joe already.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

IT'S FINN FUCKING BALOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YES YES YES!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

FINNY :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HE'S HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Incoming Balor!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Finn Bálor BITCHES!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THERE IT IS! :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Balor Club!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Balor :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Booooooring


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Decent pop for Balor, was expecting much bigger


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins should not be having a match tonight.

And since he is, he certainly should be limping.

nope!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Huge pop for balor


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BALOR!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Skinny Reigns is back


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Balor seems upset.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Yawn Balor.

I'm turning this off now.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

I hope Finn turns tonight


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AW SHIT HE'S BACK


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

No!!!!!! Boring Balor.....why????


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*sigh*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck did the dude get smaller :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Much prefer leather jacker Finn over the painted up version.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Balor turns, this RAW is 11/10.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wonder if he turns...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Was expecting a better reaction for Balor...


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice to see Finn back!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

the moment we have ALL been waiting for, now to see if he plays nice with Seth or turns on Rollins for injuring him?!?! 

this RAW has been epic!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Boring Finn. Better swerve us


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Just me Seth barley got no reaction. And Balor gets a monster pop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor looks heelish. He doesn't look happy at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dingaling all up in the camera.
'Preciate it.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

They need to play to the fact that Balor has Spiderman like qualities. It would make him more tolerable because he bores me right now.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeessssssss!!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Really good reactions for both guys


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Balor's back!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AryaDark said:


> *Surely you didn't doubt that outcome...*


Well.. to be fair..there was the whole smiling at Roman being booed thing.

I would not have ruled out a Hornswoggle return with finger poke of doom to keep his job after that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Not that this has ever worked.. but.. 

*crosses fingers* please turn heel, please turn heel, please turn heel


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Why is Balor so boring? He's like Seth Rollins. Great worker, no personality.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

cutting to commercial :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really a commercial now?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm calling it now Balor will turn heel on Rollins


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

I was hoping for a Balor/Lesnar faceoff. This confirms a feud with Samoa Joe though...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No paint, no pop from me......

What's his none Demon gimmick? Male model?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> the moment we have ALL been waiting for, now to see if he plays nice with Seth or turns on Rollins for injuring him?!?!
> 
> this RAW has been epic!


BESt raw for a long time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A fucking commercial break with 7 minutes before the top of the hour..

Fast tracked fuckery incoming.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Was expecting a better reaction for Balor...


Balor sucks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Alex Wright is back, huh?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck, I wish I liked Balor's matches half as much as I like his entrance. He comes out like the biggest star in the world.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh hell yes, my two favorite wrestlers on Raw teaming up.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Heel turn? He looks pissed. Would be awesome.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This little maggot fpalm

I have had bigger turds than this gimp


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> If Balor turns, this RAW is 11/10.


It'll be too sweet/10.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Balor looks heelish. He doesn't look happy at all.


Possible heel turn.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

OMFG I AM MARKING OUT! The 150lb irish vanilla midget is here!! Yes Yes Yes


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

He's back..... :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

A whole lot of talent in this match. Impressive.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Balor looks highly unimpressed. i'm just hoping he's telegraphing turning on Rollins.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Again with the fucking food ads, now I have to go get something to eat AGAIN :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

He has the Triple H like beard and looks pissed, I think he'll turn heel.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So does Finn Balor suddenly have amnesia and forgets it's was Rollins that injured him, and mocked him the next night on RAW as he was stripped of the title and took his exit?

Am I thinking too logically again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. So since Balor looked completely heelish coming out, any chance he turns on Rollins since Rollins injured him, which leads to the Balor Club formation of Balor, Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fat Joe , quick - injured finn again and send him back to the injury bench.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

No, he's really back.
:cry

How can someone so small have so much suck in them? Normally hyped up littles like him can at least tear it up in the ring, but Balor does absolutely nothing special/better than men of a similar size. At best he belongs in the mid-card of the CW division, not in the main event scene.

And, fucker won't even work his gimmick; leaves that shit at home. If you're the "Demon King" work that gimmick, dude. Can you imagine if, when Undertaker was making a name for himself, if he decided to leave his Undertaker gear at home until a PPV, choosing instead to come out in his underwear and a tiny coat? It wouldn't have worked.

Oh well. Enjoy, Balor fans.

/rant


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Balor is awesome, another guy you geeks starting to turn on. If your a face in this company you are booed, seriously is there any face over on these boards besides Y2J?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Roman "marks" in full defense it seems.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

He has to be turning heel tonight


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Balor looks highly unimpressed. i'm just hoping he's telegraphing turning on Rollins.


I see the heel turn coming. Either he forms with Joe and KO, Gallows and Anderson, or rocks solo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Demon King Ganondorf Finn Balor is indeed back. :mark: :dance



The Phenom. said:


> Where is Rusev + Lana?
> 
> SD bound probably.


RU-RU injured his shoulder and underwent surgery a while ago, so he'll be gone for a little longer. 

Wouldn't be surprised if he and Lana head to SD for a new change of pace, though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Finn looks heelish out there. Anderson knee pads dis say #BC. Is tonight the night Valor Club forms?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This main event has HHHs cum all over it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Srewjob incoming? When we get back from commercial, they'll only have about 10 minutes left on the show.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Balor gonna tag with the man who put him on the shelf for 8 months and caused him to strip his title? Makes sense


Please turn heel on Rollins and join HHH's new stable


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

If Balor does turn on Seth, which would MAKE sense, after this raw. I'd be the happiest I've been with WWE in quite some time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Captain Edd said:


> Again with the fucking food ads, now I have to go get something to eat AGAIN :mj2


get it Louisiana fast


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Big return of one the brands main stars. Quick, lets go to commercial! :fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> What's his none Demon gimmick? *Male model?*


If I remember correctly, he did have some kind of sponsorship with Armani Exchange back when he was in Japan.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't see a heel turn. Too much opportunity to make money with the kid friendly Demon.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Much better fit for him would be in CW division. Lmao at anyone taking this little twerp seriously against Lesnar


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BrotherNero said:


> Roman "marks" in full defense it seems.


I hope Reigns squashes that little dweeb


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Something is going down in this match because there is barely any time left.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> This little maggot fpalm
> 
> I have had bigger turds than this gimp


he's 5'11...you've had 6 foot turds? see a doctor


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Balor owns Owens if you count nxt. But Joe owns Balor if you count Nxt. So it should be an interesting match


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

So Seth injures him makes him miss Mania and now he partners with him? No logic


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

A-Will said:


> They need to play to the fact that Balor has Spiderman like qualities. It would make him more tolerable because he bores me right now.


One thing I think Finn really needs, is to have a serious Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde type thing with his Demon gimmick.

His style needs to change become more aggressive, he needs to be more violent, and totally act different.

Hell I would go as far as to make regular Finn a babyface, and Finn's Demon counterpart almost heel really, and Finn can't control it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

So Seth hurts Balor, and then he comes and helps Seth? :aries2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I will legit be shocked if Balor doesn't turn heel here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Finn looks heelish out there. Anderson knee pads dis say #BC. Is tonight the night Valor Club forms?


Balor is ooooooozing heel tonight... he's feelin' it...


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

KO, Joe, & Balor Club would be a hell of a faction


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Was expecting a better reaction for Balor...


These fans have already seen 13 hours of WWE wrestling this weekend, not even counting the HOF ceremony, I'd cut them some slack.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea Balor is 100% turning. Why tag with the person that put you on the shelf?


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

HE IS SO FUCKING SMALL


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Another stupid decision was wasting Finns returns at a fucking house show in Buffalo, seriously what was the point of that


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Balor is awesome, another guy you geeks starting to turn on. If your a face in this company you are booed, seriously is there any face over on these boards besides Y2J?


Sami Zayn




Though i'll probably change once he starts winning gold so idk lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Something is going down in this match because there is barely any time left.


Finn heel turn.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


Still so nasty <3


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Finn Balor u sexy fucker I missed you ?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL whats Balors size? dude looks like amidget


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So, does anyone on this forum think Balor might turn heel tonight?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here comes the weekly 'omg RAW is going overtime' comments


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KingCosmos said:


> So Seth injures him makes him miss Mania and now he partners with him? No logic


I can sense the heel flowing through him.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

rollins heavily lacks something as a face..

I don't hate him but he has done nothing to make me want to root for him either.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Seth just needs to either do nothing on the wrist at all or wear wrist-tape because his guards always come off.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ok. So since Balor looked completely heelish coming out, any chance he turns on Rollins since Rollins injured him, which leads to the Balor Club formation of Balor, Anderson and Gallows.


Your heart's in the right place but there are less fucks given about Luke and Carl than.........I don't watch WWE.......Golden Truth?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Sami Zayn


Hardly, even he gets called a geek or vanilla midget on these boards.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Balor heel turn = 10/10 RAW in my opinion.

Every segment and match has been enjoyable.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth & Joe could be a good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There could be a combination of one on one's with these 4 and it would be a pretty great match.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

in comes Balor!!!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't get the hate for Balor at all... the guy works hard as hell in the ring and is an amazing athlete.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> Am I thinking too logically again?


Yes..

Remember..

WWE..


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> So Seth injures him makes him miss Mania and now he partners with him? No logic


A heel turn is possibly coming so it will proably make sense. Him tag teaming with Seth to betray him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THughes87 said:


> he's 5'11...you've had 6 foot turds? see a doctor


 Owens is 5'10 and he looks 2 inches taller than Balor....


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Going over 3 hours


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn no more Reigns tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Honestly, dude looks smaller than before...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What's the Balor Club? Is it really a club if the only person in it is Balor?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> There could be a combination of one on one's with these 4 and it would be a pretty great match.


It's ridiculous how much history there is between these four.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

I was hoping it was Kurt Angle's Men's Warehouse looking ass putting himself in


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Finn is entertaining in the ring don't know people can say he's bland


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Cole brings up Owens saying he was first universal champion but no Rollins hurting him gets no mention.. selective amnesia.. hmmm.. convenient lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Your heart's in the right place but there are less fucks given about Luke and Carl than.........I don't watch WWE.......Golden Truth?


Balor could help make them interesting again.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't really normally care about weight. Main eventers should be the stars. Their charisma and in-ring work should be factors not necessarily their weight. 

HOWEVER, Balor could use an extra 10-15 pounds.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> It'll be too sweet/10.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Your heart's in the right place but there are less fucks given about Luke and Carl than.........I don't watch WWE.......Golden Truth?


Anderson and Gallows are relevant as long as they have someone to lead them. That's why AJ going to SD really hurt them.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I don't get the hate for Balor at all... the guy works hard as hell in the ring and is an amazing athlete.


I don't know the words "Work" and "Rate come to mind.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> What's the Balor Club? Is it really a club if the only person in it is Balor?


 Casuals. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sick.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Owens is 5'10 and he looks 2 inches taller than Balor....


i think i've figured out the issue here


you need glasses


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Something is going down in this match because there is barely any time left.


10 mins for the over run


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'M FINE!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> I hope Reigns squashes that little dweeb


I'm lukewarm on Balor, but your posts consistently show the cognitive capacity of a below average 5 year old.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Balor is awesome, another guy you geeks starting to turn on. If your a face in this company you are booed, seriously is there any face over on these boards besides Y2J?


People aren't turning on him, he sucks, he's always sucked.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> So Seth injures him makes him miss Mania and now he partners with him? No logic


2 indy guys teaming up on Raw after Mania, so logic doesnt matter. They will pop and cheer anyway despite how little sense it makes


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I don't get the hate for Balor at all... the guy works hard as hell in the ring and is an amazing athlete.


Pretty convinced smarks hate any face that is good looking cause they are jealous fat basement dwelling mouth breathers.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Finn is one of the nicest coolest guys in rl (I have met him) so of course you all shit on him and call him names..

Meanwhile you cheer cm punk who is a huge asshole that doesn't even like you or any of his fans lol...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Lewdog1976 said:


> I don't get the hate for Balor at all... the guy works hard as hell in the ring and is an amazing athlete.


I remember going back to the RAW thread were people were a lot more people happy to see him especially when Balor beat Roman Reigns.

Then he won the Universal Title from Rollins, got injured and that was it for him lol



The reports that he was in for a big push and he was going to be a top face did him no favors.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Almost sounded angry when he shouted "I'M FINE".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder how much money is the Kinesio tape company paying to Cesaro to keep using that thing. Balor had a worst injury and doesn't have anything, yet he keep using that tape and he has been back for over a year


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Honestly, dude looks smaller than before...


I like the guy but i gotta admit he looks like a homeless Olympic swim diver..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> I was hoping it was Kurt Angle's *Men's Warehouse looking ass* putting himself in


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd seems pretty dead in this main event minus the random one liners the fans give


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> Finn is one of the nicest coolest guys in rl (I have met him) so of course you all shit on him and call him names..
> 
> Meanwhile you cheer cm punk who is a huge asshole that doesn't even like you or any of his fans lol...



I'm sure Roman is one of the coolest guys in real life as well but it doesn't stop people shitting on him does it?


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Pretty convinced smarks hate any face that is good looking cause they are jealous fat basement dwelling mouth breathers.


pretty much this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd's loving this match.

:mark:


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I remember going back to the RAW thread were people were a lot more people happy to see him especially when Balor beat Roman Reigns.
> 
> Then he won the Universal Title from Rollins, got injured and that was it for him lol
> 
> ...


Someone has to get a push... the same people that complain about new guys getting push complain that WWE is stale for guys like Cena getting a push all the time. Just seems to me that some people just like being miserable and complaining.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> Finn is one of the nicest coolest guys in rl (I have met him) so of course you all shit on him and call him names..
> 
> Meanwhile you cheer cm punk who is a huge asshole that doesn't even like you or any of his fans lol...


But CM Punk was 10x as entertaining as Finn. Who cares what they're like in real life, anyway?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can we not sing Green Light. Crowd....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Crowd seems pretty dead in this main event minus the random one liners the fans give


Sometimes the crowds do actually watch the matches without needing to chant things.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> 2 indy guys teaming up on Raw after Mania, so logic doesnt matter. They will pop and cheer anyway despite how little sense it makes


A heel turn might happen so it will make sense for Balor teaming with Rollins only to betray him.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Phenom. said:


> I don't really normally care about weight. Main eventers should be the stars. Their charisma and in-ring work should be factors not necessarily their weight.
> 
> HOWEVER, Balor could use an extra 10-15 pounds.


I have no doubt that he'll swell up after being on those special Stamford supplements for six months or so.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

crowd chanting joes name to the tune of wm theme LOL


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stop the wave. Please.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

crowd doing the wave during this match :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> But CM Punk was 10x as entertaining as Finn. Who cares what they're like in real life, anyway?


 Only 10 x lol? He was infinitely better in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Can we not sing Green Light. Crowd....


They are in Pitbull's home state of FL, with Miami not being far from Orlando so it makes sense.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh God...not the wave.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Pretty convinced smarks hate any face that is good looking cause they are jealous fat basement dwelling mouth breathers.


Yeah, that's what it is.

Do you always generalize large groups of people so easily? Dangerous game.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

frankthetank91 said:


> Pretty convinced smarks hate any face that is good looking cause they are jealous fat basement dwelling mouth breathers.


Are you implying Balor is good looking?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good little match. Love that there is no spammed shitty signature moves like usual..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Owens needed a mic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People turn on guys because they're bandwagon fans. They only cheer dudes in the first place because it's cool to start with, but then they get popular with a wider audience and those nerds can't be elitist queers anymore. They can't go against the grain by liking somebody, so they feel compelled to boo instead and start cheering some other wrestler with indy cred.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Finn's gonna turn heel because the crowd's doing The Wave.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at all these NXT chosen ones main eventing Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This dude is so bland in the ring, no idea how anyone can consider him great in the ring..


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The wave :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> crowd doing the wave during this match :ha


Best crowd of the year so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That Ko move though :banderas


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Casuals.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk



Hi-larious.

I know about the bullet club and all that fun. I'm talking about WWE.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So you guys really want this frail child to take the strap from Lesnar?


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

god I want to see a Balor v Owens feud, would be epic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice match!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

It's a sleeper hold, assholes.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

You can tell Balor skipped leg day. He's got girl legs lol well he probably skipped a whole bunch of workouts since he looks smaller.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making your champion look strong


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

:cole "BALOR IS THE.....KNOCKS OFF OWENS"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Balor needs to use the sunday bloody sunday as his finisher.

His current finisher is too weak looking


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Balor vs Owens and Rollins vs Joe. No way any of them are getting traded next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good ass tag match


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I see Seth continues to sell his injury by running, jumping and flying off the ropes and using his legs as weapons.

:hmmm


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> This dude is so bland in the ring, no idea how anyone can consider him great in the ring..


Punch
Punch
Kick
Dropkick

Thats literally it, I don't get it either


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? No swerves.. No fuckery.. No story.. Just.. A match?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> Look at all these NXT chosen ones main eventing Raw.


You mean 3 ROH guys and a New Japan Gaijin....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No heel turn.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Finn gets the pin!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

No heel turn? lol....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a pointless main event.

Rollins is definitely going to SD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No turn. They must be shaking the rosters up pretty good next week.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

No heel turn for Balor but I'm okay with it.

awesome episode of RAW.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lame nothing from Balor.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I didn't get to see the segment, but in kayfabe, what exactly did Kurt Angle say he was going to do with Steph returned and started ripping off his balls? *in kayfabe*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A heel turn is coming...but not tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No heel turn????? Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that finish was flat.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God thesea bunch of NXT geeks main eventing Raw. Balor is nothing without his face paint. You know it I know it. The Work Rate man! IT is running wild :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Come on SD Live..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All those expecting a Balor heel turn.... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Really good episode. Lots of surprises and returns to keep it fresh.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Raises hands with the guy who injuried him..

:deanfpalm

Still.. a very solid Raw


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, they're gonna drag it out some.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well if he didn't turn that's one of the worst 'face' performances i've ever seen


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, that was.... uneventful. 

Oh well, I'll catch up with y'all in August


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> That was a pointless main event.
> 
> *Rollins is definitely going to SD.*




Would not mind that move at all, means he could be WC and beat Orton for the title.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol I guess we're watching something differently cause that was a damn good match to me.

I mean Jericho is one of my all time favourites but the guy is pretty boring in the ring these days, not his fault it's age but people still praise him on here but say Finn is boring in the ring?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

It's been a long time since the Raw Discussion thread got over 2k posts.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A heel turn is the answer to everything apparently :lol

Fucking hell, and WWE are supposed to be the ones with no creativity...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Therapy said:


> The fuck? No swerves.. No fuckery.. No story.. Just.. A match?


Was surprised as well.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Fantastic RAW despite no heel turn.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Am I the only one who finds Balor just kinda blah? Like I don't hate the guy and he's got a cool look and a great entrance but in the ring and on the mic he's just kinda okay.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They're not gonna turn Balor heel. They obviously want to push him hard as a face.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> That was a pointless main event.
> 
> Rollins is definitely going to SD.


He's about to start his feud with Joe. So I doubt he's moving brands right now.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

So probably Seth is going to SD, even though they teased some tension with Joe. I'd love to see him booked properly, especially coming after a big WM win


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

How they going to then Finn her, what faces will they have? The only faces they have now are heels.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldberg making his way to the ring to.... no reaction from the crowd. :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah I think Rollins may be heading to SD. His storyline with Triple H is done so he could be moving on. He could still stay on RAW and feud with Joe but since he already beat Triple H I could see them dropping that angle. He may challenge for the title on SD.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ol' Billy Goldberg is coming out now.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I like how they addressed the tension between Balor & Rollins.

They're professionals. It's easy to believe that they're professionals in real life. Rollins didn't intentionally injure Balor but it was cool how they addressed and put it behind them.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thus on the post raw


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> But CM Punk was 10x as entertaining as Finn. *Who cares what they're like in real life, anyway?*


Um I do.. As does almost everyone on here when it comes to stuff like backstage politics which are brought up almost every god damn day....


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Am I the only one who finds Balor just kinda blah? Like I don't hate the guy and he's got a cool look and a great entrance but in the ring and on the mic he's just kinda okay.


Everything he does in the ring looks great, I just don't particularly enjoy his style. I actually like him more as a mat wrestler than his more athletic based stuff, but he focuses on the latter.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Boo Goldberg during Lesnars segment, cheer him when he comes out. Fickle smarks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns opening segment 

- Hardy Boyz returning to Raw

- Vince McMahon/Teddy Long/Kurt Angle segment + Angle becoming the new Raw GM

- The Revival's debut + their post-match attack on the New Day

- Kurt Angle/Enzo & Cass backstage segment

- Emma's return as her evil character

- Kurt Angle/Sami Zayn/Jinder Mahal backstage segment

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Braun Strowman segment

- Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Samoa Joe backstage segment + ambush

- Cesaro and Sheamus winning Raw Tag Team contendership for the titles

- Finn Balor's return

- Kevin Owens/Samoa Joe vs Seth Rollins/Finn Balor


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

No heel turn and no Taker appreciation night either


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AngryConsumer said:


> All those expecting a Balor heel turn.... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Still might happen.:toomanykobes


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Goldberg putting these dumb geeks in their place


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Uh oh, Goldberg's shooting on motherfuckers now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was a flat way to end the Raw after WM.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yea, Goldberg!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Do y'all feel bad about booing Bill now?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Now you cheer for him and chant his name...

Idiots.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldberg :clap


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hes going to retire


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A shit ton of respect for Goldberg here. Never was a fan of his, but damn he sure does have one helluva heart.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Goldberg is da man


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Classy ass motherfucker.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this? A man gets to actually speak from his heart and turns a crowd back to his favor?

Who would have freaking guessed that..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah, Goldberg is a cool guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish Goldberg was my dad.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Such a great speech by Goldberg, so much respect for that man. Look at his son all emotional, so awesome!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Man, Goldberg makes me wish he was my dad.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I like non scripted Goldberg


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Goldberg trying to educate the disrespectful shits in the audience about booing during a segment that is meant to be his moment to address them for real. Not as a wrestler but as Bill. You may not be a fan of his but it's likely he's done. No need to boo him during this kind of segment.

Thank you, Bill Goldberg. Thank you for the awesome moments.
DA MAN :goldberg2
:bow:bow:bow:bow

But if you've got one more spear. 1 more jackhammer in you, I'll be there to :mark: like hell for it.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hmm Goldberg's kid looks a little like the Macho Man... could it...

Just kidding!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's making all those motherfuckers feel like shit :lmao
Holy hell :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn straight, Goldberg.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldberg isn't ruling out a return :mark:


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

All the respect for him, he completely turn the crowd in his favor


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Goldberg is a cool cat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Goldberg cut one hell of a promo


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*sigh*

Fuck the dab.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show some respect you geeks.

Cream yourselves over geeks like Balor but can't acknowledge a legend..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Goldberg's kid is a TJ Perkins fan. I don't know about him now.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

There will never be another Goldberg. Look and intensity unmatched.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

great shoot promo from Goldberg


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

That should have been on RAW, best part of the show


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Open mouth, insert foot, those who turned on Goldberg.

Never seen Cena or Reigns do what Goldberg just did by getting the fans back after getting turned on.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anwar Thinks getting a fist bump from Goldberg there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Saiyanjin2 said:


> I like non scripted Goldberg


I'd be willing to bet you could change a lot of names in there and the show, the fans, and the roster would take on a whole new life!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Shame this wasn't on RAW, it really deserved a spot there instead of fricking Jinder vs Zayn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This should have closed the show, it was worthy of a close for Raw after WM.

Far better than Balor's hand getting raised.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Go boo him now ya dweebs. That promo only showed how delusional the so called "smarks" are. Thank you, Bill, a big part of my childhood.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I was never a big fan of him, but he won me over, along with the crowd with this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Love how the people here bitch and moan about his run, then turn at the flip of a switch :lol

Have some self respect xD


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You never know, there could be a day we would see Goldberg 2.0 in the ring!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

He's leaving it open for a return, awesome!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Bayley has a mic....


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Props to Goldberg


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why couldn't that beautiful sh*t close the show ? That was wonderful :clap


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Wow The Undertaker and Goldberg gone in 2 nights, that's a pretty significant part of my childhood not just for me but a lot of you as well. Great family guy speaking from the heart, all the best Goldberg.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a great promo :clap


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Love how the people here bitch and moan about his run, then turn at the flip of a switch :lol
> 
> Have some self respect xD


 I don't agree with his booking, but he earned my respect last night.

No one deserves to get booed in their retirement promo and after that match last night, it's disrespectful.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Love how the people here bitch and moan about his run, then turn at the flip of a switch :lol
> 
> Have some self respect xD


It's absolutely pathetic, I don't respect these fans ones bit. I stick to my beliefs whether popular or not and I don't give a damn. Some of these fans should be embarrassed! Booing him for what?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why couldn't that beautiful sh*t close the show ?


Because Jinder Veins needed to have a match, of course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Feel bad for him. I'm not a fan, but I don't get why everyone started booing him. Why? Because he became Champion for a month? Big fucking deal. These titles mean NOTHING these days, anyway. Seriously, get over it.

Small sidenote: But that promo confirms that literally EVERYBODY is better unscripted, rather than scripted.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't agree with his booking, but he earned my respect last night.
> 
> No one deserves to get booed in their retirement promo and after that match last night, it's disrespectful.


His match last night was horrible.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> I don't agree with his booking, but he earned my respect last night.
> 
> No one deserves to get booed in their retirement promo and after that match last night, it's disrespectful.


So NOW we're holding the crowd that chanted "Shut the fuck up" at Roman to a higher standard? :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So from the looks of this thread...apparently Goldberg, after having people turn on him, got them back on his side by cutting a great promo from the heart...after last night where out of nowhere, he and Brock had a great match that was booked pretty much percfectly.


And some people have the gall to call him a no talent flash in the pan? Fuck off with that shit. Hate on him all you want, but Bill has always been a pro with a lot of overlooked ability.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Bayley is a total fail on the mic...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

85 Yards from the entrance to the ring at Mania?

:HA

Good grief!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why couldn't that beautiful sh*t close the show ? That was wonderful :clap


"YOU GOT TO PAY THE 9.99 DAMNIT" :vince


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Steve Black Man said:


> Love how the people here bitch and moan about his run, then turn at the flip of a switch :lol
> 
> Have some self respect xD


I am a dyed-in-the-wool Oldberg hater. That will never change.

Did think his booking this last run was pretty solid business, though.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm a tad tired by the "I'm just a fan like all of you" Bayley gimmick, she's better than that


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Feel bad for him. I'm not a fan, but I don't get why everyone started booing him. Why? Because he became Champion for a month? Big fucking deal. These titles mean NOTHING these days, anyway. Seriously, get over it.
> 
> Small sidenote: But that promo confirms that literally EVERYBODY is better unscripted, rather than scripted.


Of course! You know more about yourself and how you feel much better than any writer!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> God Bayley is a total fail on the mic...


What's wrong? She's not even cutting a promo, she's just being genuine, and talking to Renee like normal.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Heath V said:


> It's absolutely pathetic, I don't respect these fans ones bit. I stick to my beliefs whether popular or not and I don't give a damn. Some of these fans should be embarrassed! Booing him for what?!


I never got why some fans turned on him either.

Owens is nice, but it wasn't that serious.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> His match last night was horrible.


All of his matches are horrible.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

This Goldberg segment could've replaced the Sami Zayn v. Jinder Mahal match... :TayL Goldberg went off-script and managed to turn the crowd into his favor... That was awesome! :sasha3

And, Bayley is speaking... Guess that's my cue to leave. :bye


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> His match last night was horrible.


BULLSHIT it was !!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Matt trying not to talk in his "Broken" dialect is hilarious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> What's wrong? She's not even cutting a promo, she's just be genuine, and talking to Renee like normal.


She is so meandering when she talks. She hardly seems normal and always seems to be acting out a gimmick when talking.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Strategize said:


> What's wrong? She's not even cutting a promo, she's just be genuine, and talking to Renee like normal.


It's "kewl" to hate on Bayley now.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

they need to have raw talk every week


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

85 yards to the ring and Randal made it in less than 15 minutes! He was trucking!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> It's "kewl" to hate on Bayley now.


Nah, always found her bad, even back during the first RAW Talk where she cut a "promo".


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> She is so meandering when she talks. She hardly seems normal and always seems to be acting out a gimmick when talking.


That's literally how she speaks in real life lol. Her gimmick isn't even a gimmick, it's just her.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Boooooooooooooooo but congrats to them being back.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

one more thing...never say never


i hope he NEVER comes back


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Fixed" Matt Hardy, half Matt, Half Broken Matt


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Guess it's clear now - no "Broken" Matt. At least not yet.

Such a shame.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> That's literally how she speaks in real life lol.


So? She is incredibly awkward.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Feel bad for him. I'm not a fan, but I don't get why everyone started booing him. Why? Because he became Champion for a month? Big fucking deal. These titles mean NOTHING these days, anyway. Seriously, get over it.
> 
> Small sidenote: But that promo confirms that literally EVERYBODY is better unscripted, rather than scripted.


What I don't get is why boo him then cheer Brock. They act like Brock wouldn't be squashing Kevin Owens. They're both the same except Goldberg has probably cut better promos in his short run than Brock has in his whole career.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So? She is incredibly awkward.


Literally don't see anything about that interview that's different from most genuine interviews with most people.

I guess I'm awkward aswell then. Because that just felt like a regular ass conversation.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The Phenomenal Beast said:


> Guess it's clear now - no "Broken" Matt. At least not yet.
> 
> Such a shame.


Fuck that owl


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Bayley, Banks they're all rubbish. Flair is ok but boring. Only difference these days is that WWE actually gives the Divas proper entrances, that's it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Goldberg shut up the assholes interrupting his speech.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm glad Goldberg came out and called out the fans.

I can't believe a bunch of geeks & pansies boo'd him on his moment.

There's a growing fine line lately between smarks and geeks. I'm not ashamed to call myself a smark, I think I'm fairly informed about the wrestling industry. But Geeks have taken everything to a new level - hijacking shows, booing legends, supporting charisma vacuums. They've lost sight on what this show really is. Sad.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Sitting here watching Raw smoking a cigarette and Drinking a Guinness. This crowd is fucking awesome


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just finished watching Goldberg's speech. Wow, what an amazing speech!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Just saw Goldberg's speech. Damm good stuff but fans now are so two faced. They boo one minute and cheer the next for the same damm person. 

Also thought Bayley was very good on RAW talk. Much better than her first appearance. It must be nice to be interviewed by a couple of people who aren't trying to put you on the spot and make you look bad. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> What's wrong? She's not even cutting a promo, she's just being genuine, and talking to Renee like normal.


It's a regular interview so what the hell do these people want? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

finalnight said:


> I like how Goldberg shut up the assholes interrupting his speech.


Yep, like a boss. Instead of some other guys who "take it like champs" by doing nothing, thus deluding themselves into believing that they have them "in the palm of their hands".


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Brock is like a little boy. I've haven't seen him that happy to have the belt since 2003. :lol

- Vic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

peowulf said:


> Yep, like a boss. Instead of some other guys who "take it like champs" by doing nothing, thus deluding themselves into believing that they have them "in the palm of their hands".


Yeah, I notice that him, HHH, Stephanie, Vince, Orton, and a couple of others just don't put up with that and call it out.

Orton is particularly funny as during commercials and entrances he will actually walk towards certain sections of fans to say shit to them. I have seen him do it several times live.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> It's "kewl" to hate on Bayley now.


Was only a matter of time. GTFO haters. :eyeroll


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Holy shit what a badass Raw. Raw after Mania always delivers but this one felt even better than usual.

Kurt as new GM, that beautiful nuclear Roman heat, return of Finn Balor, great Neville/Ali match, official in-ring return of Evil Emma, Revival debut and victory over New Day :mark: :mark: , Vince's return to TV, great Heyman promo, Braun/Brock staredown, Hardyz title defense, nice Goldberg unscripted promo off the air

The fucking fans though. They're fun but they're also terribly inconsistent. BOO GOLDBERG! HE SUCKS! YAY GOLDBERG! WE'LL MISS YOU!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Show some respect you geeks.
> 
> Cream yourselves over geeks like Balor but can't acknowledge a legend..


I'm not particularly anti-Goldberg, but can you explain what makes him a legend? It seems like you're getting caught up in WWE's branding, in that they call anyone that used to wrestle years ago a "legend".

He debuted with a great look and maybe the biggest push of anyone ever. He's never shown an affection for wrestling, his list of great matches is very small, never really showed an ability to cut a great promo (until his latest return). He had a couple of years in WCW on top, and then did part time in WWE in 2003 before part time was really a thing, before going out exactly one year later. His combined wrestling time in 4 PPV matches in the last 6 months is under 10 minutes.

Great look, great presentation, a couple of high impact moves that he hits well. Doesn't make him a legendary wrestler.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm not particularly anti-Goldberg, but can you explain what makes him a legend? It seems like you're getting caught up in WWE's branding, in that they call anyone that used to wrestle years ago a "legend".
> 
> He debuted with a great look and maybe the biggest push of anyone ever. He's never shown an affection for wrestling, his list of great matches is very small, never really showed an ability to cut a great promo (until his latest return). He had a couple of years in WCW on top, and then did part time in WWE in 2003 before part time was really a thing, before going out exactly one year later. His combined wrestling time in 4 PPV matches in the last 6 months is under 10 minutes.
> 
> Great look, great presentation, a couple of high impact moves that he hits well. Doesn't make him a legendary wrestler.


 He's a legend in my books because his name actually means something years after his retirement. You have to have done something of significance to be remembered this long after retirement. Even if it was all booking, the intensity and physical charisma was there to make the booking work.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This was a great Raw. One thing I want to touch on particular.

It was so crazy seeing Vince though. I can't even remember the last time I saw him in WWE so it was nice to see him pop up. Kinda took me back to the AE era.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm not particularly anti-Goldberg, but can you explain what makes him a legend? It seems like you're getting caught up in WWE's branding, in that they call anyone that used to wrestle years ago a "legend".
> 
> He debuted with a great look and maybe the biggest push of anyone ever. He's never shown an affection for wrestling, his list of great matches is very small, never really showed an ability to cut a great promo (until his latest return). He had a couple of years in WCW on top, and then did part time in WWE in 2003 before part time was really a thing, before going out exactly one year later. His combined wrestling time in 4 PPV matches in the last 6 months is under 10 minutes.
> 
> Great look, great presentation, a couple of high impact moves that he hits well. Doesn't make him a legendary wrestler.


Legend: an extremely famous or notorious person, especially in a particular field.

I mean by definition he's a legend.. not a GOAT.. but yes a legend..

If it helps, another definition of legend is "a traditional story sometimes popularly regarded as historical but unauthenticated" you can always view Goldberg as a legend through that lens :draper2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> He's a legend in my books because his name actually means something years after his retirement. You have to have done something of significance to be remembered this long after retirement. Even if it was all booking, the intensity and physical charisma was there to make the booking work.





DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Legend: an extremely famous or notorious person, especially in a particular field.
> 
> I mean by definition he's a legend.. not a GOAT.. but yes a legend..
> 
> If it helps, another definition of legend is "a traditional story sometimes popularly regarded as historical but unauthenticated" you can always view Goldberg as a legend through that lens :draper2


Fair points  Yeah, to me, a legend in terms of wrestling means you're one of the all-time greats. Like I said, I'm not anti-Goldberg by any means, I quite like the guy, and the whole "Oldberg" thing is bullshit because he does have that intensity, physical charisma and badass aura.

I just feel WWE, and by extension, some fans throw around "legend" too loosely. Goldberg is a star and someone I really enjoy/enjoyed watching. Just don't view him as one of the true greats.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fair points  Yeah, to me, a legend in terms of wrestling means you're one of the all-time greats. Like I said, I'm not anti-Goldberg by any means, I quite like the guy, and the whole "Oldberg" thing is bullshit because he does have that intensity, physical charisma and badass aura.
> 
> I just feel WWE, and by extension, some fans throw around "legend" too loosely. Goldberg is a star and someone I really enjoy/enjoyed watching. Just don't view him as one of the true greats.


I get your mindset, but I mean it's one of those weird things where one (legend/GOAT) doesn't always mean the other.. I mean I think Goldbergs the perfect example of legend not GOAT and, at least imo, Raven is someone who's on the GOAT list, chill your boots I can already hear the complaining I'm not saying top ten or anything like that, but not really a legend as most don't know who the fuck he is or what great work he's done.. the same can be said about Japanese guys like Misawa and Kobashi, both GOATS but in America only smarks know who they are.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This was a great Raw. One thing I want to touch on particular.
> 
> It was so crazy seeing Vince though. I can't even remember the last time I saw him in WWE so it was nice to see him pop up. Kinda took me back to the AE era.


You forget not too long ago where he tried to put roman over a couple of times.

He gave up quickly when he saw it wasnt working


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

"It's the Legion of Dumb."

Corey Graves is so fucking good... His delivery, his slight heelish personality but not taking it too far into cartoon town. The difference between Graves and JBL is the difference between Brock Lesnar and Elsworth.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Pretty lackluster

Only nice surprise was The Revival, and maybe Emma

Angle and Balor were predictable


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah it was a pretty good RAW. Nice trolling of the fans with Teddy Long :lol Kurt has not lost his humour! Balor Club reunion confirmed now I guess and so we'll just have to wait and see when it happens. No authority (Y) Goldberg is gone  Revival have arrived which is pretty sweet. Oh and Roman with that heat :lmao He is turning heel, isn't he? And who will be Brock's next opponent? It won't be Braun..


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Great RAW. The crowd was on fire all night. Opening segment was strong with boos towards Roman Reigns and I just want him to be a heel now. That nuclear heat was so massive other heels wish they can draw that heat. The booking for the whole night made sense too. The Hardyz defeat Gallows and Anderson convincingly to lead into having new contenders later in the show. The New Day got to face a debuting Revival. I loved that Enzo and Cass backstage segment with Kurt Angle. Made me laugh with how they used their catchphrases in a "real" conversation. 

The Neville/Ali match was decent. Emma is back and that six-man tag match was okay. I thought Charlotte's peacock robe was very nice. Heyman and Lesnar are calling out Roman Reigns to be the next contender and that sucks because there should be another guy who deserves his rematch clause. Yeah Finn Balor. I'm glad he's back but hope he gets a rematch but him going against Lesnar feels like a David vs Goliath match. The main event featured all guys who came from NXT. Times have changed. Enjoyed the show but I don't want to watch too much. 

Goldberg's speech post-RAW was very touching and once he told the fans that his speech was not scripted and from the heart, the Goldberg chants and cheers came back. Wow. The fans can be so mean. It's clear he came back for this mini-run so his son can see him wrestle. Understandable. Poor Batista came back at a horrible time back then.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got round to watching, pretty much the perfect episode I thought.

Angle, Balor, The Revival & Emma, gotta be happy about that, I'm not a Balor fan but his return did add to the episode.

The opening segment with Reigns was perfection, Hardyz, Cesaro & Sheamus becoming number one contenders while Enzo & Cass got booed. Strowman & Lesnar stare down.

Only bits I skipped past were the Cruiserweight match and Zayn vs Roid Mahal.

Thoroughly enjoyable episode; however the next few weeks will be crucial, no point jumping the gun.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Brock Lesnar will seem like the biggest babyface in history when he faces Reigns :mark


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Having Braun back down like a punk was freaking stupid. Stop doing that WWE.

And yeah, Brock is going to be the most over babyface on the entire roster once he faces Roman.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty nice RAW. The first ten minutes were fantastic. After Vince came out then they still hated on Roman. Then he said "ok if you think so" and went on to Angle fans were cheering him.

This is the part I dont get. Everyone is blaming Vince for Roman but they cheer this man. And it is not McMahon the onscreen character standing there, this is the stupid Vince who thought ending Takers career with a loss against Roman.

Anyways, two things:

WWE doesnt care.
Fans will always be psyched to see this guy on a show.

But overall the show was well paced, they actually tried to control the crowd a little bit with the segments. all will be back to "normal" once we reach May anyways


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Only just getting round to watching the full Raw - I went after the opening segment due to some circumstances but I'm watching now and I'm quite excited for the show even more after the opening segment.

But my god what an opening segment. I honestly believe it's just one of the best opening segments the company has had in a damn long time. Reigns controlling the segment by angering the crowd every time he put the mic to his mouth, the small words he said were brilliant too. It honestly wouldn't surprise me if that was the plan for the segment, literally all he was going to do was come out there and say that because they KNEW the reaction. I wouldn't hold my breath on a confirmed heel turn though as the WWE always do shit to please the smarks on this particular episode. Opening segment was damn 15 minutes long and 5 words were said. Perfect.

Club/Hardys opening is a good choice. Considering how damn over Hardys were yesterday, you want to keep the crowd hot after that opening segment. Them DELETE chants :mark: :mark: Hardy Boyz so fucking over. Really look forward to seeing how the tag division pans out now because with Hardys, New Day and Enzo & Cass, despite all being faces, all are the most over tag teams the company have had in YEARS - heel turn for New Day perhaps?

Neville up next, happy with that. He's killing it. :lmao :lmao at this Mustafa Ali coming out. Like seriously? Way to kill a crowd. It's actually a decent match but the crowd being Raw after Mania crowd is a bit of a shame. A beach ball is more over than the cruiserweights :lol

VINCE MCMAHON!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Fucking SUPERSTAR SHAKE-UP next week!? Colour me impressed. I feel it's definitely needed to, too many of the same match ups are happening and lack of freshness. I just hope they make the right decision and AJ Styles moves to Raw. Stephanie getting absolutely buried by the crowd :lol :lol - WWE being an ABSOLUTE tease with the General Manager announcement with Teddy Long coming out :lmao :lmao BRING OUT ANGLE GODDAMMIT!!!

ANGLE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: so fucking over it's unreal. What a man. It was the most obvious announcement ever and I am still marking like a fucking kid again, oh it's true, it's DAMN true!! :mark: :mark:

New Day out, absolutely :lol at the Road Warriors armour with Ice Cream cones :lmao :lmao OH MY GOD THE FUCKING REVIVAL :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Fucking hell, what a ride the Raw after Mania is :lol - Great debut for The Revival too, going over a team like New Day in your first match is a big statement. :

Angle and E&C segment :lol - Angle is the best 'goofy' wrestler ever so this segment is already gold :lol :lol

Womens time - I'm only caring here for a Sasha heel turn but my god EMMA is finally here and the ass is all kinds of glorious. Urgh, boring match, no heel turn. Just absolute shit. 

Lesnar next :mark: :mark: - I really hope we get some indication of who the next big feud is going to be with. I can't see them sending Reigns back out there.. I am really holding my hope out for Strowman considering he hasn't arrived yet. Urgh these nerds cheering for 'FINN' :lol :lol - get Braun out there!

YESSS BRAUUUUUUUUUN!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Damn my boy Braun getting "BRAUN" chants :mark: :mark: - but my god, I really wish they'd give up with this "On my time" gimmick they have for him. Just give the damn crowd what they want and have the guys brawl ffs.

Jericho being booked out of the match only means one thing doesn't it? Looks like we're getting a Finn Balor return afterall!

Sheamus & Cesaro so fucking over :lol :lol - please have them win and become number one contenders. Hardys vs. Sheamus & Cesaro is BEST FOR BUSINESS.Yesssss, Sheamus and Cesaro won :mark: :mark:

Really don't care for Zayn/Mahal.

Time for the main event.... and it's BALOR. I must admit, very glad they have him down as BALOR CLUB as opposed to the shitty demon gimmick he was playing with. Now he has my attention. 

Decent Raw to be fair.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's my thoughts being live at the show:

- Beachball chants were fucking annoying and ruined the main event for me a bit. Trying to watch Seth & Finn, and people are doing the wave and chanting for a ball. Shut the fuck up people.

- Speaking of that, SO glad Finn is back :mark: He had the biggest positive crowd reaction of the night easy (runners up were Kurt Angle and the Hardys). It was funny cos during his entrance, Seth was just standing in the ring staring at him all serious, but when Finn got in the ring, Seth suddenly started clapping and broke into a smile :lol

- Thought the bit with the Taker chants at the start went on too long. Sorry, but it was irritating me.

- I laughed so hard when Vince was going on about how we cheered when Stephanie went through the table :lol And the YES chant when he said she was out of action, haha.

- Bummed that Jericho didn't make it out in front of the live crowd, but Finn was an awesome substitute.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Universal Title stuff was garbage. Heyman bringing up Roman was just terrible, can they be any more ridiculous about it all? They just make it so obvious that everything is about Roman, very few people are calling for Roman v Brock II.The company that decided not to do Undertaker v Sting or Undertaker v Cena is acting like Brock v Roman is a match that HAS to happen. Pathetic.

And on top of that Braun comes out to challenge Brock. Why? The guy who threw everything he could at Roman but ultimately loses to him everytime, the guy who Taker took out, the guy who became a background prop to eat finishers in the build for Roman v Taker and then ran off like a wuss to go be a jobber in the jobber battle royal because Taker and Reigns were too scary is now going after Brock, and we should give a shit why? Why should anyone think Braun stands even 0.01% chance against Brock when he's been absolutely ruined to make Roman look good?

Everything else was decent. Angle's return was great though, but how long before everyone turns on him and bitches about another part timer burying all the Indy guys?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cole's subtle hate for Saxton is my lowkey new fav thing about Raw. Like, Graves is always being mean to him about how sad his life is. But Cole is more like "Please stop talking, i can't take this you're terrible"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Best Raw ever.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

RAW is KURT FREAKING ANGLE. Fingers crossed that they will let him be himself more than they let Foley. You can do so many funny and entertaining angles and programmes with the GOAT. He is already feel more dominant than Foley, so thats great because of the eventual Steph return.

Hardyz were amazing. The Revival pop and 'yeahhhhs' were awesome lol. Balor chants were also great to show that he is over with the smarkest of the smarks. 

Only thing I didn't like was beachballmania. Neville was legit pissed about that beach ball lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Smackdown has its work cut out tonight


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

"Thats not how you spell 'soft'."

God bless Kurt Angle.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Reigns running around the locker room woof woof woof woof"

:heyman6

:lmao :lmao at the way Heyman said that.


----------



## Ben Simmons (Apr 4, 2017)

Great ... The 5 feet 150 lbs skinny midget in a little diaper -Finn Balor is back. This injury prone cruiser-weight indie jobber winning the heavyweight title 3 weeks after his debut was a joke and made the title a joke. A midget in face paint is still a midget, not a demon. Spot monkey midgets doesn't intimidate anybody. Finn Balor is 36 years old. He is not the future. He already wasted best part of his career in the bush leagues. This filth and his cringe worthy Irish accent should be moved to 205 Live as WWE now has CW Division. Use him to put over and elevate younger midgets in that division . WWE had made it clear that CW division is for every wrestler on the roster less than 205 lbs. Balor is barely 185 lbs. Putting this trash back on the heavyweight title scene doesn't make any sense when he is lighter than most of the midgets in the 205 live division. I can't believe the smarky NXT morons in Orlando want to see this little abomination in a ring with freaking Brock Lesnar - a legit beast and a former UFC Champion !!!. You know what, on a second thought, I agree with you smarks on this one. I want to see Brock suplex this midget 50 times and break this little troll into pieces so that this skinny little scum will be OFF TV another 9 months or even retire for good. If a legit bonafide cruiser-weight from the bush leagues who looks as vanilla as him with no charisma, personality and mic skills can fight for the world title, the other vanilla midgets in 205 live should be given the same privilege as well. Both Aries and Neville are heavier than him. Aries is a great promo, has personality and he is stuck in the CW division while this uncharismatic trash is in the main event scene ?? If this ugly little underwear model who does kicks, foot stomp's people to finish matches (and executes no power moves at all), wins the heavyweight championship again, then for the first time in pro wrestling history ever, WWE will put themselves into a disgraceful situation where the cruiser-weight champion is heavier than the company's 'heavyweight' champion. Yeah, that will bring huge mainstream credibility back to the HEAVYWEIGHT Title . This is the pathetic state of WWE in 2017 !!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fucking marked.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

Did anyone else spot this sign?! Made me die. Maybe it's been posted already but I haven't really looked!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Fucking marked.


I did enjoy it when Lesnar laid the title down and basically said "Come on then"

It was a good face off and I'd very interested in seeing how they'd book a match tbh. As long as Brock doesn't have to stiff him again :side:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> I did enjoy it when Lesnar laid the title down and basically said "Come on then"
> 
> It was a good face off and I'd very interested in seeing how they'd book a match tbh. As long as Brock doesn't have to stiff him again :side:


I think Strowman would give as good as it gets if Lesnar stiffed him again - Lesnar is the ultimate professional though so I wouldn't expect anything less than a HOSS.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I think Strowman would give as good as it gets if Lesnar stiffed him again - Lesnar is the ultimate professional though so I wouldn't expect anything less than a HOSS.


I think Lesnar likes you to bring it if it fits the story of the match tbh so yeah, he'll be fine with it if it's beneficial to the match. No doubt Braun can bring it if needed too.

I'd hope for a big fight if they were to wrestle and the booking should be interesting in that one.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

It was a predictable RAW in the sense of returns and surprises, but that didn't make it any less great.

I'm particulary excited and seeing the Revival well, _revive_ old school tag-team wrestling on the main shows. Those guys vs Cesaro/Sheamus could be a thing of beauty with a hot crowd.

Angle was freakin' hilarious. I just hope they don't over-expose him and he only shows up when needed with maybe 1 backstage promo a show.

The opening with Reigns was awesome, I'm pretty sure he called an audible and just said the Yard line and ended it. Smart move.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

1. That Roman segment. Fuck yes, that gave me life.
2. Kurt Angle is goofy and I love him.
3. The Revival are awesome.
4. I want to see Lesnar vs Strowman way more than Lesnar vs Reigns.
5. Goldberg didn't even get an on-air segment to say goodbye, fucking loser.
6. I am largely dispassionate about Finn Balor coming back. Maybe it was just because they did it in a largely random tag team main event rather than during a story segment that might actually go somewhere.
7. As someone who doesn't watch 205 Live I was strangely impressed with Mustafa Ali. This is a weird point to mention but I feel the need to.
8. I hope they don't fuck up the draft next week.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> People moaning about the crowd fpalm
> 
> A lot of this crowd are people who have saved up money for ages and travelled from all over the world for mania week. If they are enjoying themselves singing stupid songs and playing with a beech ball then good for them. I have no doubt the majority of them have sat through week after week of total shit episodes of Raw/SD as well as ppvs. They are entitled to sing and do what they want


Of course they're entitled. And we're entitled to judge them and call them dumbasses.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Saiyanjin2 said:


> I like non scripted Goldberg


Unscripted. Was your brain infected by the "non-sactioned" (UNSANCTIONED) match?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Strowman vs Lesnar is a money feud. It has 3 million views on youtube already.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

didn't Rollins badly injure Balor a while ago ?? now Balor comes back to help Rollins in a Tag Team match ?!!


where did that come from ?!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kinjx11 said:


> didn't Rollins badly injure Balor a while ago ?? now Balor comes back to help Rollins in a Tag Team match ?!!
> 
> 
> where did that come from ?!!


Considering that there is a shake up next week, I wouldn't put much stock on what they did there. For all we know Rollins could be headed to SD.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't see the point of paying all that money to go to Mania, then go to Raw and spend all your time playing with a beachball? Why bother? I felt bad for the wrestlers, it was clear some of them were getting really annoyed. The crowd went nuts for Balor, but then the moment he got in the ring, they stopped paying attention and chanted for a beachball instead. It's just the attitude of some of thos people, acting like you're stupid if you dare to want to watch the match going on in the ring instead of a bunch of people calling somebody an asshole cos they took a ball away from them.

BTW I can say what I want about the crowd, I was in it lol. And I burst out laughing when somebody popped one of the balls :lol I'm sorry, but those people were ruining a match with one of my favourites in it. I was cheering for Seth, and some person nearby who was chanting for the beachball gave me a dirty look :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't see the point of paying all that money to go to Mania, then go to Raw and spend all your time playing with a beachball? Why bother? I felt bad for the wrestlers, it was clear some of them were getting really annoyed. The crowd went nuts for Balor, but then the moment he got in the ring, they stopped paying attention and chanted for a beachball instead. It's just the attitude of some of thos people, acting like you're stupid if you dare to want to watch the match going on in the ring instead of a bunch of people calling somebody an asshole cos they took a ball away from them.
> 
> BTW I can say what I want about the crowd, I was in it lol. And I burst out laughing when somebody popped one of the balls :lol I'm sorry, but those people were ruining a match with one of my favourites in it. I was cheering for Seth, and some person nearby who was chanting for the beachball gave me a dirty look :lmao


Fans paying $250+ to throw a beach ball around instead of doing that for free? :tripsscust


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't see the point of paying all that money to go to Mania, then go to Raw and spend all your time playing with a beachball? Why bother? I felt bad for the wrestlers, it was clear some of them were getting really annoyed. The crowd went nuts for Balor, but then the moment he got in the ring, they stopped paying attention and chanted for a beachball instead. It's just the attitude of some of thos people, acting like you're stupid if you dare to want to watch the match going on in the ring instead of a bunch of people calling somebody an asshole cos they took a ball away from them.
> 
> BTW I can say what I want about the crowd, I was in it lol. And I burst out laughing when somebody popped one of the balls :lol I'm sorry, but those people were ruining a match with one of my favourites in it. I was cheering for Seth, and some person nearby who was chanting for the beachball gave me a dirty look :lmao


I find it odd that your typical smark will often complain about WWE focusing too much on stupid bullshit and not focusing on actual good wrestling. Then when they put on actual good wrestling matches, all the smarks that paid loads to be there live spend their time chanting for a fucking beach ball.

I'm thinking more of the Neville vs Ali match for it, honestly. It was actually pretty damn good and gave some time to shine for a division that's tragically underappreciated to say nothing of, in my opinion, Mustafa Ali being a superstar that deserves more attention, but barring a couple of spots (that springboard spanish fly, holy shit) the crowd were just obsessing over someone punting a beachball around and ignoring the actual wrestlers at the wrestling show they paid money to attend. Makes you wonder if they even actually care about the show at all or just like paying money to be dicks for shits and giggles.


----------

